# Off Season Conditioning



## Madroch (May 27, 2010)

Well, it is early for this thread, but as I did not take the plunge into Mtn. Biking this year, I needed some activities to keep me active (I golf a lot, but even walking, while a good way to burn calories, doesn't do a whole lot for strength/conditioning).

I am trying p90x-- and it seems great (only 30 days in).  I think two of the workouts (legs and plyometrics) in particular will really help for skiing- as they are leg intense and also good for balance.  

Will probably do two 90 day rounds, which takes me to the doorstep of ski season (late October)-- than will probably forego the upper body stuff and do legs and cardio only for November and December until the bumps are big enough to keep me busy!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 27, 2010)

Joined the gym last November and was somewhat committed throughout the season going 2-3 days a week.   Since April I've been much more committed averaging 5 to 6 days a week.  Usually go for about an hour and a half each morning.  45 minutes worth of weights, 45 worth of cardio.  Also try and play Tennis once a weekend.


----------



## legalskier (May 27, 2010)

Here's a link to SnowEast mag articles re: snowsport specific exercises.  You can do number 4 ("How to Build Strong and Stable Ski Legs") anywhere, even in the office. It's harder than it looks.

*http://www.snoweastmagazine.com/results.asp?Category=SnoTraining&main=SnoTraining*


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2010)

I mountain bike.  I know I should do more, but I guess I'm lazy.


----------



## Madroch (May 27, 2010)

Hope to Mountain Bike next year--- that would be my preferred off season gig.

I did the gym cardio thing pretty regularly but that got old after about three years-- plus it was getting harder and harder to get to the gym during the day- and I could not drag myself to the gym before work - and could'nt go after - too late and like to see the kids on occassion.

I can do the p90x in my basement at 5:00 am-- it is easier to get down stairs than to the gym-- we shall see how long I last.  I will check out those excercises legal...


----------



## MR. evil (May 27, 2010)

I made it through 60 days or P90x last fall before I tweaked my shoulder at Judo. that thing is killer. I still have nightmares about the chest and shoulder work outs. The first two weeks I could barley move my arms . Once my kitchen face lift project is finished I plan on doing it again as I have put back all the weight I lost. 

Love the Plyo and arm workouts. Hate the Ab Ripper X and I found the Kenpo X workout too easy so I did Plyo in it's place.


----------



## Madroch (May 27, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I made it through 60 days or P90x last fall before I tweaked my shoulder at Judo. that thing is killer. I still have nightmares about the chest and shoulder work outs. The first two weeks I could barley move my arms . Once my kitchen face lift project is finished I plan on doing it again as I have put back all the weight I lost.
> 
> Love the Plyo and arm workouts. Hate the Ab Ripper X and I found the Kenpo X workout too easy so I did Plyo in it's place.



Plyo is the best--and the leg workout rocks too.  Think both must be great for skiing.  Chest/back is a killer, no doubt, I was armless for a while too.  I don't like yoga X much, or kenpo X, for different reasons-- but I still do the kenpo- I just add some plyo (10 minutes) to the back end to get me working.  I do the cardio X plus some plyo (20 minutes or so) on Yoga days.  Cardio X itself is pretty easy, but I like it because it gives me some yoga in small doses.  

Hate the ab ripper also- but do it religiously.  It has proven to be the most rewarding- as I see improvement in my ability to do every move without pausing every time I do it.


----------



## hammer (May 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I made it through 60 days or P90x last fall before I tweaked my shoulder at Judo. that thing is killer. I still have nightmares about the chest and shoulder work outs. The first two weeks I could barley move my arms . Once my kitchen face lift project is finished I plan on doing it again as I have put back all the weight I lost.
> 
> Love the Plyo and arm workouts. Hate the Ab Ripper X and I found the Kenpo X workout too easy so I did Plyo in it's place.


I get the impression that you can't start that if you are a couch potato...also never seem to have an hour a day that I can dedicate.  If the infomercials are anywhere near accurate it seems like a pretty intense program.


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2010)

hammer said:


> I get the impression that you can't start that if you are a couch potato...also never seem to have an hour a day that I can dedicate.  If the infomercials are anywhere near accurate it seems like a pretty intense program.



It's actually much harder than the infomercial would lead you to believe. You are alo right about the couch potatoe thing, if your really out of shape you might want to consider working out for a month or two before starting P90x. I'm active and in decent shape, and those workouts Fd me up the first week.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (May 28, 2010)

I drink 12 months a year, no off season.

I did P90X for a while, I stopped because of life events and it was tough to find enough room for some of sessions.  However it was awesome.......ab ripper is brutal and I noticed even more then my weight loss that I became much more flexible.

Aside from P90X I am now going to the gym regularly and I must say I love the rowing machines.  Gives you a full body workout, arms, legs etc.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Joined the gym last November and was somewhat committed throughout the season going 2-3 days a week.   Since April I've been much more committed averaging 5 to 6 days a week.  Usually go for about an hour and a half each morning.  45 minutes worth of weights, 45 worth of cardio.  Also try and play Tennis once a weekend.



I joined the gym december 1984:wink:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 28, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I mountain bike.  I know I should do more, but I guess I'm lazy.



how many days u lift a week?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (May 28, 2010)

stretch, lift weights & stationary bike 3-6 days a week depending on age & fitness level....this past december made it 25 years 3-6x a week not including all the other stuff i use to do....


----------



## MR. evil (May 28, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Plyo is the best--and the leg workout rocks too.  Think both must be great for skiing.  Chest/back is a killer, no doubt, I was armless for a while too.  I don't like yoga X much, or kenpo X, for different reasons-- but I still do the kenpo- I just add some plyo (10 minutes) to the back end to get me working.  I do the cardio X plus some plyo (20 minutes or so) on Yoga days.  Cardio X itself is pretty easy, but I like it because it gives me some yoga in small doses.
> 
> Hate the ab ripper also- but do it religiously.  It has proven to be the most rewarding- as I see improvement in my ability to do every move without pausing every time I do it.



A piece of advice that several friends / P90x grads all told me was "don't skimp on the yoga". I didn't listen and the first couple of weeks I skimped on the yoga and really paid for it. I then started to do it regularly, even on my off day and it made a HUGE difference. I was much more flexable and recovered much quicker after workouts. 

I could never manage to do the AB ripperX after the strenght workouts. I was so spent that there was no way I could do the Ab workout. So I would always do it the following morning before work........without a doubt the worst 13 minutes of my day!


----------



## Madroch (May 28, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> A piece of advice that several friends / P90x grads all told me was "don't skimp on the yoga". I didn't listen and the first couple of weeks I skimped on the yoga and really paid for it. I then started to do it regularly, even on my off day and it made a HUGE difference. I was much more flexable and recovered much quicker after workouts.
> 
> I could never manage to do the AB ripperX after the strenght workouts. I was so spent that there was no way I could do the Ab workout. So I would always do it the following morning before work........without a doubt the worst 13 minutes of my day!



I've been given similar advice by others... but Yoga is a combination of too hard and too boring.... I don't have the flexibility or balance to hold a lot of the poses, and man do I tire quickly if I actually manage to get into one of the poses correctly.  I sense I also lack the zen state of mind for the inner peace required to spend 90 minutes doing it... I am starting phase 2 next week (a week late due to a vacation- had to back track a week this week and do an extra week of phase 1 to address vacation) so if it is in the program I will force myself to try it.


----------



## Madroch (May 28, 2010)

hammer said:


> I get the impression that you can't start that if you are a couch potato...also never seem to have an hour a day that I can dedicate.  If the infomercials are anywhere near accurate it seems like a pretty intense program.



It is also more than an hour a day-- it is closer to 80-90 minutes on at least 4 of the days.  Finding the time is a bear-- but I have been doing it early... still hard to get up though.


----------



## legalskier (May 28, 2010)

Madroch said:


> I've been given similar advice by others... but Yoga is a combination of too hard and too boring.... I don't have the flexibility or balance to hold a lot of the poses, and man do I tire quickly if I actually manage to get into one of the poses correctly.  I sense I also lack the zen state of mind for the inner peace required to spend 90 minutes doing it...



Sometimes I tune into the Namaste Yoga show on FitTV; it's only 30 minutes and runs several times each day. It isn't too hard, and with those women on the show it sure isn't boring.  
:beer:


----------



## Madroch (May 28, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Sometimes I tune into the Namaste Yoga show on FitTV; it's only 30 minutes and runs several times each day. It isn't too hard, and with those women on the show it sure isn't boring.
> :beer:



The most useful advice I have recieved to date!


----------



## Sky (Jun 3, 2010)

I workout with my PhD Anthropoligist pal.  He's huge into wt training.  We mix up the workouts.  The primary programs last six to 8 weeks and they get tweaked throughout (mostly at the start) to accommodate gym-time availability (lunch).

We are currently working "super sets"...where you do an exercise (ex: leg press) for six reps @ a high weight (290 for me), 10 second rest to adjust the weights, 12 reps at the lesser weight (260), 10 seconds to adjust for 24 reps at a lesser weight (230).  Two minute rest before the next exercise.

So it's the same routine (6, 12, 24) for six exercises.  

Legs Monday (leg press, leg extension, leg curl, lunges with dumbells and something AWFUL called the "Pull Through".  Dumbell to the floor betwen your bent legs (a squat) and pull that sucker up to shoulder height as you stand up...sort of like a bizzar way to start a lawnmower.   OOOOF!  I know, that's only five exercises.  Trust me...it's plenty.

Cardio Tues/Thurs (hoops or eliptical (for 500 kcal)).

Wed is arms/shoulders.  Overhead press, Inclined Bench, Bench press, chin ups, upright row, bent rows.

Friday...more chest/arms.  Overhead press, lateral raises (dumbells raised with straight arms out to the side), Fly (same as latteral raise except on a bench rasing the weights over your chest),  Close-grip bench press, "Press-Downs" (the opposite of a reverse curl), Hammer curls with dumbells.

I need the weekend to recover.  :>


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

There's just no way in hell you could convince me to do cardio indoors in the spring, summer or fall in New England.  Why waste the weather staring at a digital timer or TV??  No extra equipment needed for running outside.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2010)

Running and Mtn biking for me this season. Maybe as Fall rolls around I'll try adding some lunges/balance stuff.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Running and Mtn biking for me this season. Maybe as Fall rolls around I'll try adding some lunges/balance stuff.



Same stuff for me - my wife is also trying to convince me to do some swimming so I can enter the triathalon at Mount Snow this summer - I think I'll just stick with my land based sports/work outs thought for now 

My routine:

Monday: AM 30 minute treadmill session(3 to 3.5 miles total)/PM 30-60 minute exercise bike session
Tuesday: 6 to 8 miles on the MTB (weather permitting) or 60 minutes on the exercise bike
Wednesday: see Monday's routine
Thursday: 60 minutes on the exercise bike
Friday: see Monday's routine (although I sometimes try for a PM MTB ride instead of the exercise bike)
Saturday: 4 to 5 mile run
Sunday: 10 ish miles on the MTB

Every 10 to 14 days I'll skip a day due to either schedule issues or just because my legs need a rest


----------



## Edd (Jun 3, 2010)

Over the past year or two I've turned to home workouts completely. It's a mix of:

a 20 minute yoga workout
a couple different routines on my Total Gym
a Billy Blanks Tae Bo DVD
the Perfect Pushups

I don't do certain things on specific days but instead mix it up.


----------



## CTEagle (Jun 13, 2010)

*Legs workout*

riding a single speed bike.  climbing hills on a single speed kills the legs.  Hopefully when ski season rolls around the legs will be steel!!!


----------



## Madroch (Jul 13, 2010)

legalskier said:


> Sometimes I tune into the Namaste Yoga show on FitTV; it's only 30 minutes and runs several times each day. It isn't too hard, and with those women on the show it sure isn't boring.
> :beer:



Tuned in--- nice!  Next round of p90x I will substitute Namaste for Yoga X-- No Yoga this round--- lame, I know.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Joined the gym last November and was somewhat committed throughout the season going 2-3 days a week.   Since April I've been much more committed averaging 5 to 6 days a week.  Usually go for about an hour and a half each morning.  45 minutes worth of weights, 45 worth of cardio.  Also try and play Tennis once a weekend.



Haven't really deviated from this plan.  Minor adjustments in how I lift, but still going strong.

So far, I'm pretty happy with my results.  At the start of last ski season I weighed in at 208.  At the end of the season, 200.  Today I'm 188.  

I would love to get down to 175, but don't think I can accomplish that without serious changes to my diet that I'm unwilling to do.  I think 180 is pretty realistic for the start of the season if I stay committed.  Can't wait to see how the combination of increased strength with less baggage to lug around helps with my stamina on the hill. 

Without question this is the longest I've committed myself to an exercise regime in my life.  Hopefully I don't fall off the wagon and keep this as a permanent life style change.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2010)

I better start drinking now - I always feel like I'm not ready for doing shots when ski season starts.   I need to make a plan..


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 13, 2010)

since the bike broke


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Haven't really deviated from this plan.  Minor adjustments in how I lift, but still going strong.
> 
> So far, I'm pretty happy with my results.  At the start of last ski season I weighed in at 208.  At the end of the season, 200.  Today I'm 188.
> 
> ...


Nice work, keep it up!  That's inspirational!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> since the bike broke



What happened to the bike??


----------



## Madroch (Jul 13, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> since the bike broke



Now that is inspirational!  Keep it up.  But seriously, way to stay with it DHS.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So far, I'm pretty happy with my results.  At the start of last ski season I weighed in at 208.  At the end of the season, 200.  Today I'm 188.



Nice, I'm down to 200 from the 220 I was the AZ Summit. I'd like to lose another ten by the fall. I'm careful what I eat on weekdays and running 10+ miles a week( trying to ratchet that up some). Weekends I drink beer and eat less carefully ...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, I'm down to 200 from the 220 I was the AZ Summit. I'd like to lose another ten by the fall. I'm careful what I eat on weekdays and running 10+ miles a week( trying to ratchet that up some). Weekends I drink beer and eat less carefully ...



Solid work there Wa-Loaf!! Keep up the great effort!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, I'm down to 200 from the 220 I was the AZ Summit. I'd like to lose another ten by the fall. I'm careful what I eat on weekdays and running 10+ miles a week( trying to ratchet that up some). Weekends I drink beer and eat less carefully ...



good job

liquid calories are my weakness.  I find it much easier to say no to the third piece of pizza than to say no to the thirteenth beer.  :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice job, guys! I think I'm finding some of what you lost.  But I'm enjoying baking and making ice cream.

Really need to get out more but I'm having childcare difficulties right now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm down about 8 lbs(another 2 to go to get to 175 were the Dr. said I should be), just a lot of watching what I eat and trying to put a lot of miles in on the bike.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm the same height as you Jeff and I'd love to get to 175.  What's kind of disheartening is many 'guides' say that 175 is still 'heavy' for a man at 5'8".


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> good job
> 
> liquid calories are my weakness.  I find it much easier to say no to the third piece of pizza than to say no to the thirteenth beer.  :lol:



But the 13th beer is the money beer.  :beer:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> good job
> 
> liquid calories are my weakness.  I find it much easier to say no to the third piece of pizza than to say no to the thirteenth beer.  :lol:



I hear you on that 13th beer thing there DHS!   :beer: :lol:

Been good so far this summer.  Down 25lbs (going to shoot for atleast 13 more so that I can loose 38 while I'm still 38  ) and then at that point, I'll reasses things and likely try and reach 50lbs which would get me down to 196 from my post ski season beer/bad eating habits ballooning upto 246  

Lots of biking, both mtb and recumbent stationary bike in my basement,  and running and good old fashioned paying attention to both the quantity and "quality" of the foods and beverages I'm consuming is what's done it for me


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Jul 14, 2010)

*rack it!!*

no difference from last year....26 years in a gym....rack that!!


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm the same height as you Jeff and I'd love to get to 175.  What's kind of disheartening is many 'guides' say that 175 is still 'heavy' for a man at 5'8".


Yea, that whole body mass index thing is crazy. At my last physical, I tipped the scales at around 228. At 6'1", that technically made me just heavy enough to be considered "obese". :roll: Most people who know me wouldn't even call me over weight. But according to the BMI thingy, I would need to get down to below 190 to be "normal weight". Yea, right. Height and weight alone are not good determining factors of fitness or body appearance.

Any ways, yesterday I weighed in at 207 (that was before the soda and ice cream, so I won't mention this morning's weight  ) so I have lost about 20 pounds since ski season and still falling. I would like to get right under 200 if possible, that would be my college weight.

The only conditioning program I have done is riding at least three times per week and increasing mileage 10% per week (ideally, doesn't always happen). I have not implemented any serious training program, just gradually increasing total miles. I made slight adjustments to my diet but I am still downing a few sodas and energy drinks a week and the occasional fast food run. I think if I completely cut out all the crap, a few more pounds would fall off. 

Can't wait to go into the ski season in better shape than I have been in since 2004.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate you guys!  Why is always easier for men to lose weight? Brian and I did sparkpeople together a few years ago and I was eating better and exercising more but he always lost the weight easier and ate a lot more crap.  I have to be so stringent with what I eat and exercise like mad to see any difference. Either that or be totally stressed and eat nothing at all. Which sucks because I love to bake. How did I lose weight before? I didn't touch liquor or my mixer for 3 years.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm the same height as you Jeff and I'd love to get to 175.  What's kind of disheartening is many 'guides' say that 175 is still 'heavy' for a man at 5'8".



Maybe that's not were we _should_ be, but at my last physical my cholesterol and blood pressure were getting borderline high and he said I should loose 10 lbs and those numbers will probably drop to where they should be so I took that as that would be a good weight for me!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

severine said:


> I hate you guys!  Why is always easier for men to lose weight? Brian and I did sparkpeople together a few years ago and I was eating better and exercising more but he always lost the weight easier and ate a lot more crap.  I have to be so stringent with what I eat and exercise like mad to see any difference. Either that or be totally stressed and eat nothing at all. Which sucks because I love to bake. How did I lose weight before? I didn't touch liquor or my mixer for 3 years.



I wouldn't call my weight loss 'easy' by any stretch.  I've lost less than a pound a week since November and have only been able to do so by working out harder than I have at any point since playing high school sports.

some folks are blessed with high metabolism.  I am not one of those folks.  Ultimately the formula is quite simple; burn more calories than you take in.  It's a constant battle.  I had gotten down to 185 on Saturday, but was back up to 190 this morning due to slacking a bit this week and having a couple of big meals with family on Saturday night and Sunday.

ideally I hope to reach 180 and hover around there without having to put in as much effort as I do right now.  Say exercise only 3 days a week instead of 5 or 6.


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't call my weight loss 'easy' by any stretch.  I've lost less than a pound a week since November and have only been able to do so by working out harder than I have at any point since playing high school sports.
> 
> some folks are blessed with high metabolism.  I am not one of those folks.  Ultimately the formula is quite simple; burn more calories than you take in.  It's a constant battle.  I had gotten down to 185 on Saturday, but was back up to 190 this morning due to slacking a bit this week and having a couple of big meals with family on Saturday night and Sunday.
> 
> ideally I hope to reach 180 and hover around there without having to put in as much effort as I do right now.  Say exercise only 3 days a week instead of 5 or 6.


I did not say "easy"... I said "easier."  I in no way meant to imply that it is easy for anyone. But men are blessed with more muscle mass than women and muscle burns calories. 

Guess it's time to put away the mixer again...


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2010)

severine said:


> Guess it's time to put away the mixer again...



Just make sure to locate that thing before ski season and the road trips start up again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2010)

muscle does burn more fat, no doubt, but I don't think it makes as much of a difference (calories per day) as one might think.

My general observation at my gym is that the women who work out there are in much better shape than the men.  They are also there much more consistently than the men.  

I have zero desire to diet.  I don't eat sweets, but lord knows I can chow a 22oz Porterhouse as an Appetizer and down 2 bottles of wine without thinking about it.  You can keep the mixer going just like I keep my appetite for beef and booze going, but you need to work much harder.

I don't like getting up at 5:30 in the morning, but I like the results of doing so.  I know when I'm in your situation and have kids it will be much more difficult.  Well, maybe not.  My wife does not share the same commitment towards going to the gym as I do.  I figure when that time comes, if she's going to be home anyways, I'll still be able to go.

it's tough.  I've been 'husky' my entire life.  If you've followed my posts over the years, I've been saying for the past 5 seasons I need to get in better shape to ski better and have made half ass attempts at it.  This is the first time I've ever really gotten after it and I think in large part it has to do with 35 staring me in the face.  

......now if I could just commit to giving up tobacco........

one thing at a time


----------



## Edd (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> muscle does burn more fat, no doubt, but I don't think it makes as much of a difference (calories per day) as one might think.
> 
> My general observation at my gym is that the women who work out there are in much better shape than the men.  They are also there much more consistently than the men.
> 
> ...





Hey dude,

Have you been going to Great Bay?


----------



## severine (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> muscle does burn more fat, no doubt, but I don't think it makes as much of a difference (calories per day) as one might think.
> 
> My general observation at my gym is that the women who work out there are in much better shape than the men.  They are also there much more consistently than the men.
> 
> ...



I'm still 27 lbs below my highest weight (and that's highest non-pregnancy weight) so all is not lost. But I'm up 8 lbs from the norm that I've been pretty much stuck at for a few years now, not counting the stress weight loss 2 years ago that I gained back when the stress went away. Funny thing is that last year, May-June also resulted in a similar weight gain putting me at the same weight I'm at now. I blame it on too many festivities too close together... anniversary, son's birthday, B's birthday, daughter's birthday, and Memorial Day picnics being in the middle of that. Throw in 4th of July and it's hard to get away from all the food. 

You're doing great and I don't mean to detract from that. Just bummed I guess with all of you losing weight while I'm in the other direction. I need a babysitter.... because 5:30AM sucks when you're a night person who regularly stays up past midnight. You should be very proud of how far you have come. Lifestyle changes are really hard to make stick for the long haul. And you're being realistic about what you're willing to change and what you are not. You'll get there!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> muscle does burn more fat, no doubt, but I don't think it makes as much of a difference (calories per day) as one might think.
> 
> My general observation at my gym is that the women who work out there are in much better shape than the men. They are also there much more consistently than the men.
> 
> ...


http://www.thefactsaboutfitness.com/news/cals.htm

The thing that sucks about weight lifting is that it confounds the use of the scale as a valid measurement of fitness progress. I know I'm in better shape than I have been since college overall, but I'm still 5 pounds heavier than my lowest point last year.10 days ago after my 100th mile of the weekend, I stepped on the scale and was 204. Next day, better hydrated, 206. I'm at 208 now, despite having at least neutral calorie counts every day since then, and probably 8-9K excess calories burned overall. But throw in 3 3-set weightlifting sessions, a couple sprint bike rides, and a couple sprint stairclimber sessions, and I'm still at the same weight. Can be frustrating, but I've been ok at keeping the calorie count at a steady 2300/day, for the most part. Dieting is hazardous to future health, your metabolism adjusts to the lower food intake. I actually make a conscious effort NOT to get below 2300 calories 2 days in a row.

But I'm at 7+ miles an hour on the treadmill (for an hour +,) 70 mile road rides, and gone up at least 10 lbs for each weight lifting excercise. Smaller belt, smaller shirts, fit into old pants. Just need some good weather for a few weekends to put on some really long road rides (figure 70 miles is a pound of fat, 40+100=2lbs/weekend) and I figure 175-180 is attainable for November as long as I keep it up. Little over 100 days to go, just upset I won't be below 200 before I go skiing again (5 days from now )

Just so long as I don't get sick for a month (2007,) injury my achilles for a month (2008,) or break my wrist (2009)...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 15, 2010)

mondeo said:


> http://www.thefactsaboutfitness.com/news/cals.htm
> 
> The thing that sucks about weight lifting is that it confounds the use of the scale as a valid measurement of fitness progress. I know I'm in better shape than I have been since college overall, but I'm still 5 pounds heavier than my lowest point last year.10 days ago after my 100th mile of the weekend, I stepped on the scale and was 204. Next day, better hydrated, 206. I'm at 208 now, despite having at least neutral calorie counts every day since then, and probably 8-9K excess calories burned overall. But throw in 3 3-set weightlifting sessions, a couple sprint bike rides, and a couple sprint stairclimber sessions, and I'm still at the same weight. Can be frustrating, but I've been ok at keeping the calorie count at a steady 2300/day, for the most part. Dieting is hazardous to future health, your metabolism adjusts to the lower food intake. I actually make a conscious effort NOT to get below 2300 calories 2 days in a row.
> 
> ...



what?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 15, 2010)

Edd said:


> Hey dude,
> 
> Have you been going to Great Bay?



yes

I had been against it since we moved here because of how expensive it is, but my wife wanted to join last November.  Of course, now she goes like 2 times a month.  Maybe really didn't want to join and it was her way of telling me I needed to lose weight. :lol:

and of course they open up the Planet Fitness in Stratham two months after we join, where I could've gotten a years membership for the price of one month for the two of us at Great Bay.    I'll reevaluate come November.  I do like the convenience of Great Bay being a half mile away.


----------



## Edd (Jul 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> yes
> 
> I had been against it since we moved here because of how expensive it is, but my wife wanted to join last November.  Of course, now she goes like 2 times a month.  Maybe really didn't want to join and it was her way of telling me I needed to lose weight. :lol:
> 
> and of course they open up the Planet Fitness in Stratham two months after we join, where I could've gotten a years membership for the price of one month for the two of us at Great Bay.    I'll reevaluate come November.  I do like the convenience of Great Bay being a half mile away.



Except for the way they handled things when I stopped my membership and the high membership fees I had few complaints.  It's a very good gym and the expense becomes justified if you take advantage of the classes.

The best class by far was a kickboxing one I took for maybe 1.5 years.  It had me in really good shape.  They discontinued it at some point in favor of whatever was trendy at the time.  

Just remember, if you do quit, to give them 30 days notice or you"ll have to eat an extra month of fees.


----------



## Madroch (Jul 15, 2010)

Day 75 of P90x- best program ever-down to 146- soph year in HS weight- next round will add weight- hopefully muscle. Could only run today- at scout camp.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Day 75 of P90x- best program ever-down to 146- soph year in HS weight- next round will add weight- hopefully muscle. Could only run today- at scout camp.



Tony Horton is a GREAT motivator on those DVD's!!  Really good workout variety too


----------



## Madroch (Jul 27, 2010)

Drjeff:

Tony H is good, just purchased the Power Half Hour-- as I am getting lazy and want a shorter routine when I finish p90x later this week.  Than back to p90x for the pre-season- the leg workout should help for skiing- I hope!


----------



## severine (Jul 27, 2010)

I started doing the 30 Day Shred. Seems silly but there are a lot of lunges, squats, and core strength exercises. The explosive movements would probably be helpful for ski conditioning but they're only serving to irritate my knee right now. 9 workouts in 10 days (plus a hike and a bellydancing workout) and I've lost 9 lbs.


----------



## neil (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm at about 95% after my broken collar bone and surgery at the end of last season, and I'm just starting to get back to lifting weights (light!) and running now. I'll probably start doing wall sits and squats as we get into fall to get my legs into shape.

It's sad, but I am absolutely dying to go snowboarding right now. Right now driving 4 hours to Sunday River for half a trail would definitely be done!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm back at the gym weekly. Started riding my bike again too.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2010)

Started doing some simple at home exercises and stretching along with mountain biking.  I plan on adding more exercises as I go.  I tend to jump into trying to work out full bore and over do it, trying to avoid that this time.  I'm also watching what I eat a little better.  I've lost about 6 pounds so far.  If I can keep this up I should be in pretty good shape for ski season.


----------



## marcski (Jul 28, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Tony Horton is a GREAT motivator on those DVD's!!  Really good workout variety too



You guys ever try the "Insanity" dvd's??  They're apparently more intense than P90X.

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/best_sellers/insanity.do?tnt=INS_SHAKE_A1


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2010)

marcski said:


> You guys ever try the "Insanity" dvd's??  They're apparently more intense than P90X.
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/best_sellers/insanity.do?tnt=INS_SHAKE_A1



I watch that infomercial every once in a while. Looks really intense. In our small apartment, however, Brian would likely break the ceiling fan and knock over everything in the living room.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 28, 2010)

marcski said:


> You guys ever try the "Insanity" dvd's??  They're apparently more intense than P90X.
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/best_sellers/insanity.do?tnt=INS_SHAKE_A1



I have a hard time getting past all the cheesy marketing of these programs.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I have a hard time getting past all the cheesy marketing of these programs.



Yup, but after all of that marketing, speaking as someone who owns the P90X series, it's a really good workout program - it keeps changing things up, and thus keeps the monotony down.  Plus if you follow both the workout schedule AND their reccomended diet plan, you get results, and quick.  Heck, even if you just follow their workout schedule (you're basically working out to an hour long DVD a day) you get results!  Plus, I remember the 1st time I saw that I had the "yoga" workout next up, and stupid me went into that workout session thinking basically "yoga = easy stretching" - NOT!  I was a sweaty mess at the end of that one and was both amazed and humbled by the flexibility(or lack there of in my case) and strength I saw both on display on my TV screen and from myself

And Wa-loaf, some of the umm "scenery" on display in the P90X DVD's i'm pretty sure rivals the really good stuff that you see from time to time in your runs around the Esplanade!   Except this time you can hit the "pause" button if you choose to!  :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Jul 28, 2010)

I have zero flexibility! My wife has helped with stretching to do since my legs get tight after a run. Amazing how much that can help...my shins no longer hurt, I don't get lower back pain. Neither were really bad...but I could feel it after a run.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 28, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Yup, but after all of that marketing, speaking as someone who owns the P90X series, it's a really good workout program - it keeps changing things up, and thus keeps the monotony down.  Plus if you follow both the workout schedule AND their reccomended diet plan, you get results, and quick.  Heck, even if you just follow their workout schedule (you're basically working out to an hour long DVD a day) you get results!  Plus, I remember the 1st time I saw that I had the "yoga" workout next up, and stupid me went into that workout session thinking basically "yoga = easy stretching" - NOT!  I was a sweaty mess at the end of that one and was both amazed and humbled by the flexibility(or lack there of in my case) and strength I saw both on display on my TV screen and from myself
> 
> And Wa-loaf, some of the umm "scenery" on display in the P90X DVD's i'm pretty sure rivals the really good stuff that you see from time to time in your runs around the Esplanade!   Except this time you can hit the "pause" button if you choose to!  :lol:



The other part to this is I don't think I've got the energy to do an hour in the evening. Once I get the kids in bed I pretty much collapse on the couch. I have a hard enough time fitting in all the running I've been doing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I have a hard time getting past all the cheesy marketing of these programs.



I hear you on that one, but I've heard from more than enough real people that P90x is the real deal to convince me (that it's the real deal, not that I'm likely to buy it  )


----------



## andyaxa (Jul 28, 2010)

At my "annual" physical last summer (which I had skipped for the last 10 yrs)...high cholesterol and triglycerides, high bp, high blood sugar, pre-diebetic and at 225lbs/5'10" was considered obese. Good news...20/20 vision and perfect liver! :beerwhich I thought would have gone years ago). Started training for triathlons and now all the above, cholesterol etc is in the good zone and I am down to 178lbs. Shooting for 175 to make it an even 50.

+1 on the stinkin' BMI charts...I'm STILL overweight!
+1 on it being harder to not have that last evening drink, problem is it always seems to lead to a last evening pantry raid.

Last season was my first on skis, so I'm looking forward to the lower weight and stronger legs to help with my 25 yr old ACL reconstruction.


----------



## thorski (Jul 28, 2010)

Shape magazine is great motivation to work out.


----------



## Madroch (Jul 29, 2010)

Motivation is lagging a bit-- no crispness in the air, finishing Round 1 of p90x and having trouble gearing up for Round 2.  Cheesy marketing aside- the program works very well.  Due to years of inattention, I will need more than one round, but it is basically undoing years of neglect in months-- still a good trade.  

Need some stoke to keep me going....


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 29, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Motivation is lagging a bit-- no crispness in the air, finishing Round 1 of p90x and having trouble gearing up for Round 2.  Cheesy marketing aside- the program works very well.  Due to years of inattention, I will need more than one round, but it is basically undoing years of neglect in months-- still a good trade.
> 
> Need some stoke to keep me going....



From what I have read you should take a break before starting another round.

I am going to hit the P90x again soon once my kitchen Reno project tapers off. Should be in the middle of August. I am not looking forward to the first week or two.


----------



## Madroch (Jul 29, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> From what I have read you should take a break before starting another round.
> 
> I am going to hit the P90x again soon once my kitchen Reno project tapers off. Should be in the middle of August. I am not looking forward to the first week or two.



Taking next week (vacation) completely off (maybe a run or two thrown in to offset meals, etc), than will probably do cardio mixed with Power Half Hour for a week, than back at it....

Don't want to take too long off for the reason you note... starting again is painful.


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 29, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Taking next week (vacation) completely off (maybe a run or two thrown in to offset meals, etc), than will probably do cardio mixed with Power Half Hour for a week, than back at it....
> 
> Don't want to take too long off for the reason you note... starting again is painful.



A friend that finished round one, and is now in the middle of round two told me that you should take a month or two off of P90X before doing another round. The reason was if you jump back in too soon your body is still used to the program and you won't get the same results. He took two months off and did other stuff (biking, weight training, ect) to stay in shape. Though he still did pull ups several times a week so he wouldn't loose that skill.


----------



## Madroch (Jul 29, 2010)

Seems to make sense... won't have to twist my arm too hard to get me to stop getting up at the crack of a$$.  I am just a little worried I will lose too much ground if I wait too long..maybe 3 weeks or so with some cardio and pull ups- took me too long to acquire that skill, hate to lose it just as I am gettting the hang of it..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Finally made it through the 30lb barrier today   I had been plateaued the last few weeks in the 25-29lb range and was starting to wonder if I was going to get through the 30lb mark - Goal #1 of 38lbs now squarely in my sights - then I'll do a little reassessing and see if I'm going to try for an even 50lbs!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Finally made it through the 30lb barrier today   I had been plateaued the last few weeks in the 25-29lb range and was starting to wonder if I was going to get through the 30lb mark - Goal #1 of 38lbs now squarely in my sights - then I'll do a little reassessing and see if I'm going to try for an even 50lbs!



whatever happened to resistance, cardio training & stretching??:beer::beer:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 2, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> whatever happened to resistance, cardio training & stretching??:beer::beer:



Happens almost every day as I RESIST the urge to eat most everything in the refrigerator/cupboards,  and then once or twice a week I run to the fridge and stretch  my arms a few times by tipping back a few cold beers (Bud Select 55's as of late so I don't have as big of a "liquid dinner" once a week) :beer:  :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm down about 8 lbs(another 2 to go to get to 175 were the Dr. said I should be), just a lot of watching what I eat and trying to put a lot of miles in on the bike.



I'm down to 171(from 185) and am going to try and stay around the 170-175 mark since I feel pretty healthy at this weight now.. Not bad considering I haven't been out on the bike in two weeks.


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm down to 171(from 185) and am going to try and stay around the 170-175 mark since I feel pretty healthy at this weight now.. Not bad considering I haven't been out on the bike in two weeks.


Nice job! 

Down 12 lbs since 7/15.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 2, 2010)

Way to be both Jeffs-- I am sidelined-back is tweaked again... how is it that I do resistance training for weeks and my back is fine-- but I mop a floor or plant a pachasandra-- and I am done-- seriously, not joking-- both have seriously tweaked my back in the last week...Bad shape at the moment.. 4 years ago I was laid up for a week after I tried to pick up my daughters swimsuit.. yet I do crunchy frogs and heavy pants till im blue in the face--- go figure

Edit- just stood up... whoa.  Suggestions... people at work tell me ice???


----------



## Glenn (Aug 3, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Finally made it through the 30lb barrier today   I had been plateaued the last few weeks in the 25-29lb range and was starting to wonder if I was going to get through the 30lb mark - Goal #1 of 38lbs now squarely in my sights - then I'll do a little reassessing and see if I'm going to try for an even 50lbs!



Nice work Jeff! Melissa and noticed a difference when we first saw you back in July!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 3, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Way to be both Jeffs-- I am sidelined-back is tweaked again... how is it that I do resistance training for weeks and my back is fine-- but I mop a floor or plant a pachasandra-- and I am done-- seriously, not joking-- both have seriously tweaked my back in the last week...Bad shape at the moment.. 4 years ago I was laid up for a week after I tried to pick up my daughters swimsuit.. yet I do crunchy frogs and heavy pants till im blue in the face--- go figure
> 
> Edit- just stood up... whoa.  Suggestions... people at work tell me ice???



Bummer.  I don't have any suggestions, just heal up!


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Aug 3, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Way to be both Jeffs-- I am sidelined-back is tweaked again... how is it that I do resistance training for weeks and my back is fine-- but I mop a floor or plant a pachasandra-- and I am done-- seriously, not joking-- both have seriously tweaked my back in the last week...Bad shape at the moment.. 4 years ago I was laid up for a week after I tried to pick up my daughters swimsuit.. yet I do crunchy frogs and heavy pants till im blue in the face--- go figure
> 
> Edit- just stood up... whoa.  Suggestions... people at work tell me ice???



have u had ur back xray'd?


----------



## speden (Aug 3, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Way to be both Jeffs-- I am sidelined-back is tweaked again... how is it that I do resistance training for weeks and my back is fine-- but I mop a floor or plant a pachasandra-- and I am done-- seriously, not joking-- both have seriously tweaked my back in the last week...Bad shape at the moment.. 4 years ago I was laid up for a week after I tried to pick up my daughters swimsuit.. yet I do crunchy frogs and heavy pants till im blue in the face--- go figure
> 
> Edit- just stood up... whoa.  Suggestions... people at work tell me ice???



Do you work at a desk all day?  Could be tight hamstrings messing up your back.


----------



## Zand (Aug 3, 2010)

Ever since I graduted high school I've really let myself go. Felt really out of shape last season for the first time in my life (I've never been very much in shape, but never too out of shape to affect my skiing). I've also had a very lazy summer so now I'm really trying to figure out what to do in a hurry so I can salvage next season. I'm definitely gonna take advantage of the gym when I get back to school. Also planning on running quite a bit just so I get my cardio back. 

As for after this next season... thinking of p90x next summer and finally getting in shape.


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2010)

So for those who want a kick start that you can do at home without buying a program, I discovered the challenges today:
100 push ups
200 sit ups
200 squats
Paced out over a period of 6 weeks. That should get you going.  I started push ups and sit ups (crunches) tonight.

http://hundredpushups.com


----------



## Sky (Aug 5, 2010)

severine said:


> So for those who want a kick start that you can do at home without buying a program, I discovered the challenges today:
> 100 push ups
> 200 sit ups
> 200 squats
> ...



OOOF!  THis is your "start"?  Impressive!

I hate push-ups.  At my height and with my long arms, I've NEVER been able to do more than 40 (long ago...far away).  My workout partner found a link for workouts for tall guys.  I read through it.  So far I'm justt sticking with the program he borrowed from T-Muscle.  Supersets (6 reps @ high weight, 12 at a lesser weight...24 at a lower weight.  10 secs bettween lifts.  Two minutes beween exercises.  SIx different exercises.  

So we lift three days per week...and do rowing or basketball etc the other two.  Rowing....deadly.


----------



## severine (Aug 6, 2010)

Sky said:


> OOOF!  THis is your "start"?  Impressive!



No, the goal is to do 100 push-ups, 200 sit-ups, 200 squats consecutively. My start was 8 push-ups and 70 sit-ups (did not do the squats exhaustion test yet).  I hate push-ups, too, but they do work.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 6, 2010)

severine said:


> No, the goal is to do 100 push-ups, 200 sit-ups, 200 squats consecutively. My start was 8 push-ups and 70 sit-ups (did not do the squats exhaustion test yet).  I hate push-ups, too, but they do work.


If your going to be doing allot of push ups make sure you get some push up stands. I got mine for about $20 at Dicks. They really make push ups nicer to your wrists.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 8, 2010)

Returning from week at the beach- no strength training and only light cardio has greatly helped the back- with some pharma help.  BB- yes had the tests years ago- disk issue- told to lose weight (done- 40+ lbs since first issue) and increase core strength (working on it).  Odd though- best shape of my life when a pretty decent flare up arises-   
One more week of rest and then back to it-  on the plus- appear to be a 30w during shopping for pants on vaca-  don't remember the last time I was there.  28 is next-


----------



## legalskier (Aug 11, 2010)

With all this heat I've been staying cool by eating ice cream. Way too much ice cream. Lots of flavors.
Not good. 

Then again, it _is_ good.  :-?


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 11, 2010)

After a month off, I'm back at the gym. Playing soccer tonight -- then heading to the bar to do 12 oz. lifts.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 11, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> After a month off, I'm back at the gym. Playing soccer tonight -- then heading to the bar to do 12 oz. lifts.



With a month off from the gym, I think that's smart to start back into things easily with the 12oz lifts for a few days before doing the heavy lifting of the 16oz'ers!  :beer:


----------



## Madroch (Sep 3, 2010)

After finishing p90, took three weeks off and than did a week of cardio only to get the rust out.  Starting Rd 2 of p90 next week for pre-season conditioning- that should take me to early december- than legs only as the season gets under way.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2010)

Madroch said:


> After finishing p90, took three weeks off and than did a week of cardio only to get the rust out.  Starting Rd 2 of p90 next week for pre-season conditioning- that should take me to early december- than legs only as the season gets under way.



since you are starting 2nd round of p90 is it fair to say you are happy with it?


----------



## Anklebiter (Sep 3, 2010)

I finally started working out again on August 1, when my son started football practice. I've been alternating biking and running almost everyday for the last two weeks. Normally, I be back up to 5 or 6 miles runs by now, but it's been slow. I haven't been on the scale yet and probably won't for a while. My wife says, I look like I've lost weight, but I don't feel like I have. Once, I knock about 20 lbs off, I'll start working out with weights.

Question- What exercise can I do for my quads? Even when I was running 40 miles a week and squating. My quads would burn terribly on the slopes. Is there a good exercise to built endurance?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2010)

I think a great overall leg exercise is a simple lunge exercise.  grab a pair of 15 pound kettles or dumbells and lunge walk 50 feet, turn around a come back.  try and get as low as you can such that your forward lunging leg is at a full 90 degree angle at the knee.  not only good for the legs, but also the core/balance muscles


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2010)

i want a skiers edge


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> i want a skiers edge



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=82164


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=82164



thanks!

Not sure I'll have room for it either though....grrr


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 4, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> If your going to be doing allot of push ups make sure you get some push up stands. I got mine for about $20 at Dicks. They really make push ups nicer to your wrists.



You may have just solved a mystery for me.  Cardio kickboxing class I've done past 2 months has lots of pushups.  And my wrist has been really bothering me.  Assumed it was from increased computer mouse use (major work project).  Probably combo of both but I'll try the stands and see if it helps.  Wrist support for the mouse has helped a little.  Thanks!


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 4, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> You may have just solved a mystery for me.  Cardio kickboxing class I've done past 2 months has lots of pushups.  And my wrist has been really bothering me..  Thanks!



You can also use dumbbells as push up stands. They just take a little more concentration to use. try them before you buy a set of push up stand. You can also do push ups on your knuckles to avoid wrist pain. Thats how I do them at Aikido & Judo when I don't have push up bars handy. 




MommaBear said:


> Wrist support for the mouse has helped a little.  Thanks!



Those wrist supports are actually not very good for you. They can cause other problems. I draw on a computer about 6 plus hours a day and a mouse is my primary tool. several years ago I was starting to see the early signs of major wrist issues. I tried the wrist pad, and it seemed to help for a bit, then things got worse. I called one of the consultants we use a lot, and they sent over an ergonomics specialist to check out my work station and observe me work. We made massive changes to my desk setup. But for my wrist issues, she had me start using a adjustable keyboard / mouse tray.  Its one of the pricy ones from HumanScale, but well worth it. It has a keyboard tray that tilts, and a separate mouse pad tray that tilts & swivels independent of the keyboard tray. I hated it at first, but after about two weeks I was used to it and no more wrist issues. It also helped with some nagging shoulder issues. I can’t work for any extended period of time without one now. 
I was the first one in the office to get one, but now I would say 80% of the staff (about 25 people) has one.

http://humanscale.com/products/prod...essionid=f030121f7316a16dd69612151a2f38445562


Lots of great info on the HumanScale web site!


----------



## Anklebiter (Sep 4, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I think a great overall leg exercise is a simple lunge exercise.  grab a pair of 15 pound kettles or dumbells and lunge walk 50 feet, turn around a come back.  try and get as low as you can such that your forward lunging leg is at a full 90 degree angle at the knee.  not only good for the legs, but also the core/balance muscles



Make sense I'll give them a try.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 7, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> You can also use dumbbells as push up stands. They just take a little more concentration to use. try them before you buy a set of push up stand. You can also do push ups on your knuckles to avoid wrist pain. Thats how I do them at Aikido & Judo when I don't have push up bars handy.
> 
> But for my wrist issues, she had me start using a adjustable keyboard / mouse tray.  Its one of the pricy ones from HumanScale, but well worth it. It has a keyboard tray that tilts, and a separate mouse pad tray that tilts & swivels independent of the keyboard tray. I hated it at first, but after about two weeks I was used to it and no more wrist issues. It also helped with some nagging shoulder issues.
> 
> http://humanscale.com/products/prod...essionid=f030121f7316a16dd69612151a2f38445562



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 7, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> since you are starting 2nd round of p90 is it fair to say you are happy with it?



I was quite happy with it-- I struggled to do the yoga- and pretty much never did it-- I will try again to do it weekly this time.  I didn't become chiseled by any stretch of the imagination, but I had very good results (you have to remember the starting product dictates the range of possible results, and I needed a lot of work).  Since I did it with a daily cal deficit- I didn't build any noticeable muscle- but I got a lot stronger and lost a good bit of fat in tough spots- love handles, gut etc.  Lost about 14 lbs and 3+ inches on the waist.   My motivation really lagged at the end-- 90 days is a long time to commit 1 1/2 hours a day.  The thing is, the real results come at the very beginning and very end-- leaving a lot of blah time in the middle when you just have to stay at it. I still have some fat to burn, but them hopefully I can build a little muscle this time around.


BTW-- am so sore I can barely move this morning after day 2 of round 2.  Seems like a waited long enough to lose the muscle memory.... ouch.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 7, 2010)

Anklebiter said:


> I finally started working out again on August 1, when my son started football practice. I've been alternating biking and running almost everyday for the last two weeks. Normally, I be back up to 5 or 6 miles runs by now, but it's been slow. I haven't been on the scale yet and probably won't for a while. My wife says, I look like I've lost weight, but I don't feel like I have. Once, I knock about 20 lbs off, I'll start working out with weights.
> 
> Question- What exercise can I do for my quads? Even when I was running 40 miles a week and squating. My quads would burn terribly on the slopes. Is there a good exercise to built endurance?



In addition to lunges with weights, try wall squats- both one legged and two legged- get thighs parallel to floor with back against wall- and hold on as long as you can--- try two legged, and than alternate one leg at a time, and also star jumps-- touch ground with hands next to ankles while bending legs so thighs at least parralel, than jump up as high as you can with arms reaching up and out-- also running downhill is great.  Another is chair lunges- with or w.o weights- put leg on chair with foot top on chair (top of foot on chair)- and lunge forward on leg whch is on floor-- knee should be at least even with ankle on ground before lunge (or behind the ankle)- and lunge should take knee past ankle


----------



## Anklebiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Madroch said:


> In addition to lunges with weights, try wall squats- both one legged and two legged- get thighs parallel to floor with back against wall- and hold on as long as you can--- try two legged, and than alternate one leg at a time, and also star jumps-- touch ground with hands next to ankles while bending legs so thighs at least parralel, than jump up as high as you can with arms reaching up and out-- also running downhill is great.  Another is chair lunges- with or w.o weights- put leg on chair with foot top on chair (top of foot on chair)- and lunge forward on leg whch is on floor-- knee should be at least even with ankle on ground before lunge (or behind the ankle)- and lunge should take knee past ankle



Thanks for all the exercises. I'll give them a try.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Another is chair lunges- with or w.o weights- put leg on chair with foot top on chair (top of foot on chair)- and lunge forward on leg whch is on floor-- knee should be at least even with ankle on ground before lunge (or behind the ankle)- and lunge should take knee past ankle



Not so sure about this one. All the instructions I've heard about lunges make sure to point out that your knee does not go beyond you ankle since it's really bad for you knees.



Anklebiter said:


> Thanks for all the exercises. I'll give them a try.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not so sure about this one. All the instructions I've heard about lunges make sure to point out that your knee does not go beyond you ankle since it's really bad for you knees.



Pretty sure that I've read/heard the same thing.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 8, 2010)

I obviously did not stay at a Holiday Inn last night-- that may explain my left knee clicking and pain developed recently-- sorry for the bad info.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2010)

Madroch said:


> I obviously did not stay at a Holiday Inn last night-- that may explain my left knee clicking and pain developed recently-- sorry for the bad info.



Correct form ...


----------



## Sky (Sep 8, 2010)

My knee started bothering me last Spring (April) after playing hoops.  I saw the doc, wnet to PT...finally...Chiro/Masage.  I don't have "ITB"...but the therapy for it worked to clear up the pain.  I bought "The Stick" and use it regularly.

I heard the same info about lunges and your knee not passing over your toe.

I've got a version of the exercise you may be interested in,  

3 lunges per leg (6 total) with heavy dumbells (35 lb).  Light enough where you can push back quickly.  Lower the dumbbells to your extended leg's ankle.

ten seconds rest

6 lunges at a medium wt (25 lb).

ten seconds rest

12 at a lighter weight (10 lb)

I do this as part of my leg wo.  Five other exercises with the same approach ("super sets").  

I've been using a rowing machine on Tues and Thurs.  Those things are killer!  There are three of us and we rotate over three or four pieces of equipment on these days with the rowing machine the killer event.  we're up to three minutes.  Usually three rounds and the fourth is a "strong finish" where we go as hard as we can for as long as we can...usually 30 - 40 seconds (stop when you feel the drop-off).

Pretty soon we'll change up the wo to heavier core.  Looking at "burpee" ? stuff.  Basically a squat thrust with a push up (using 35 lb dumbells), when in the plank-position, raise one leg for 5 seconds...then swap to the other leg for five seconds.  Stand up, "clean" the dumbells, then jerk-press....start over.

Also looking at goblet squats, duck-unders...shuttle runs.  My wo pal is a PhD Anthropologist.  He's insane.


----------



## speden (Sep 8, 2010)

Sky said:


> 3 lunges per leg (6 total) with heavy dumbells (35 lb).  Light enough where you can push back quickly.  Lower the dumbbells to your extended leg's ankle.



I usually do squats, leg extensions, and calf raises rather than lunges.  Do lunges offer some advantage like improving balance?  I've always found it hard to get a consistent workout with lunges since I always seem to lunge slightly differently with each rep.

One thing I like about leg extensions is I can work my quads independently, since one of my legs is a lot weaker than the other.  This offseason I've been trying to even up the leg strength so I've been doing extra sets of leg extensions on the weaker leg.  Seems to be helping, but not as fast as I'd like.


----------



## Sky (Sep 8, 2010)

speden said:


> I usually do squats, leg extensions, and calf raises rather than lunges.  Do lunges offer some advantage like improving balance?  I've always found it hard to get a consistent workout with lunges since I always seem to lunge slightly differently with each rep.
> 
> One thing I like about leg extensions is I can work my quads independently, since one of my legs is a lot weaker than the other.  This offseason I've been trying to even up the leg strength so I've been doing extra sets of leg extensions on the weaker leg.  Seems to be helping, but not as fast as I'd like.



The lunges are part of the balance thing for me...but "Wood Choppers" (stand on one leg (slightly bent), reach down with the opposite hand and touch the outside of that ankle, and then re-raise that hand to the starting position) Five per side.  Try with a light dumbell (5 or 7.5 lb).

Sorry to hear about the leg issue.  Coming off a recovery of some sort?

The lunges are one of six exercises I do on leg day.  I use machines and dumbells to accommodate the quick (10 seconds) change of weights between lifts.  2 min rest between the different exercises.  All exercises are "super set" format (six at a high wt, 12 at a med wt, 24 at a low wt).

Squats on the leg press machine, calf raises on the leg press, leg extensions on the machine.  Leg curls on the machine, pull throughs, lunges.  Pull throughs....ooof.  Using a dumbell, lower it between your legs (slightly bent), "clean" the dumbell (thrust hips forward as you straighten your legs and raise the weight keep your arms fully extended (engage core and glutes) and lower the weight to the starting position slowly.  The pull-through motion is good for the hip flexors.

You "could" do this in 30 minutes...don't plan on walking up or down stairs much afterwards.  :>

I've got a spreadsheet of the various exercises we do if anyone is interested.  

Monday and Friday are two separate upper body wo's.  Wed is legs.  Tue and Thur...circuit training with Eliptical, Rowing machine, stretches and farmer's carry.  Farmer's Carry?  H'ya.  50' shuttle walk carrying as much dumbell wt as you can...for two minutes.  Yes...we look stupid.  :>

We are about to switch this up.  Probably go more core, less upper body.  But I'm a victim of circumstance.  I do whatever my pal says we do.  EX...Farmer's Carry.  Who the hang would do that on their own?!  :>


----------



## speden (Sep 8, 2010)

Sky said:


> Sorry to hear about the leg issue.  Coming off a recovery of some sort?



Yeah, twisted a knee a couple years ago and it never quite got back to normal.  Not even sure what I tore at the time, part of the quad muscle, meniscus, maybe mcl too.  Never was bad enough to get it diagnosed, but over time I started favoring the uninjured leg and it got stronger while the injured one got weaker.  Really noticed it at the end of last season when the weaker leg would end my day while the other one could have kept skiing, so that's why I'm trying to even them up again.

One exercise I like to do for balance is to stand on an exercise step with one foot and then stick the other foot through the handle of a paint can.  Then I raise the can up and down with that leg until it gets tired without holding on to anything or letting the can touch the floor.  This forces me to balance on the other leg against the shifting weight and also works the muscles that raise the foot (which none of my other exercise really touch).  Then I switch feet and do the other leg.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2010)

speden said:


> One exercise I like to do for balance is to stand on an exercise step with one foot and then stick the other foot through the handle of a paint can.  Then I raise the can up and down with that leg until it gets tired without holding on to anything or letting the can touch the floor.  This forces me to balance on the other leg against the shifting weight and also works the muscles that raise the foot (which none of my other exercise really touch).  Then I switch feet and do the other leg.



You can also get some of those stretchy rubber exercise bands, wrap them around a post or something, stand on one foot and pull them across your body. Does a good job with balance, it was one of the exercises they had me do when I rehabbed my ACL.


----------



## Sky (Sep 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You can also get some of those stretchy rubber exercise bands, wrap them around a post or something, stand on one foot and pull them across your body. Does a good job with balance, it was one of the exercises they had me do when I rehabbed my ACL.



Brian (my wo pal) brought that one (rubber band thing) into the routine.  Stand on one leg (slightly bent) with some tension on the rubber band...rotate your upper body away from the fixed point and rotate back while maintaining balance.  Awesome for strengthing the muscles around the knee and improving balance!  I do both legs in both directions to get both sides of both knees.

We use the Bow Flex for that...part of the Circuit days.

As for the paint bucket thing.  Sounds great!

You can use that exercise box (step box?) to work in some cardio-ski stuff.  One foot on the box, other foot off to the side on the ground.  Jump to the other side of the box and switch feet positions.  Two schools of thought.  Doing it as fast as you can for 30 seconds or so...or doing it with dumbells and holding the position momentarily as if you were making a turn.  Five times (over and back = once)....three sets.  I use a workout bench.  I need the height to get the same leg flex as most of you normal sized people.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 13, 2010)

got back from a 7mi run saturday morning, as i walk thru the door, mrs skiquattro is putting in Jillian Michaels 30 day shred video, i figure, why not, i'm already sweaty, i'll do it with ya......20min work out..ohhhh my, i almost puked, the burn....arms, abs, legs, shoulder...the workout she packs in in 20 min is insane..i had 10lb dumbells which were a bit too heavy...why every guy isnt watching this i dont know, 3 very attractive, very fit women in workout bra's jumping, bouncing....i was dripping rain water and sore today...will be hitting it again tonight....i'm down 20lbs from the spring (175 now) looking for 170 before we leave for mexico on oct 9


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> got back from a 7mi run saturday morning, as i walk thru the door, mrs skiquattro is putting in Jillian Michaels 30 day shred video, i figure, why not, i'm already sweaty, i'll do it with ya......20min work out..ohhhh my, i almost puked, the burn....arms, abs, legs, shoulder...the workout she packs in in 20 min is insane..i had 10lb dumbells which were a bit too heavy...why every guy isnt watching this i dont know, 3 very attractive, very fit women in workout bra's jumping, bouncing....i was dripping rain water and sore today...will be hitting it again tonight....i'm down 20lbs from the spring (175 now) looking for 170 before we leave for mexico on oct 9



I think that's one that my wife has.  I've was tempted to try it out when she was doing them a while back, but our living room doesn't have enough floor space for us both to exercise at the same time...

I really need to get back on track though.  I had lost about 10 pounds, but then in the last week or two I put about 5 back on.  Not good!  Maybe I'll start doing my wife's exercise videos while she's in class at night...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> got back from a 7mi run saturday morning, as i walk thru the door, mrs skiquattro is putting in Jillian Michaels 30 day shred video, i figure, why not, i'm already sweaty, i'll do it with ya......20min work out..ohhhh my, i almost puked, the burn....arms, abs, legs, shoulder...the workout she packs in in 20 min is insane..i had 10lb dumbells which were a bit too heavy...why every guy isnt watching this i dont know, 3 very attractive, very fit women in workout bra's jumping, bouncing....i was dripping rain water and sore today...will be hitting it again tonight....i'm down 20lbs from the spring (175 now) looking for 170 before we leave for mexico on oct 9



I think the main reason why more men don't watch these videos is they get too embarrassed that they CAN'T keep up with the women on the video!  :lol:

The women tend to stick with it out of jealous rage over how certain body parts of the women in the video look, and ther desire to get their own body part looking hat way just to spite the women in the video!  :lol:   :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 13, 2010)

Jillian kicked my a$$ for 20 min, cant wait for more punishment tonight


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 13, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I really need to get back on track though.



me too.. i've come to the conclusion that my current regime of "hoping to lose weight" and "wishing i'd exercise more" isn't producing results.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> me too.. i've come to the conclusion that my current regime of "hoping to lose weight" and "wishing i'd exercise more" isn't producing results.



Me either.  My current fascination with cooking isn't helping me either.  If I cook it's generally not going to be good for you...  My latest was baking Bacon Chocolate Chip cookies last night....  That ended up being dinner for me... Mmmmm...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2010)

discipline is tough.  I'm still hitting the weights regularly, but have been slacking on cardio.  So, plateaued with the weight loss at about 185lbs.  Was hoping for 175 by ski season, but probably not going to happen.


----------



## jarrodski (Sep 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> me either.  My current fascination with cooking isn't helping me either.  If i cook it's generally not going to be good for you...  My latest was baking bacon chocolate chip cookies last night....  That ended up being dinner for me... Mmmmm...



yes!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2010)

ishovelsnow said:


> yes!



Thought you'd like that one!  I tried to make pasta sauce with bacon in it last night, but I screwed it up.  My wife ate it, but I think she was just being nice, I couldn't finish it...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 14, 2010)

Madroch said:


> After finishing p90, took three weeks off and than did a week of cardio only to get the rust out.  Starting Rd 2 of p90 next week for pre-season conditioning- that should take me to early december- than legs only as the season gets under way.



FYI - I have a really cool excel spread sheet for tacking all of the P90x workouts. Shoot me off a PM with your email addy if you want a copy.


----------



## severine (Sep 14, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Thought you'd like that one!  I tried to make pasta sauce with bacon in it last night, but I screwed it up.  My wife ate it, but I think she was just being nice, I couldn't finish it...


I found myself craving it today. It could be the fact that the house still smells like it, though. Apple cider vinegar has a lingering aroma... 



gmcunni said:


> me too.. i've come to the conclusion that my current regime of "hoping to lose weight" and "wishing i'd exercise more" isn't producing results.


 I hear ya! Though it's more cursing than wishing and hoping. Not enough damn hours in the day!

BTW, Jillian's 30 Day Shred is an ass-kicker. I had problems with Level 2, though, because it aggravated my knee. A lot of explosive movements/jumping around that in the end, made my knee very unhappy. Still, I got results. In the time that I did it, I lost 10 lbs in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2010)

I have a feeling I'm going to head into this ski season a total disaster; some of it beyond my control obviously. Just hoping to be pain-free and not needing to hold back. The cardio/leg strength will come in time, but I'm likely not going to be able to prepare for ski season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

once you are cleared, get a gym membership.  Do 3 sets of 5 reps of squats at the highest weight total you can bare.  Do it Monday, Wednesday, Friday.  Try and increase the weight you are pushing up by 5% each week.  Take you ten minutes a session.  Squats at high weights is the fastest way to build leg strength and power.  You could ride a mountain ten miles a day every day of the week and will not build muscle strength as fast.  Your legs will be steel in very little time.


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> once you are cleared, get a gym membership.  Do 3 sets of 5 reps of squats at the highest weight total you can bare.  Do it Monday, Wednesday, Friday.  Try and increase the weight you are pushing up by 5% each week.  Take you ten minutes a session.  Squats at high weights is the fastest way to build leg strength and power.  You could ride a mountain ten miles a day every day of the week and will not build muscle strength as fast.  Your legs will be steel in very little time.



The thought of squatting weight like that has little appeal to me right now, if ever (I hate gyms). If K-mart delivers and we might actually be skiing in 6 weeks, I'm just not going to have time to condition myself. Gonna just have to do it on the hill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

ya know, I always, ALWAYS, hated lifting weights / going to the gym.  I did so in high school for Football because I was forced to.  Last six months I've really started to enjoy it.  Maybe it's because I was 30 pounds overweight and it feels good to lose some of that weight and feel stronger.

I think running, biking, whatever is great, but resistance training maybe even more important for skiing.  I read an article about Phil Mahre making his come back late in life.  His training consisted of very little cardio; almost all weights.  Only Cardio he did was running sprints as they develop power, which he said was the most important thing for skiing. 

We'll see.  Maybe all a bunch of BS that I've read and I'll still be dogging like I have for the past seven years on the hill.  :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I think running, biking, whatever is great, but resistance training maybe even more important for skiing.  I read an article about Phil Mahre making his come back late in life.  His training consisted of very little cardio; almost all weights.  Only Cardio he did was running sprints as they develop power, which he said was the most important thing for skiing.


I can see his point. But cardio is important. And cardio is the best way to loose weight which may have the most impact for gains during ski season. I think core strength is the most important thing to train. It is also the training I do the least of. Rare are the days that I think "I would ski better if I had just lifted more weights..." but I constantly say I could have better technique and stamina if I lost more weight, had better cardio, and had more core muscles built up for the season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 14, 2010)

Squats are actually one of the best core workouts you can do.  That's the beauty of them; you build leg power and core strength in one exercise.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 14, 2010)

I've gained 9 pounds in the last month!!!!!! I need to drop 15 before strapping on skis!

Today was the start, ran 2.2 miles with a pretty good hill. Barefoot running on Seabrook beach before work tomorrow.


----------



## Sky (Sep 15, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Squats are actually one of the best core workouts you can do.  That's the beauty of them; you build leg power and core strength in one exercise.



Squats, dead lifts, cleans all work better for you/your core if you consciously engage glutes and core at the start of each exercise.  True, they engage to some extrnt regardless....but if you make a point of thinking about it...you'll get more out of the exercise.


----------



## neil (Sep 15, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> And cardio is the best way to loose weight...


Disagree. You lose weight by consuming less calories than you burn. That is all there is to it. Doesn't matter how you burn them. Studies have shown that cardio isn't the best way.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2010)

neil said:


> Disagree. You lose weight by consuming less calories than you burn. That is all there is to it. Doesn't matter how you burn them. Studies have shown that cardio isn't the best way.



And building muscle burns more calories when you are at rest. Any workout should have a combo.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 16, 2010)

cracked the 175 mark...174.2 this morning....its not rocket science,,,,,burn more calories than you put in and you lose weight (abiet the right type of calories too) and making smart choices...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2010)

Started doing lunges yesterday. Man are my hammies tight today. Need to stretch.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> cracked the 175 mark...174.2 this morning....its not rocket science,,,,,burn more calories than you put in and you lose weight (abiet the right type of calories too) and making smart choices...



Nice work!  And yup its not rocket science or any magic pill, just good ol' burn more than you consume and then keep doing that over and over and over!  My self motivating phrase this summer has been "you didn't put all the extra lbs on in 1 day, so there all not coming off in 1 day either!"


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2010)

neil said:


> Disagree. You lose weight by consuming less calories than you burn. That is all there is to it. Doesn't matter how you burn them. Studies have shown that cardio isn't the best way.


 


wa-loaf said:


> And building muscle burns more calories when you are at rest. Any workout should have a combo.


Anything scientific I've seen says a pound of muscle burns about 6 calories/day vs. 4/day for a pound of fat. And a pound of muscle contains about half the calories as a pound of fat, so you can trade pound for pound despite burning calories. About half your caloric intake goes to the brain and digestive system. That leaves 1000 calories/day for the other 130 pounds or so. It's not possible for the basal metabolic rate for muscle to be as high as muscle building programs advertise it as.

I figure a 5 hour bike ride burns about 4000 calories. And hour on the treadmill can hit 1100. Judging from my respiration rate while weightlifting, I'm guessing that's about 800/hour, maybe more given that recovery takes longer. And with cardio, you can go much longer. I can only do about an hour of weightlifting before I'm spent.

Weightlifting has its benefits, but the whole burn away calories while sitting is pretty much nonsense. Big reasons I do it are to give my legs a rest, increased bone density, and core strength. Bike riding keeps my legs in good enough shape that the beginning of ski season isn't a killer, and I figure losing weight is more benefit than being able to squat more. Reduces the need to squat more while reducing the cardiovascular needs and risk of injury.


----------



## severine (Sep 16, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> cracked the 175 mark...174.2 this morning....its not rocket science,,,,,burn more calories than you put in and you lose weight (abiet the right type of calories too) and making smart choices...


It's not rocket science, but it does take a lot of motivation, dedication, and walking away from temptation... none of which is easy.

Congrats!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 16, 2010)

I've also been walking 2-3 miles at night with the neighbor. Weights been staying right around165-167(at 5-8 I think that's what they recommend) the past few weeks.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2010)

i'm no fitness guru or nutritionist but can say from past experience that a mix of cardio and weight training is key, at least for me.

 there was a time i was in decent shape, i'd 5 miles/day.  i lost weight getting to that point but once i added weight training (4-5 days / week) i saw a huge difference. muscle burns fat,  more muscle = more fat burn. IMHO


----------



## Sky (Sep 16, 2010)

severine said:


> It's not rocket science, but it does take a lot of motivation, dedication, and walking away from temptation... none of which is easy.



Absolutely!  I'm fortunate to have a relatively high metabolism and the opportunities to workout.  It's a fight every day to NOT stop @ Starbucks for a cookie.  One Day At A Time.  :>


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm no fitness guru or nutritionist but can say from past experience that a mix of cardio and weight training is key, at least for me.
> 
> there was a time i was in decent shape, i'd 5 miles/day.  i lost weight getting to that point but once i added weight training (4-5 days / week) i saw a huge difference. muscle burns fat,  more muscle = more fat burn. IMHO



I agree on both points.  Walking/running does nothing for me.  Weight lift and throw in some cardio and the weight finally moves.  Not to mention, working with weights changes your physique to something more pleasant to look at.

Now if I could just get back to doing ALL of that!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2010)

neil said:


> Disagree. You lose weight by consuming less calories than you burn. That is all there is to it. Doesn't matter how you burn them. Studies have shown that cardio isn't the best way.


Right. But I was talking about the best way to loose weight by exercising..... of course eating right trumps all.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 16, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i'm no fitness guru or nutritionist but can say from past experience that a mix of cardio and weight training is key, at least for me.
> 
> there was a time i was in decent shape, i'd 5 miles/day. i lost weight getting to that point but once i added weight training (4-5 days / week) i saw a huge difference. muscle burns fat, more muscle = more fat burn. IMHO


 


MommaBear said:


> I agree on both points. Walking/running does nothing for me. Weight lift and throw in some cardio and the weight finally moves. Not to mention, working with weights changes your physique to something more pleasant to look at.
> 
> Now if I could just get back to doing ALL of that!


I'm guessing that when you add in weight lifting to an existing cardio routine, overall time spent excercising goes up. If you need to burn 1500 calories a week to stay the same weight and actually do 2000, that's a pound every 7 weeks. Add in weight lifting for 1000 but drop 500 of cardio, now a pound every 3.5 weeks Hey, you dropped cardio and added weight lifting, must be the weight lifting that makes so much difference.

People don't often go through the math to figure out how much they actually need to do to meet their goals. The whole 1/2 hour 3x per week thing is purely to achieve cardiovascular fitness to reduce heart and lung issues, not weight loss. A pound/week means 30-40 minutes of moderate to high intensity excercise per day. That's more than most people with lives can handle, supposedly (although I'm pretty sure the average TV time per day is over 30 minutes.)


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm guessing that when you add in weight lifting to an existing cardio routine, overall time spent excercising goes up.



fair point. i was basically doing 2 workouts a day.. a weight program in the afternoons and a cardio at night.  i think i cut back on the cardio stuff cuz i was having fun lifting and got a little obsessed on how much i could bench :-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 17, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> fair point. i was basically doing 2 workouts a day.. a weight program in the afternoons and a cardio at night.  i think i cut back on the cardio stuff cuz i was having fun lifting and got a little obsessed on how much i could bench :-D



interesting, I'm obsessed without much I _can't_ bench.  :lol:

there are some dudes in my gym that are absolute animals.  one guy who frequently works out the same time as I do does flat dumbell presses with 125# dumbells :blink:  I do see people doing barbells with well over 200#, but dumbells are much harder.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> interesting, I'm obsessed without much I _can't_ bench.  :lol:
> 
> there are some dudes in my gym that are absolute animals.  one guy who frequently works out the same time as I do does flat dumbell presses with 125# dumbells :blink:  I do see people doing barbells with well over 200#, but dumbells are much harder.



This was a generic NBC affiliate story yesterday - saw it on my local Hartford station about "gymorexia" or basically folks so obsessed by working out that it consumes their entire life

http://www2.nbc4i.com/lifestyles/2010/sep/15/2/gym-obsession-sparking-new-disorder-ar-232662/

The reporter that did the local segment I saw had a closing line something like (paraphrasing here): If you're entire day is planned around your workout schedule, instead you fitting a workout into your daily schedule, you might have a problem!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This was a generic NBC affiliate story yesterday - saw it on my local Hartford station about "gymorexia" or basically folks so obsessed by working out that it consumes their entire life
> 
> The reporter that did the local segment I saw had a closing line something like (paraphrasing here): If you're entire day is planned around your workout schedule, instead you fitting a workout into your daily schedule, you might have a problem!



obsession, in moderation, is a good thing.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 17, 2010)

Was a cardio rabbit for a couple of years and dropped weight, but was still loose in the cage or skinny(er) fat.  Adding weights and eating right have really helped tighten things up a bit (with more tightening needed).  Wile I did drop some additional weight- biggest change was inches lost around gut, chest, back, etc.

Combo has worked best for me- but eating right blows.  I do track cal consumption and burn- and while not exact week to week, a planned deficit will result in a predictable rate of weight loss over longer term.


----------



## speden (Sep 17, 2010)

drjeff said:


> The reporter that did the local segment I saw had a closing line something like (paraphrasing here): If you're entire day is planned around your workout schedule, instead you fitting a workout into your daily schedule, you might have a problem!



That rings a bell with me.  One of the reasons I started working out was so I would have more energy and be able to keep up with my kids.  But lately I find them asking me to help with something and I tell them, "I can't do that right now, I have to do my workout!"  So the exercise can definitely take on a life of its own.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 17, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Combo has worked best for me- but eating right blows. I do track cal consumption and burn- and while not exact week to week, a planned deficit will result in a predictable rate of weight loss over longer term.


Yep, that's my method. It works.


----------



## MommaBear (Sep 17, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I'm guessing that when you add in weight lifting to an existing cardio routine, overall time spent excercising goes up.



The program I was doing focused on the weight lifting first (with healthy eating) to get the metabolism cranked, then added in cardio at key points to burn off the fat.  So my overall time did not increase.  I didn't care so much about the number on the scale, I was looking for the inches to come off, which it did.  At different times, I have been the same weight - yet once I was a size 10 and the other a size 6.  That is where weight lifting made the difference for me.

I guess the "right" thing is whatever works for you.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 17, 2010)

MommaBear said:


> I guess the "right" thing is whatever works for you.


Yep, I was addressing the pure weight loss issue. You can have net calorie loss and gain weight if you're adding muscle; my weight doesn't change for about a month every May when I shift from skiing to my summer program, despite an hour+ in the gym on on the bike almost every day.

I just don't put any faith in the ability to substantially change your base metabolism. Yeah you can budge it, maybe up to 100 calories/day if you really put on muscle, but that's pretty insignificant on a month to month time scale.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2010)

Recent snow and K getting the guns going have me thinking it is time to start adding more leg and core workouts (already do a good bit weekly).  Earlier than I had planned, but that is a good thing....

It will be interesting to see if all this off season work pays off, or if, as expected, I still will be tired and sore as hell early season until I ski myself into shape.

Ultimate goal... not be paralyzed by the length of the Gunny bump run for S7...


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 20, 2010)

Last week at the gym, there were a number of guys doing all sorts of thigh exercises. At least, more than usual. When I started doing step lunges with dumbells in each hand, one old-timer came up to me and said: "Skier? Looks like you still have some life in those knees."


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2010)

Gonna be on the job training for me. I hate to see what kind of shape I'm going to start the season out at....


----------



## mondeo (Oct 20, 2010)

Madroch said:


> Recent snow and K getting the guns going have me thinking it is time to start adding more leg and core workouts (already do a good bit weekly). Earlier than I had planned, but that is a good thing....
> 
> It will be interesting to see if all this off season work pays off, or if, as expected, I still will be tired and sore as hell early season until I ski myself into shape.
> 
> Ultimate goal... not be paralyzed by the length of the Gunny bump run for S7...


It'll definately help, but you're going to be using muscles differently than while working out. It's the difference between being in outright pain and mild soreness the day after.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 20, 2010)

I go hiking in places that have a good deal of elevation gain with heavy ROCKS in my backpack.

It doesn't sound fun but believe me once the winter comes around and your out hiking in deep pow with your gear on your back it makes a difference.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

While skinning up Killington last weekend, I kept thinking "thank goodness for road biking!" I was much faster and more efficient than usual and I felt like I had a lot more leg than my first skin historically. Still, the skiing and skinning muscles are radically different than those built up by cycling. But road biking certainly held with the cardio, basic conditioning, and shedding 20 pounds. So I am entering this season more ready than I have been for many seasons past.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> So I am entering this season more ready than I have been for many seasons past.



Cheers to that!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2011)

Overall I've been thrilled with my fitness most of the season.  Only times I haven't been is when I've been too sore from the gym during the week.

Upped the ante today and started Kettlebell training.  Even after a year of hitting the gym 4-5 days a week, I found the workout to be BRUTAL, which is a good thing.  Apparently kettlebells are the primary training method for the Russian Special Forces.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 6, 2011)

Last year I got an elliptical machine and it definitely helped. This year I'm thinking of kicking it up a notch with some rope jumping. Or is it jump roping?. Whatever, hopefully by the fall I'll be doing this-



Yeah.  :-o


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2011)

picked up P90X and going to give it a try.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> picked up P90X and going to give it a try.



Here is my advice, take it for what it's worth (I only made it about 60 plus day before I messed up my shoulder)

Try to follow the diet as close as possible. You will burn tons of calories and need to eat more than you think. I was eating 5 small meals a day

Don't skimp on the yoga...it helps a lot with recovery

Ease into it, 90 days is a long time, and the work out are not easy.

Get ready to do lots of chin ups!

Push up bars are a must have!

Select-tech dumbbells make the work outs much more efficient.....but they are pricy

The first two weeks are hell

You can make a nice chin up bar from threaded steel pipe and fitting from HD for cheap

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 7, 2011)

Crossfit


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Here is my advice, take it for what it's worth (I only made it about 60 plus day before I messed up my shoulder)
> 
> Try to follow the diet as close as possible. You will burn tons of calories and need to eat more than you think. I was eating 5 small meals a day
> 
> ...



thanks Tim, actually looking forward to the yoga part (though i've never done it before).


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> thanks Tim, actually looking forward to the yoga part (though i've never done it before).



When I did p90x 2 years ago I was in pretty good shape to begin with ( several MTB rides a week and Judo 3 days a week) and the workout still kicked my ass! If you have been fairly inactive for a while it might be a good idea to spend a couple of weeks to a month to up your fitness level before you start the program. Not trying to scare you, just want to make sure you ready to succeed. 

Have you taken the fitness test yet?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> When I did p90x 2 years ago I was in pretty good shape to begin with ( several MTB rides a week and Judo 3 days a week) and the workout still kicked my ass! If you have been fairly inactive for a while it might be a good idea to spend a couple of weeks to a month to up your fitness level before you start the program. Not trying to scare you, just want to make sure you ready to succeed.
> 
> Have you taken the fitness test yet?



i've heard/read that p90x is designed for those in shape who want to take it to the next level,  that's not me.  but i scored it for $45 on ebay (still in wrapper) so i figured i'd give it a try.i need to do something, too inactive lately.  I have not taken the test or even read the instruction book yet.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 7, 2011)

I am planing on starting another round in the fall once I am in prime riding shape. Going to to the P90x Lean program this time instead of the normal program. I have always been a pretty skinny guy and p90x gave me a little more body mass than I wanted. I just never felt as quick as I did before the program. The lack of quickness really messed up my Judo game.

 After this past winter I have even more body mass around my waist line that I need to work off.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 7, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've heard/read that p90x is designed for those in shape who want to take it to the next level,  that's not me.  but i scored it for $45 on ebay (still in wrapper) so i figured i'd give it a try.i need to do something, too inactive lately.  I have not taken the test or even read the instruction book yet.



Take the fitness test, it's a real eye opener. Than for shits & giggles try the first work out. It's nothing but alternating sets of pull ups and push ups. Sucks A$$!!!!!! I literally couldn't put on a jacket the next morning with out help


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm back in the pool.  Did 1/2 mile last night.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've heard/read that p90x is designed for those in shape who want to take it to the next level,  that's not me.  but i scored it for $45 on ebay (still in wrapper) so i figured i'd give it a try.i need to do something, too inactive lately.  I have not taken the test or even read the instruction book yet.



The 1st P90x video I tried (wasn't sure how much it would/wouldn't kick my butt when I got it) was for giggles, the yoga video - I figured how tough could yoga be??  About 15 minutes into that roughly 75 minute video,  I suddenly had a HUGE amount of respect for yoga, and the way that the folks that Tony had on that video with him can bend/flex/balance is AMAZING!

P90x is the real deal,  and it will both motivate, humble, excite, and frustrate you


----------



## Madroch (Apr 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> picked up P90X and going to give it a try.



Did a complete round last summer, and a little bit in the fall, but fell off during the ski season-- the worst time.  My fitness peaked in November/December and went downhill from there--Feb and beyond was the worst because my skiing days became fewer and fewer-  winter weight gain and loss of tone was not insignificant.  

Started again last week- plan to do one round now, and another in the fall.  

Week one is hell, week two and thereafter get progressively better- I am finishing week two and already feel quite good.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've heard/read that p90x is designed for those in shape who want to take it to the next level,  that's not me.  but i scored it for $45 on ebay (still in wrapper) so i figured i'd give it a try.i need to do something, too inactive lately.  I have not taken the test or even read the instruction book yet.



You can do it without being in great shape-- I am a prime example.  I had no upper body or core strengh when I started but saw vast improvements.  You just to what you can-- and you find yourself improving each week.  After 90 days the improvements are startling-- particularly if you were really weak like I was.

Did not do yoga-- and I regret it-- think it would have been great for skiing-- I am doing it this round.

Really regret not continuing it through ski season-- December and January I found my legs to be really solid and much quicker  (Plyometrics!)--by March they were noodles and had lost any quickness I had gained.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Take the fitness test, it's a real eye opener. Than for shits & giggles try the first work out. It's nothing but alternating sets of pull ups and push ups. Sucks A$$!!!!!! I literally couldn't put on a jacket the next morning with out help



having just started a new round last week...I needed a manservant for Tues through Sat.


----------



## MogulQueen (Apr 8, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Did a complete round last summer, and a little bit in the fall, but fell off during the ski season-- the worst time.  My fitness peaked in November/December and went downhill from there--Feb and beyond was the worst because my skiing days became fewer and fewer-  winter weight gain and loss of tone was not insignificant.
> 
> Started again last week- plan to do one round now, and another in the fall.
> 
> Week one is hell, week two and thereafter get progressively better- I am finishing week two and already feel quite good.



I made the same mistake!  I made it through the 90 days and ended just before the ski season started.  I was in kick ass shape.  Then I slacked doing an occasional workout here and there hoping ski season would keep me in shape.  Not the case.  My legs are still in good shape, but the rest of it is definately not as strong.  Plyo kicked my ass yesterday!  Must be difference muscle groups working.


----------



## hammer (Apr 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> When I did p90x 2 years ago I was in pretty good shape to begin with ( several MTB rides a week and Judo 3 days a week) and the workout still kicked my ass! If you have been fairly inactive for a while it might be a good idea to spend a couple of weeks to a month to up your fitness level before you start the program. Not trying to scare you, just want to make sure you ready to succeed.
> 
> Have you taken the fitness test yet?


Were you able to do other activities at the same time?  Just wondering because I need to keep up on my Tae Kwon Do workouts as well (I'm testing for my next rank in the fall).

I'm completely out of shape (two workouts a week just maintain what little I have) but I have been considering P90x as a way to get into shape.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 8, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> Crossfit


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> Were you able to do other activities at the same time?  Just wondering because I need to keep up on my Tae Kwon Do workouts as well (I'm testing for my next rank in the fall).
> 
> I'm completely out of shape (two workouts a week just maintain what little I have) but I have been considering P90x as a way to get into shape.



I was doing Judo (2 to 3 days a week) & P90x at the same time, probably not the best idea looking back. Probably directly lead to the shoulder / ac joint injury received during one of the P90x workouts. I would say that it really depends on what kind of shape your in already, how serious you train TKD, and how rough your DoJang is. Judo practice and espcially Judo free sparring (randori) can be pretty brutal on the body. P90X really boosted my cardio and strength for Judo. But I never gave my body any recovery time and the constant slamming into the mat from being thrown and joint technicques really took a toll. I knew I tweaked my shoulder at Judo one night, and it would have been no big deal if i took several days off to recover like ussual. Well i was so worried about missing a day of p90x that I went right back to my workout the next day and really messed up the left A/C joint while doing pull-ups. Actually had to do a little PT for the injury.


----------



## hammer (Apr 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I was doing Judo (2 to 3 days a week) & P90x at the same time, probably not the best idea looking back. Probably directly lead to the shoulder / ac joint injury received during one of the P90x workouts. I would say that it really depends on what kind of shape your in already, how serious you train TKD, and how rough your DoJang is. Judo practice and espcially Judo free sparring (randori) can be pretty brutal on the body. P90X really boosted my cardio and strength for Judo. But I never gave my body any recovery time and the constant slamming into the mat from being thrown and joint technicques really took a toll. I knew I tweaked my shoulder at Judo one night, and it would have been no big deal if i took several days off to recover like usual. Well i was so worried about missing a day of p90x that I went right back to my workout the next day and really messed up the left A/C joint while doing pull-ups. Actually had to do a little PT for the injury.


I understand about the Judo...we don't have mats so we don't do much training in falling, but we did have one special class that I took a few years ago and my left shoulder was sore for several weeks after that.

For the most part the TKD workouts are what I make of them...at this point I don't get much one on one "instruction" so it's really a matter of how hard I want to work.  I usually work as hard as I can (otherwise it's a waste of my 2 hours) but I know I need some conditioning to take it to the next level.

Did you find that it was just the stress and injuries that was the issue?  Did the P90x workouts make you too tired for the Judo workouts?.


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> I understand about the Judo...we don't have mats so we don't do much training in falling, but we did have one special class that I took a few years ago and my left shoulder was sore for several weeks after that.
> 
> For the most part the TKD workouts are what I make of them...at this point I don't get much one on one "instruction" so it's really a matter of how hard I want to work.  I usually work as hard as I can (otherwise it's a waste of my 2 hours) but I know I need some conditioning to take it to the next level.
> 
> Did you find that it was just the stress and injuries that was the issue?  Did the P90x workouts make you too tired for the Judo workouts?.



It actually made the Judo workouts seem easy. My cardio and strength were thru the roof. Guys that I was pretty matched with for years past all hated how much stronger I was. I was holing my own with guys much larger, several weight classes above me. It was just the lack of recovery time that did me in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 8, 2011)

I going to try to bike ride and eat healthier


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> I understand about the Judo...we don't have mats so we don't do much training in falling, but we did have one special class that I took a few years ago and my left shoulder was sore for several weeks after that.
> 
> For the most part the TKD workouts are what I make of them...at this point I don't get much one on one "instruction" so it's really a matter of how hard I want to work.  I usually work as hard as I can (otherwise it's a waste of my 2 hours) but I know I need some conditioning to take it to the next level.
> 
> Did you find that it was just the stress and injuries that was the issue?  Did the P90x workouts make you too tired for the Judo workouts?.



Seeing how you train TKD, skip the P90x cardio kick boxing routine. Even when I followed that routine while using my heavy bag it barley got my heart rate going. I replaced that work out with a night of Judo. If there was no class that night I did a 2nd round of plyometrics.


----------



## thorski (Apr 8, 2011)

Drink beer and throw Horseshoes all summer long.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 8, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> picked up P90X and going to give it a try.



It is awesome if you stick with it. I only make it 30 days and then quit. The diet is the most important part and for exercise junk food addicts like me its tough to keep that going. But I have a huge place for tony in my heart.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 8, 2011)

I will be swimming, hiking, biking and running. Also fishing. Now if I could just forget about potato chips life would be good


----------



## kingslug (Apr 9, 2011)

I gave up lifting weights...just started hurting too much..bad knees and both shoulders...started doing Bikram yoga..the one in the 105 degree room for 90 minutes..been doing that 3 to 4 times a week...and...no more pain and my skiing has improved 3 fold...I'm so much better in the moguls and my stamina is way up...best thing I ever did!!! even survived skinning up 1700 vertical from 9000 to 10700 feet in Utah last Jan...damn near killed me but I made it...


----------



## planb420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Longboarding, hikes with the dogs, and some Frisbee Golf....and whatever else comes my way!


----------



## Edd (Apr 9, 2011)

kingslug said:


> I gave up lifting weights...just started hurting too much..bad knees and both shoulders...started doing Bikram yoga..the one in the 105 degree room for 90 minutes..been doing that 3 to 4 times a week...and...no more pain and my skiing has improved 3 fold...



That sounds pretty crazy.  I'm curious what the problem is with your shoulders and does the yoga include any push-up style moves in the routine?


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2011)

P90x plus running and my biking

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 9, 2011)

legalskier said:


>



That's too funny :lol:


----------



## Scruffy (Apr 9, 2011)

Crossfit is gay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zenoKcoy_nw&feature=related


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 12, 2011)

if nice weather, will run to work (6 mi) ride at lunch (15-20mi) and run home....or i'll leave early, ride to work, can get 30mi in, lunchtime run, and ride home (6mi)

weekends are waterskiing, sup'ing, surfing, sailing and blending frozen drinks on the beach....


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2011)

been ramping things up a bit the past few weeks with more cardio.  I've been trying to get in 30 minutes of cardio 5-6 days per week and I lift M,W,Fri

I need to focus on my diet a lot more.  Through exercise alone I was able to bring my weight from 210-215 down to 190 over the past year and a half.  Been pretty much stuck at 190 since.  Going to cut out a bunch of carbs and try and push down to 175-180, which I think is the right weight for my frame.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 4, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> picked up P90X and going to give it a try.



i'm disgusted with myself.

on march 20 i hurt my elbow while skiing and it still hasn't healed (diagnosed by dr as tendinitis (aka tennis elbow)).  until about 3 weeks ago i could barely pickup a 2 liter bottle of soda with my right hand without excruciating pain.   still hurts just making a fist.

i've done nothing in terms of a workout except for playing softball (which is why my elbow won't heal) and as a result -


----------



## Riverskier (Aug 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> been ramping things up a bit the past few weeks with more cardio.  I've been trying to get in 30 minutes of cardio 5-6 days per week and I lift M,W,Fri
> 
> I need to focus on my diet a lot more.  Through exercise alone I was able to bring my weight from 210-215 down to 190 over the past year and a half.  Been pretty much stuck at 190 since.  Going to cut out a bunch of carbs and try and push down to 175-180, which I think is the right weight for my frame.



I brought my weight down from 210 to 185 in about 3 months this past Winter through diet alone. No meal plan, no fad diet, no counting calories/fat grams/carbs- simply by eating the right foods. My only exercise was skiing once a week and short walks with the dog. I have been mt. biking quite a bit this Summer though. One piece of advice: Cutting our carbs will help you lose weight, but you only need to cut out refined carbohydrates and things like starchy white potatoes. Eating a lot of fiber rich carbs such as black beans and whole grains will actually help you lose weight. You may know all of this already, but many people lump carbs all together and carbs are NOT all created equal.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks!

Diet is definitely my issue.  I work out more than anyone I know, yet am stuck at 190.  It's not like I eat a ton of crap either.  I just love breads, potatoes, pasta etc.  

Just need to cut that stuff way down and start eating smaller meals several times a day


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> thanks!
> 
> Diet is definitely my issue.  I work out more than anyone I know, yet am stuck at 190.  It's not like I eat a ton of crap either.  I just love breads, potatoes, pasta etc.
> 
> Just need to cut that stuff way down and start eating smaller meals several times a day



It's that old catch 22 sometimes.  The more you workout, the more "fuel" you need to get the most of your workout.  The problem is that sometimes the "fuel" we consume isn't the best thing for the "engine", especially if one is trying to loose a few lbs.  I'm totally falling into this description this summer.  Riding my road bike 3 to 4 times a week (somewhere between 80 and 100 miles per week on average), running 3 to 4 times a week (12 to 18 miles on average) and then doing 3 sessions of resistance training - often having days where I'll do "doubles" and even an occasional "triple" session and I find that I'm needing to use sometype of actual carb containing sports drink and/or gel especially on the longer duration rides/runs.  Those extra carbs, while keeping my glycogen (sugar) levels adequate in my muscles for workout performance, just seem to want to affect my overall metabolism rate in a negative way (one of the joys of getting older I presume  ) Since I know from past experiences, if I got say strict "Atkins- esque" low carb diet, and actually eat more calories and workout a bit less, that the pounds come off of me quickly, BUT at this moment in time, I think that I'm more addicted to the endorphin rush that exercise gives me (and still having my clothes fit well) than I am about getting the number on the scale lower.  Afterall, muscle weighs more than fat, and the belt hasn't been let out any(if anything the belt almost needing to be tightend up a notch) and the legs and lungs are in real good shape right now with a few months to go before it's back on snow!


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 4, 2011)

Being slow on the hiking trail and seeing photos of my slowly rounding face convinced me that I was slowly gaining weight. However, getting back into surfing and seeing how my board sat too low in the water (not to mention that my balance was thrown off) convinced me to finally get serious about off-season conditioning.

To drop weight, I started portion control and returned to a traditional Asian diet of grilled fish, vegetables and rice (brown rice if available). I try to stay off red meat except for the occasional weekend burger. I also started hitting the gym at least thrice during the work week and have been working mostly on endurance and arm, back, shoulder and core strength. I incorporate a leg set but I won't switch to my full intensive skiers' leg workout until later in the summer. Weekends are for surfing (arm and core strength) and biking (endurance). 

Since I seriously got on this kick in late June, I've dropped about 5 pounds and strengthened my arms. I played soccer growing up so I suffer from the soccer players' syndrome of strong legs with weak arms. I hope to drop 5 pounds more before the end of the summer. Hopefully, all of this work pays off in more endurance and quickness during the ski season.

It's always about the skiing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2011)

snowmonster, if you are looking to really increase your arm strength, I recommend the following arm workout one day a week for four weeks.  Only train the arms one day per week, otherwise you will over train..

Your sets for all exercises should be as follows and include 45-60 second rests between:

1st set 15 reps, low weight
2nd set, 10 reps, medium weight
3rd set, 8 reps - as much weight as you can bare to fail
4th set is drop set, start with third set weight, then second, then 1st.  try and bang out 25 reps total, but keep going to failure

Exercises and order

Preacher Curl, Close Grip Bench, Hammer Curls, Tricep Pull over

Follow that with

2 x 20 two hand bicep cable curls with 30 second rest between sets
2 x 20 tricep cable pull down with 30 second rest between sets

It's suggested to only do this training for one month, then go back to a normal routine for another month before attempting again.


----------



## hammer (Aug 4, 2011)

Just wondering how many hours people spend on exercise each week...seems like there are some real devoted folks here and I'm surprised that they don't run into time management issues with all of the exercise they are supposedly doing.

I could definitely spend more time in the mornings but I don't see getting in any more than 30-45 minutes each day.  I do also go to three 2-hour workouts a week but for improvement I know that's not enough.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> Just wondering how many hours people spend on exercise each week...seems like there are some real devoted folks here and I'm surprised that they don't run into time management issues with all of the exercise they are supposedly doing.
> 
> I could definitely spend more time in the mornings but I don't see getting in any more than 30-45 minutes each day.  I do also go to three 2-hour workouts a week but for improvement I know that's not enough.



when i was in shape and working out regularly i'd put in about 1.25 hours 5 days a week.  typical day would be a 30 minute workout with weights in the afternoon and 45 minute jog on the treadmill later that night (9/10 pm).

we had a gym at work so i just fit that into my daily routine and i'd hit the treadmill at home watching tv or a movie after the kids went to sleep.  

i found once in the routine it became an obsession to keep it up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2011)

60-90 minutes a day, 5-6 days per week.

I don't have kids, which helps.  My day also starts at a home office, which also helps.  

I try and make it to the gym by 6:30 every weekday morning.  Depending on what I'm doing, I'll be there til 7:30 or 8:00.  

I occasionally go back at night and bang out 30 minutes on the stairmaster while watching the Red Sox game.  

Diet is definitely my issue, not the amount I train.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm getting fatter than ever the last two weeks. Drinking and eating galore. Puke.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2011)

hammer said:


> Just wondering how many hours people spend on exercise each week...seems like there are some real devoted folks here and I'm surprised that they don't run into time management issues with all of the exercise they are supposedly doing.
> 
> I could definitely spend more time in the mornings but I don't see getting in any more than 30-45 minutes each day.  I do also go to three 2-hour workouts a week but for improvement I know that's not enough.



My wife (who does 5 to 6 triathlons from sprint to olympic distance each summer) and I have a set workout schedule that we plan in advance that gets each of us the opportunity for 1 to 2 hour workout sessions (sometimes longer) 6 days a week, and at the same time still lets us attend to our usual "parental" responsibilities needed for a 5 1/2yr old and a 7 1/2 year old.  Most of it involves workout sessions either before the kids wake up or after the kids goto bed midweek, and then on the weekend, one of us gets a Saturday morning long session and the other gets a Sunday AM long session.  We also trade off 1 midweek night a week where one of us goes on a long bike ride (either solo or on one of our local bike clubs week night rides, and the other stays home and does all the evening child care.  

Its a schedule that while a bit complicated from a far, works for us, since we both realize for many reasons, that we're both better off around the house after/with good workouts than without!


----------



## Edd (Aug 4, 2011)

I've recently cranked the workouts up a notch.  The scale informed me that I'm 10-15 lbs overweight.  Injuries have played a part this year but staying lean would be alot easier if I could just cut out the beer.  It owns me, man.  My only hope is more wine.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2011)

Edd said:


> The scale informed me that I'm 10-15 lbs overweight.



My scale just laughs at me whenever I even go near it...


----------



## Madroch (Aug 4, 2011)

Returned to the gym last week after 7 weeks off (new puppy killed my morning workout routine--was walking the dog instead and had no time at work).  Wow-- its like starting over.  Anyway-- plan is 5 cardio sessions a week- with three push up/ab/core sessions added M/W/F until late August, just to try and get some strength and stamina back.  Late August (after a family vacation) will do p90x (and some side cardio)- which should take me to Thanksgivingish-- -- at which time I will most likely swap out some P90x arm/upper body stuff for more leg and core-  unless the dog continues not to cooperate and insist upon attention....


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 4, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> snowmonster, if you are looking to really increase your arm strength, I recommend the following arm workout one day a week for four weeks.  Only train the arms one day per week, otherwise you will over train..


Thanks for the workout routine, DHS. Looks tough but I'll give it a try.


hammer said:


> Just wondering how many hours people spend on exercise each week...seems like there are some real devoted folks here and I'm surprised that they don't run into time management issues with all of the exercise they are supposedly doing.


I avarage about 1.5 to 2 hours when I go to the gym. It can get busy after work and sometimes, I have to stand around and wait for people to get done with equipment. Summer's are easier on my schedule since I can hit the gym at 530 and be home before 8 for dinner. During the schoolyear, I get out after 630 so it becomes harder to hit the gym. I guess I'll have to be more disciplined about it starting next month.


----------



## speden (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been totally slacking on the exercise this summer.  I've only been doing 20 minutes on the exercise bike in the mornings and no weight work.  I can really feel the effect of laying off and can see my muscles shrinking.  As a member of the over 40 crowd I'm suffering the effects of sarcopenia, where you start to lose muscle mass due to age.  I really need to lift weights just to maintain muscle mass, so I hope to get back to it in the next month or so.  I was reading an article over on Science Daily that they may be on the trail of a medication to maintain muscle strength during aging (http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/08/110802125549.htm)

But that's still years away, so I got to start hitting the weights...


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2011)

I was doing P90X back in June but since July I have basically been down to running 25 - 30 miles per week. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> I was doing P90X back in June but since July I have basically been down to running 25 - 30 miles per week.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk



That's a serious, kick butt program for sure!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm getting fatter than ever the last two weeks. Drinking and eating galore. Puke.





Nick said:


> I was doing P90X back in June but since July I have basically been down to running 25 - 30 miles per week.



fat slob slacker


----------



## hammer (Aug 5, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My wife (who does 5 to 6 triathlons from sprint to olympic distance each summer) and I have a set workout schedule that we plan in advance that gets each of us the opportunity for 1 to 2 hour workout sessions (sometimes longer) 6 days a week, and at the same time still lets us attend to our usual "parental" responsibilities needed for a 5 1/2yr old and a 7 1/2 year old.  Most of it involves workout sessions either before the kids wake up or after the kids goto bed midweek, and then on the weekend, one of us gets a Saturday morning long session and the other gets a Sunday AM long session.  We also trade off 1 midweek night a week where one of us goes on a long bike ride (either solo or on one of our local bike clubs week night rides, and the other stays home and does all the evening child care.
> 
> Its a schedule that while a bit complicated from a far, works for us, since we both realize for many reasons, that we're both better off around the house after/with good workouts than without!


I commend you and your spouse's dedication...if I followed that kind of schedule on weekdays I'd have to get a 1-2 hour workout starting no later than 5:30 AM or starting no sooner than 8:00 PM.  With one kid off to college I will have more time (and fewer excuses:wink, but the parental taxi service starts up in full swing in the fall when the younger one starts up JV soccer.


----------



## Anklebiter (Aug 5, 2011)

*Offseason training*

So far, it's been going pretty well. Mostly, running and mountain biking with my son. I will be phasing in weight training soon. Working out with my son (11 yrs) has been a lot of fun. He's really gotten himself into great shape. 

It's going to get a lot tougher to make time to exercise. Now, that youth football and cheerleading has started. I guess I'm going to be getting earlier or working out later (in the dark). My overall goal for this winter is the same as last, below 200 lbs by the beginning. 185 lbs by the end of ski season. I may try P90X at some point.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2011)

OK, so I just ordered P90X. Lets see if I can make the time to do this.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My scale just laughs at me whenever I even go near it...




Mine begs for mercy.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 22, 2011)

Fell off the conditioning wagon last week. Getting on it again this week with renewed intensity. When September comes, my quads and hammies will be in for some serious punishment.


----------



## hammer (Aug 22, 2011)

Sparky said:


> Mine begs for mercy.


Mine asks me why I even bother checking...:roll:


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> OK, so I just ordered P90X. Lets see if I can make the time to do this.



Make sure to get some push up bars and a pull up bar. Your going to be doing a LOT of push ups and pull ups.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 22, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Make sure to get some push up bars and a pull up bar. Your going to be doing a LOT of push ups and pull ups.



Got a rafter mount pull-up bar for the basement. I'll see how the push ups go. Might get some of those later.


----------



## Nick (Aug 22, 2011)

I did the same thing at home - built a pull up bar in the basement out of iron pipe and fittings. Works like a charm!


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a rafter mount pull-up bar for the basement. I'll see how the push ups go. Might get some of those later.



in the short term you can use dumbells as make shift push up bars. You will see after day one (aka - a couple hundred of push up later) that doing push up with your hands on the ground gets old very fast. I also build my own pull up bar out of threaded gas pipe and fittings from HomeCheapo


----------



## Madroch (Aug 23, 2011)

Changed my plan.... instead of starting p90x again, started insanity instead because I just don't have an hour and a half every morning at this time (Insanity is generally under an hour, sometimes closer to 40 minutes).  Insanity has lots of plyo and useful core exercises that are not the more traditional crunch related stuff like Ab ripper x.  I thought the plyo in p90 was quite useful for skiing, and hoping the insanity version will provide similar results.  That will finish mid-late october- will than do p90x through january (assuming I will have the required hour plus in the a.m. by that time).  Hoping the month or so of p90 before I begin skiing in late Novermber will provide whatever additional leg strength training that insanity lacked.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 23, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Changed my plan.... instead of starting p90x again, started insanity instead.  That program has lots of plyo and useful core exercises that are not the more traditional crunch related tuff like Ab ribber x.  I thought the plyo in p90 was quite useful for skiing, hoping the insanity version will provide similar results.  That will finish mid-late october- will than do p90x through january.  Hoping the month or so of p90 before I begin skiing in late Novermber will provide whatever additional leg strength training that insanity lacked.



P90X2 comes out in September ...


----------



## Madroch (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> P90X2 comes out in September ...



Pretty sure my DVID fitness budget was exceeded with Insanity- I might see if anyone I know has P90x 2 and quit by then so I could borrow it... that is how I initially acquired P90x. 

Speaking of budget-- Eyeing a pair of Blizzard magnum 8.7 at the moment... which will leave me sleeping on the couch for a week if I buy them....


----------



## Nick (Aug 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> P90X2 comes out in September ...



Interesting will probably try it out id like some fresh workouts to do 

Sent with


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been road biking like a fiend this summer.  Weather dependent, I've been averaging 80 miles a week (usually 3 rides, sometimes 4th that gets the mileage for that week in the 120 range if all the rides happen).  Running 10 to 15 miles a week (3 runs usually) and doing 3 sessions a week with the TRX suspension trainer (full body resistance training).  Feeling pretty good right now for ski season!  Really been noticing the performance improvements on the bike and running trails the last few weeks.  And most importantly, I'm finding the training to be really fun and hence WANT to get the workouts in!


----------



## Madroch (Aug 23, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I've been road biking like a fiend this summer.  Weather dependent, I've been averaging 80 miles a week (usually 3 rides, sometimes 4th that gets the mileage for that week in the 120 range if all the rides happen).  Running 10 to 15 miles a week (3 runs usually) and doing 3 sessions a week with the TRX suspension trainer (full body resistance training).  Feeling pretty good right now for ski season!  Really been noticing the performance improvements on the bike and running trails the last few weeks.  And most importantly, I'm finding the training to be really fun and hence WANT to get the workouts in!



That is some serious road and bike work... never heard of the TRX, gonna have to google it now and check it out...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2011)

Madroch said:


> That is some serious road and bike work... never heard of the TRX, gonna have to google it now and check it out...



I got hooked on the TRX by a combo of one of my hygienist's raving about it (and getting some great results from it) and also from the folks at Tough Mudder endorsing it.  I did a bit of homework on it, and bought the home set up.  Good basic training video that comes with it, plus really good Facebook and Twitter postings of new workout maneuvers weekly!  It looks simple,  but really gets results, and I tend to use it to "abuse" my core muscles.  A quick 15 minutes of core specific maneuvers has my core muscles letting me know that that've just got a legit workout!

www.trxtraining.com


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 23, 2011)

So..... is P90X worth it?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 23, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> So..... is P90X worth it?



The workouts are legit, heck even their yoga workout will kick many folks butt the first time they do it.  Combine their diet plan that comes with it, and stick it for the 90 days, and you will get results.  Personally while currently my training interests have been more focused around outdoor workouts rather than daily 60-90 minute indoor DVD sessions, I still on a rainy day pop one of my P90X DVD's in and find the workouts outs, challenging, enjoyable, and also the right balance of really good motivation without feeling like i'm being screamed at by the host.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 23, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> So..... is P90X worth it?



I thought so, but like anything, they can get repetitive.  I have been through several partial and full rounds... it is much tougher now to motivate for a full round- 90 days is a long time to comitt to an hour and a half a day 6 days a week.  But several of the workouts are great stand alones and I pop them in even when not in a round.. the leg workout is great, as is the Plyo- both of which are great for skiing.  The Core Synergistics workout is simply a great well rounded workout.  The ab workout is only 17 minutes and I do it a lot at the gym (don't need the video once you know the moves).  If you are interested in fitness only (and not necessarily weightloss)- they are great-- however to lose appreciable weight, as with anything, nutrition is the key.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 23, 2011)

Since I never ski enough full days regularly to get in true ski shape- I found that p90x kept me able to ski all day-- while a couple months after I stopped- my legs would tire.  Example- I finished P90x in December-- I still had good legs on the monster 18 inch storm on 1/12- skied all day (first chair to 3:30ish anyway) in strenuous conditions without wilting-- fast foward to March-- several months removed from p90-- legs would tire much quicker, and while I still had my wind (from gym cardio) the lack of legs was forcing me to end my ski days earlier than I had earlier in the season... a reverse situation of what you would expect.

Lesson for this year-- keep going through the season-- if only on the leg workouts...


----------



## Glenn (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been loggin' and rebuilding rock walls on the weekend. Hopefully, that'll help.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 23, 2011)

So, my wife was a ballet dancer growing up and still does it a bit as an adult.  I made a dear mistake of cracking on a ballet conditioning DVD that came in the mail this week.  

So, she made me do the video tonight.   Brutally difficult on legs and core.  Especially my feet....which if there is one thing that will kill a ski day for me, it's painful, cramping feet.  I might have to do the video a few more times before ski season. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 24, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> So, my wife was a ballet dancer growing up and still does it a bit as an adult.  I made a dear mistake of cracking on a ballet conditioning DVD that came in the mail this week.
> 
> So, she made me do the video tonight.   Brutally difficult on legs and core.  Especially my feet....which if there is one thing that will kill a ski day for me, it's painful, cramping feet.  I might have to do the video a few more times before ski season. :lol:



If it's anything like some of the Yoga DVD workouts i've done (attempted to do), I totally believe the pain inflicting possibility of that ballet workout DVD!!  All I know is after the 1st couple of times I tried the Yoga DVD's,  all I was thinking was "this is supposed to be relaxing and mentally soothing???  BS!!  It's kicking my A$$ and has my heart rate past the aerobic zone and into per anaerobic pain!!"  :lol:


----------



## rustymud (Aug 24, 2011)

One of my favorite ways to stay in shape over the summer and early fall is to join a club rugby team in the area. Talk about a fun way to stay in shape and meet some new people. 
It will work your whole body, especially the legs.

Rustymud


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

rustymud said:


> One of my favorite ways to stay in shape over the summer and early fall is to join a club rugby team in the area. Talk about a fun way to stay in shape and meet some new people.
> It will work your whole body, especially the legs.
> 
> Rustymud



does cauliflower ear mess with your helmet fit?  :lol:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Got on a scale the other day and it tipped to my highest weight ever.  I promptly got on my bike and went for a 5 mile ride. I am terribly out of shape and I don't like it.  Off season conditioning officially started Tuesday for me.  

First goal, get my cardio back to being used to actually working.  then I need to lose 10-15 lbs by crhsitmas, more if I can do it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

that should be pretty easy for you to do Jimmy depending on your weight.  I've been stuck trying to lose that last 10 pounds as I've been undisciplined with my diet.  The first 25 only took me about 6 months.  3500 calorie deficit per week = 1# lost.  That's only 500 calories a day.  Pretty easy to burn 500 calories with 30 minutes of high intensity cardio.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I get lazy after ski season, because that's when my son's baseball starts up.  This year baseball went from March to Mid July and we've been super busy since.  I've got to get into a routine and just stick to it, even if it means I have to work out before work (5AMish).

I'm 5'-7" and I am weighing in about 187, which is way too much.  I need to shed some punds and tone some muscles.  A "fit" 170 is a good weight for me. It is also a reasonably attainable weight. I'd like to drop down to 160, but that's 25 lbs and that's not a reasonable number at one time.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I get lazy after ski season, because that's when my son's baseball starts up.  This year baseball went from March to Mid July and we've been super busy since.  I've got to get into a routine and just stick to it, even if it means I have to work out before work (5AMish).
> 
> I'm 5'-7" and I am weighing in about 187, which is way too much.  I need to shed some punds and tone some muscles.  A "fit" 170 is a good weight for me. It is also a reasonably attainable weight. I'd like to drop down to 160, but that's 25 lbs and that's not a reasonable number at one time.



The motivation factor can be so tough at times (I know that I've fallen victim to the lack of motivation many times over the years).  For me atleast, I've learned that the simple motivating factor of the old standard "I want to loose X pounds by a certain date" can be too easy to find an excuse not to workout, or not to grab that extra portion of food  

What I have found that works great for ME for maintaining motivation over time, is that I need to find some type of race/athletic challenge that is mutliple months out, and pay my entry fee.  Just knowing that I've paid the entry fee, for me atleast, is plenty of motivation to keep me on my plan.  For me atleast in the spring, I usually find an event in the fall and sign up for it, and in the fall I sign up for a spring event.  Right now, for example, I've already signed up for the Tough Mudder event at Mount Snow next May, and I know that I have to be in very good shape for that after how the course beat me up last May, and i'm also contemplating riding in the Mount Washington Hill Climb bike race next summer, and I know that if I really want to do that I need to get my currently 220lb mass down to 190 or less to make that 7.6 mile easier!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2011)

Also to consider is that weight isn't necessarily the most important thing to look at.  IMO, body fat % is.  The guy at my gym who's probably in the best shape is 5'10" and 205.  He's probably only about 5% body fat though.  I don't aspire to be that jacked, but I'd rather be 180 with a low body fat percentage than 165 and not have a lot of muscle mass. Diet is the hardest thing for me in getting my BF% down.  I wish I had the discipline to be good 6 days a week and have 1 cheat day.  Right now it's more like 4 good days and 3 cheat days. :lol:  

Too bad there's no real easy home method of measuring body fat%.

BMI, I think is the biggest load of crap health/fitness measurement discussed today.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 25, 2011)

BMI is crap.  

for some one of my height (5'-7") I shuld weigh 155.  I haven't weighed 155 since I was a senior in high school and had no muscle mass.  I would look like a cancer patient if I was that skinny.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 26, 2011)

Things are getting a little confusing. I use to rely on rollerblading exclusively for ski conditioning and it seemed to work well. However, due to knee problems, I started splitting that up with biking, and I must admit that seemed to be helpful. Now I have   just purchased a Skiers Edge on Crags list. Adding that to a machine that I have which is very good for the core and finally a strength bench, I should be in great shape. That is if I used them all. Keeping track of what I did and when I did and how long I did it is becoming more then I care to remember. However I must say that the mire fact that there is a verity of exercises seems and that I do manage to do any of them seems to be beneficial to my less then perfect knees. Actually I do much better with the exercise thing than the proper diet thing. If I ever get the two of them going together I could really “get in shape” Till then I’ll rely on the “do something is better then nothing” approach.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 26, 2011)

Just found this.  

It's called Leg Blaster  It looks like its going to hurt at first...



1x Leg Blaster = 20x air squats + 
                           20x in-place lunges (10x each leg) + 
                           20x jumping lunges (10x each leg) +
                           10x squat jumps

"Mini Leg Blaster" = 10x air squats + 
                                10x in-place lunges (5x each leg) + 
                                10x jumping lunges (5x each leg) +
                                  5x squat jumps


----------



## Madroch (Aug 26, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Just found this.
> 
> It's called Leg Blaster  It looks like its going to hurt at first...
> 
> ...




Love/hate the jumping lunges-- also known in p90x as "Mary Katherines" when you do a version holding your arms straight up over your head... adding the arms is just torture.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 26, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Love/hate the jumping lunges-- also known in p90x as "Mary Katherines" when you do a version holding your arms straight up over your head... adding the arms is just torture.



Those do get old quick. I need to start adding plyo to my work outs once or twice a week with ski season approaching.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 1, 2011)

Did plyo Sunday as a change of pace from insanity on the off day...the Mary Katherines were as tough as ever- particularly when you have to double time it....ouch.


----------



## ski stef (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been doing a quicker routine to keep me in shape especially since i have been on the go for the summer so lately I try to get a short run in if possible and then do a push up/ab routine so it goes 1 pushups, 2 sit-ups or crunches, 2 pushups, 4 sit-ups etc until you get to ten pushups, 20 situps.  It doesn't work your legs per se for skiing but if you do in and out sit ups that definitely gets your quads burning and almost guaranteed a sweat if you push yourself hard enough. Good workout you can take anywhere and do anywhere.


----------



## Morwax (Sep 2, 2011)

*Conditioning*

I switched from Hefferveisen to Bud Light.. still in a frosty glass though:beer:


----------



## Madroch (Sep 3, 2011)

As core is king, ski steff is set.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't lift my arms.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Can't lift my arms.



How many days in?


----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Can't lift my arms.



Im in the basement now about to kcik off chest and back. Instead I'm browsing alpinezone. :lol: :smash:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 6, 2011)

I took my fat ass on a 2 mile run with my wife yesterday.  She left me in the dust fairly quickly.  I figured this was going to be the case, since I have ran since March.  It just provided me that much more motivation.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 6, 2011)

Dropped the sharp end of a 50lbs steel pipe on my toe while wearing flip flops Saturday.  Screamed like Howard Dean!  I'm pretty happy that I didn't cut my toe off.  But I can barely walk so my pre-season conditioning just took a major set back.  Hoping It's not a season long problem.  There is no way in hell I could jam it into a ski boot right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> How many days in?



1st day


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 6, 2011)

Fell off that horse last week because of work then feasted over the weekend to toast the summer away. I'm hopping back on that horse after work. I'll give the surf-specific exercises another week then I'll start working on ski-specific routines.


----------



## Nick (Sep 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Dropped the sharp end of a 50lbs steel pipe on my toe while wearing flip flops Saturday.  Screamed like Howard Dean!  I'm pretty happy that I didn't cut my toe off.  But I can barely walk so my pre-season conditioning just took a major set back.  Hoping It's not a season long problem.  There is no way in hell I could jam it into a ski boot right now.



Ouch.... hope you get better in time for the snow


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> 1st day



You will probably feel worse tomorrow. And if your arms are spent after chest and back, wait until day 3.


----------



## Edd (Sep 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Dropped the sharp end of a 50lbs steel pipe on my toe while wearing flip flops Saturday.  Screamed like Howard Dean!  I'm pretty happy that I didn't cut my toe off.  But I can barely walk so my pre-season conditioning just took a major set back.  Hoping It's not a season long problem.  There is no way in hell I could jam it into a ski boot right now.



That blows.  Do you have access to a bike?  That could be ok with a toe injury.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> You will probably feel worse tomorrow. And if your arms are spent after chest and back, wait until day 3.



Yeah, plyo was cool tonight. I kept up pretty good and worked up a good sweat, but not wiped out like I was last night. I guess I'll look forward to that again tomorrow.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 7, 2011)

Just finished abusing my body  being on vacation the last couple of weeks eating steaks and burgers and drinking gallons of beer.  Its time to do something with my fat azz.  Started reducing intake yesterday and will be seriously upping cardio and strength training. Hopefully I can drop at least 20 pounds before year end so I don't roll down the mountain.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2011)

I need to start doing something.  I think if I tried to ski right now I wouldn't make it to the bottom of the first run...

My MTB riding has dropped off sharply due to weather and other stuff going on, and that's pretty much the only exercise I do...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I need to start doing something.  I think if I tried to ski right now I wouldn't make it to the bottom of the first run...
> 
> My MTB riding has dropped off sharply due to weather and other stuff going on, and that's pretty much the only exercise I do...



I'm pretty much sore top to bottom after three days of p90x.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2011)

I think P90X would kill me right now.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2011)

I have not done PX90, but have known of people that were massively over weight and out of shape who used it and gotten in impeccable shape.  Sometimes it just takes several cycles.  I've considered trying it just to mix things up, but I rather enjoy lifting at the gym, so I'm in no hurry to drop the cash on it.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I think P90X would kill me right now.


This...and I've been getting to workouts a few times a week.  Too much sucking wind after last night's workout...:???:

The DW had me doing some 10-minute Pilates/core workouts for a while but I dropped off on those as well.  Need to pick back up on them, found that they helped my balance.


----------



## Edd (Sep 8, 2011)

Going to check out sort of a ski conditioning class at a nearby rehab center tomorrow.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 8, 2011)

Took the long weekend off-- resumed Insanity Tuesday--- not ideal.  Last free pass weekend-- or not.

Wa-loaf-  I kind of miss being so sore I can't even breathe (first week of p90)


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 8, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Wa-loaf-  I kind of miss being so sore I can't even breathe (first week of p90)



I don't ever remember being so sore from P90x that breathing hurt. But I do remember my chest & shoulders being so sore / tight that it was very difficult putting on a coat or dress shirt for the first month.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> I don't ever remember being so sore from P90x that breathing hurt. But I do remember my chest & shoulders being so sore / tight that it was very difficult putting on a coat or dress shirt for the first month.



Yeah, the plyo hurt as much as the chest/back from the first day. Arms and shoulders don't seem to be bothering me much right now (or I didn't use enough weight). Sometimes 48hrs after is worse than right after. Yoga X tonight. Not sure what to expect from this one.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 8, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, the plyo hurt as much as the chest/back from the first day. Arms and shoulders don't seem to be bothering me much right now (or I didn't use enough weight). Sometimes 48hrs after is worse than right after. Yoga X tonight. Not sure what to expect from this one.



yoga X is pretty tough, probably my least favorite routine in the set along with ab ripper x. I usually over did the arm routine and used a little to much weight and I also did the bonus round in that routine. Arms and Plyo were my favorites. I hated Kenpo X, very boring for me and barley a workout. But I also come from a martial arts background. The only way i found to make Kenpo X in a workout was to follow along actually hitting / kicking my heavy bag while wearing some heavy bag gloves.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 8, 2011)

BTW while yoga X migh suck, don't skimp on it. It really helps limber you up to get through the rest of the workouts


----------



## Madroch (Sep 8, 2011)

You are too literal mr evil- I could breathe without hurting but that was about it.  A$$ really hurt after Plyo- I have a flight of stairs at work I probably go up and down 15 times a day and it was agony in the early p90x days.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 8, 2011)

Waloaf

I have a really cool Excel spreadsheet for tracking all of your P90x workouts. If you want a copy PM me your email addy


----------



## Sky (Sep 8, 2011)

WaLoaf....glad to hear you are up-ing your game with P90X.

Brian has us doing similar stuff....he follows some web site to mix the workouts every six weeks.

We just started a new routine, except it's the end of the FY and things are crazy, plus the weather plus some travel lately.

One thing Brian added to the mix was three thirty second blasts.  Ten seconds rest between each.

Pushups, sit-ups, and a side hop with a reach over with both hands (med ball) to the outside of the foot.

We quickly dropped the time.  :>  

Box Squats, one legged squats....heavy legs (obviously) but some core and some running as well.

It's a good mix...better if I actually "do" it.  Tomorrow!  Cardio day....ease into the weekend and hit it hard next week.

Good Luck!  See you soon.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> BTW while yoga X migh suck, don't skimp on it. It really helps limber you up to get through the rest of the workouts



Yikes didn't realize that was 1.5 hrs. I was ready to call it after an hour and then they switched to the balance and stretching stuff. I was having a hard time following along. I need to see what they are doing, but some of these poses I can't look at the tv. They should have photos in the book. It'll be better next week now that I know what's coming.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2011)

Sky said:


> WaLoaf....glad to hear you are up-ing your game with P90X.



I'm 10lbs heavier than last season. I don't want to have to get a new GS suit ... lol


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2011)

Yoga X is total bullshit. I know it's good for me I just can't stomach the time. And it's so boring. 

I'm pretty much down to this every week: 

Mon  - Chest & Back 
Tue - Plyo
Wed - Shoulders / Arms
Thurs - Run 5miles
Fri - Run 5 miles
Sat - Legs & Back 
Sun - off


----------



## Madroch (Sep 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yoga X is total bullshit. I know it's good for me I just can't stomach the time. And it's so boring.
> 
> I'm pretty much down to this every week:
> 
> ...



I pretty much swapped out gym cardio for Yoga and kenpo-- Yoga was too boring and kenpo never got me a good workout. I know, yoga is great for skiing-- but at an hour and a half--- blah blah blah


----------



## Madroch (Sep 9, 2011)

May need to try Skys routine now and again.. nice change up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2011)

One legged wall sits are evil.


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> One legged wall sits are evil.



Just finished shoulders and arms 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2011)

I _thought_ about going for a walk around the building during lunch, but then I didn't.  It's a step in the right direction, right? :lol:


----------



## prophet0426 (Sep 9, 2011)

B-Ball twice a week riding at least twice a week, now I need to start working on my core...


----------



## Nick (Sep 9, 2011)

See now I'm sabatoging myself. I did good all day eating, working out. Now it's on to italian place for dinner and at least a bottle of wine or more. 

Screw it, I'll start my diet on Monday :lol:


----------



## Sky (Sep 10, 2011)

Madroch said:


> May need to try Skys routine now and again.. nice change up.



I'm out of the office all next week.....but when I get back, I can post the routine my pal puts me through.

The nice thing about this "change-up"...it's quick.  5 minutes or so.  So you can tuck it in after a lift....something Brian calls a "strong finish".  Other "strong finishes" he's included are...rowing as hard as you can till you feel yourself fading.....usually (after the regular wo...around 40 seconds)., or leg presses...I forget how we determine the correct weight, but as many as possible (AMAP) usually in the high 30's but shy of 50.

Brian, always thinking....has given me some ideas I can use while I'm in the field next week.

Jump lunges (lunge position, but jump from one pose to the alternate leg pose).

When that gets too easy :>  hold a medicine ball over your head and do the same routine.  Once that's mastered.....OMG....add a one-leg "knee-up" after the landing.  Great for balance, core, e-centric, etc.

There are pros and cons working out with a former rugby player (now college rugby coach).  :>


----------



## Sky (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmm.....I think it's time to find a new avatar.  Not sure "exactly" how old this pic is....but there's a lot more gray involved.  A lot more.  :>


----------



## Madroch (Sep 12, 2011)

Wa-loaf-- how ya doing week 2?  I felt a lot better week 2-- was more "perma stiff" than outright sore.."


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 12, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Wa-loaf-- how ya doing week 2?  I felt a lot better week 2-- was more "perma stiff" than outright sore.."



I feel pretty good right now. I went running instead of doing the kickboxing stuff this weekend. I workout at night so haven't really started week 2 yet. I'll let you know tomorrow ...


----------



## bigbog (Sep 12, 2011)

Dynamite stuff by Randy....the fact that anyone can concentrate on their breathing and isolating/focusing the work on specific muscles without messing up with all that crap blasting out of the soundsystem is truly amazing!  Some uptempo music is great but all that stuff in the clip...
I am psyched for the noon walk...!


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 12, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I _thought_ about going for a walk around the building during lunch, but then I didn't.  It's a step in the right direction, right? :lol:



Ah that's nothing. I thought about going tothe gym this weekend but then decided it was too far:beer:


----------



## mikestaple (Sep 12, 2011)

Started Insanity this morning.  Hmmmm.    That fit test was a delight.  Can't wait to punish myself with the full program.

I know its a 60 day program, but my middle aged heart and once torn calf tendon are thinking I'll push this out to 120 days.  That should get me right to Christmas and prime ski season.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 12, 2011)

Enjoy mike- I'm in week 3 (actually 4 - but repeated week 2).  It seems to have a good bit of leg work and has more core than you realize at first.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I _thought_ about going for a walk around the building during lunch, but then I didn't.  It's a step in the right direction, right? :lol:



Yesterday I went for that walk. I'm on the fast track now!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

I've altered some of my regular road biking routes to take advantage of the numerous hills we have in NE CT as of late.  Can't beat the good 'ol leg and lung burn of a prolonged climb on the road bike!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Yesterday I went for that walk. I'm on the fast track now!



LOL, You never seem to tire on the hill anyway, so it must work for you!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2011)

Madroch said:


> LOL, You never seem to tire on the hill anyway, so it must work for you!!



Ha!  You need to ski with me more often...  Or watch me try to get up out of a chair the next day... :lol:


----------



## Edd (Sep 13, 2011)

I've gone to this center for athletes twice now.  It's really a form of advanced rehab but they definitely provide serious workouts; it's 1.5 hours from now on.  I think I did 150 squats today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2011)

Just ate a whoopee pie.


----------



## Edd (Sep 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just ate a whoopee pie.



You should stretch after that.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Just ate a whoopee pie.



I guess that's much better than sitting on a whoopie cushion!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> I guess that's much better than sitting on a whoopie cushion!



It's someone's birthday at work so the cube next to mine has cheesecake, brownies, whoopee pies, and eclairs. Really tough to resist the temptation all day.


----------



## Sky (Sep 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> It's someone's birthday at work so the cube next to mine has cheesecake, brownies, whoopee pies, and eclairs. Really tough to resist the temptation all day.



If you resisted that temptation al day...congrats, you're a better man than me.....edit...just saw your pos on the previous page.

I like Jim Gaffigan's discussion of birhdays in he office.....

It's Bill's Birthday!

...I hate tha guy.

Here's cake in the conference room.

...well, I should say hello.

ALtthough....I must add tha I was starving on the way home and opted to ea my apple vs stopping @ Starbucks (on the way) for a coffee and a chocolate chip cookie.

I was happy I was "strong" for one day in a row.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 14, 2011)

Pulled a calf muscle today.... tried to finish the workout but I must be a wuss.  Will see how tomorrow goes , it is a light day Insanity wise, but I am worried that I might need some recovery time.  beat


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Pulled a calf muscle today.... tried to finish the workout but I must be a wuss. Will see how tomorrow goes , it is a light day Insanity wise, but I am worried that I might need some recovery time. beat


Did that last November...shuffled around like a zombie for a day. Took about two weeks before I was back into workouts again. Felt like a wuss but I didn't want to risk reinjury.


----------



## Sky (Sep 14, 2011)

hammer said:


> Did that last November...shuffled around like a zombie for a day. Took about two weeks before I was back into workouts again. Felt like a wuss but I didn't want to risk reinjury.



Check your health care options.  See if PT is covered.  It could get you back faster and safer.

Alternate approach...massage therapy.  Also may help resolve the issue faster.

Good call to back off after the injury though.  Plenty of time left before you need to ski.


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2011)

Sky said:


> Check your health care options.  See if PT is covered.  It could get you back faster and safer.
> 
> Alternate approach...massage therapy.  Also may help resolve the issue faster.
> 
> Good call to back off after the injury though.  Plenty of time left before you need to ski.


PT is covered but there's the little issue of the deductible...

If I had needed it I would have gone anyway.  Two weeks of rest did the trick however.  I was concerned because it was at least a moderate pull/tear.


----------



## Sky (Sep 14, 2011)

hammer said:


> PT is covered but there's the little issue of the deductible...
> 
> If I had needed it I would have gone anyway.  Two weeks of rest did the trick however.  I was concerned because it was at least a moderate pull/tear.



Gah!  All the more reason to seek professional assistance.

Hope it works out.


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2011)

Sky said:


> Gah! All the more reason to seek professional assistance.
> 
> Hope it works out.


It was last November, 10 months ago...all has been fine for a while. ;-)


----------



## Madroch (Sep 15, 2011)

Took the day off even though it was a light low impact day... calf feels much better- but still feels like a charlie horse with stiffness.  Keeping up the antiinflamatories... tomorrow is supposed to be a full workout.. we shall see.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 15, 2011)

Day 1 of running for me.  2 miles in 19 min 5 sec.... Considering the fact that I walked up the steepest hill on the run, not horrible.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm off to a decent start for me... been working hard on core and legs with some cardio thrown in. Added in some portion control and cut beer consumption way down. I've dropped 10 pounds since Labor Day which gets me back to my fat end of season weight. I'd like to drop another 15-20 before the season starts.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 20, 2011)

Plyo is still kicking my ass. Starting to knock out push-ups like I used to. Too fat to really get anywhere with pull-ups until I shed some pounds.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2011)

I've lost 40 pounds since May 1.  I'm actually curious as to how this will affect my skiing as I've never lost this much before a start of a season.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've lost 40 pounds since May 1.  I'm actually curious as to how this will affect my skiing as I've never lost this much before a start of a season.



Congrats.  That is some serious weight loss.

I started last week.  Did road runs on Thursday and Friday.  My time was great but my right achilles is still killing me.  I took the weekend off to rest it.  Did a nice 5 or so mile mountain bike ride on Monday with powhunter.  Last night I did some weights, upper body and core.  Today will most likely be a run on the treadmill to spare me some pounding on my achiliies.  I have also done a good job avoiding desserts.... my arch nemesis.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> *Congrats.  That is some serious weight loss.*
> 
> I started last week.  Did road runs on Thursday and Friday.  My time was great but my right achilles is still killing me.  I took the weekend off to rest it.  Did a nice 5 or so mile mountain bike ride on Monday with powhunter.  Last night I did some weights, upper body and core.  Today will most likely be a run on the treadmill to spare me some pounding on my achiliies.  *I have also done a good job avoiding desserts...*. *my arch nemesis*.




Thanks.  I'm a huge dork, so I actually recorded in Excel the # of calories lost that derived from exercise vs. diet, and was amazed to find that eating healthier was actually far more responsible for my weight loss (69% vs. 31%) than working out.  

As for my arch nemesis, that would be good beer.  When I drink now, I have Michelob Ultra or Miller Lite (96 calories per) as opposed to Dogfish Head (~220 calories per).  Oh the sacrifices.......


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 21, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thanks.  I'm a huge dork, so I actually recorded in Excel the # of calories lost that derived from exercise vs. diet, and was amazed to find that eating healthier was actually far more responsible for my weight loss (69% vs. 31%) than working out.
> 
> As for my arch nemesis, that would be good beer.  When I drink now, I have Michelob Ultra or Miller Lite (96 calories per) as opposed to Dogfish Head (~220 calories per).  Oh the sacrifices.......



Loves me some Dog Fish... August was a big vacation month for me at the Cape so my beer consumption skyrocketed.  Last night I put down a couple of Jack Daniels on the rocks.  Works for me.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 21, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've lost 40 pounds since May 1.  I'm actually curious as to how this will affect my skiing as I've never lost this much before a start of a season.



That is some nice work....congrats.

wa-loaf-- love plyo....my favorite p90x (that and core synergistcs) workout- in fact I have been throwing it in on occassion during my off or light days during my insanity program.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 21, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Thanks.  I'm a huge dork, so I actually recorded in Excel the # of calories lost that derived from exercise vs. diet, and was amazed to find that eating healthier was actually far more responsible for my weight loss (69% vs. 31%) than working out.



How do you know which calories are attributable to which... while I generally track cal burn and cal ingestion for periods at a time.. to keep at a certain daily and weekly net cal goal-- not sure how you got your percentages?  Unless you diet only for a period of time and don't work out, and then work out and don't diet????


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2011)

Madroch said:


> wa-loaf-- love plyo....my favorite p90x (that and core synergistcs) workout- in fact I have been throwing it in on occassion during my off or light days during my insanity program.



How do you like the insanity? I seems less time intensive than P90X. Workouts are 45 mins instead of the 1 to 1.5 hr ones.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> How do you like the insanity? I seems less time intensive than P90X. Workouts are 45 mins instead of the 1 to 1.5 hr ones.



The fact that it is shorter is why I switched from p90x-- have a new dog and my wife went back to work so I have less time in the a.m.-- and I didn't/couldn't get up early enough to have P90x done by 6:15 am or so-- so I tried insanity.  I like it-- great workout-- more of a tone up/weight loss than muscle builder-- lots of cardio with some body-resistance excercises (push ups, power jumps, etc.).  While it doesn't have anything like ab ripper x- a lot of the moves have core impact (there is an ab workout- but it pales in comparison to ARX).   Its kind of like Plyo X on steroids with some upper body/core excercises thrown in--- much less down/rest time between both excercises and excercise sets.  Whereas Tony in Plyo will often chat a bit between each excercise in a set which gives extra rest above and beyond the break between sets-- in insanity you really go from one move to the next without even breaking stride. While Plyo often has me bent over my knees tired-- insanity often has me in childs pose on the floor in a puddle of sweat tired.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 21, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've lost 40 pounds since May 1.  I'm actually curious as to how this will affect my skiing as I've never lost this much before a start of a season.



Congrats! That is serious commitment. 

Switching from surfing workouts to ski season workouts today. Concentrating on endurance, legs and core.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2011)

Madroch said:


> *How do you know which calories are attributable to which... while I generally track cal burn and cal ingestion for periods at a time.. to keep at a certain daily and weekly net cal goal-- not sure how you got your percentages? * Unless you diet only for a period of time and don't work out, and then work out and don't diet????



It's pretty simple math actually.

3,500 calories = 1 pound

So theoretically, the sum of both what you either burn through physical activity OR ingest fewer calories of than your required daily maintenance, divided by 3500, should arrive at loss in pounds.

1) I know my required maintenance calories* that would keep me in stasis, and I lower this figure as I lose weight (i.e. as you lose pounds and weigh less your daily maintenance calorie need will decrease as well)   * I use the below link for that

2)   I keep track of daily consumed calories

3) I keep track of daily burned calories (biking, eliptical, weights, walking etc...)

So that.....

Maintenance calories MINUS calories eaten PLUS calories burned DIVIDED by 3500 =  Daily loss in pounds.

example. 2000 maintenance cal. - 1600 consumed + 300 burned = 700 calories

700/3500 = 0.2lbs

I keep this in MS Excel on a daily basis, and I have been positively stunned at how accurately it has tracked my weight loss (usually within 1lb - 1.5lbs).






http://www.freedieting.com/tools/calorie_calculator.htm


----------



## Madroch (Sep 21, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> It's pretty simple math actually.
> 
> 3,500 calories = 1 pound
> 
> ...



I understand that math-- that is similar to using net calories to plan weight loss-- you aim for net calories of 500 fewer than your maintenance calories-- that equals a pound a week (7 x 500= 3500).  What I don't understand is how you attributed a percentage of weight loss to dieting, and a percentage to excercise??


----------



## ski stef (Sep 21, 2011)

Really getting after it that is awesome!!!  I just added squats to my after run routine, 1 pushup, 2 sit ups, 3 squats, doubling everything til you get to 10 pushes, 20 sit ups, 30 squats.  I still have the p90 but I just can't seem to throw tony in the player so I'm just piecing bits of his workouts and my own knowledge for a little variation.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2011)

Madroch said:


> *I understand that math*-- that is similar to using net calories to plan weight loss-- you aim for net calories of 500 fewer than your maintenance calories-- that equals a pound a week (7 x 500= 3500).  *What I don't understand is how you attributed a percentage of weight loss to dieting, and a percentage to excercise?*?




It's exactly the same as you say, simply with the inclusion of exercise built in.  

Since we know that the 3500 = 1 lb, and we know how many calories we're "below" approximate maintenance each day, and since we know approximately how many calories are burned through physical activity each day, we can express it in a percentage.  

If you ate 1750 total calories below maintenance for the week, and you burned a total of 1750 calories during the week in exercise, that would 3500 calories in 50:50 ratio.


----------



## Sky (Sep 21, 2011)

BG...congrats on the loss!  I imagine the experience of feeling that much lighter and that much more energetic has got to be a terrific sensation.

Awesome.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2011)

Sky said:


> BG...congrats on the loss! * I imagine the experience of feeling that much lighter and that much more energetic has got to be a terrific sensation.*
> 
> Awesome.



I do feel more "lively", but the odd thing is I dont feel any lighter. 

 The biggest change has been seeing my stomach muscles again, it was like they had been buried in an avalanche (of fat).


----------



## Sky (Sep 22, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I do feel more "lively", but the odd thing is I dont feel any lighter.
> 
> The biggest change has been seeing my stomach muscles again, it was like they had been buried in an avalanche (of fat).



I know if I slack off on the workouts....my legs start to feel very heavy.  So it has become quite a concern for me....that I will have to deal with this huge frame (6'9").....long after I can properly maintain it.  :>


----------



## Madroch (Sep 23, 2011)

Somehow found myself watching the crossfit comp on TV-- yikes-- some crazy fit people on that.  I'm thinking we need DrJeff to be our AZ entry after tough mudder next year.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Somehow found myself watching the crossfit comp on TV-- yikes-- some crazy fit people on that.  I'm thinking we need DrJeff to be our AZ entry after tough mudder next year.



LOL!  I'm in decent shape,  but by no means do I have 6 packs abs that are visible!   


I just laugh at what my "ideal" weight based on the Body Mass Index charts should be!  In theory based on that ridiculous chart that many like to use to measure one's "health", at 6'3" to be "healthy" I should be between 150 and 190 lbs.  Personally I feel best between 210-215 (borderline obese by that same chart  :lol: ) and i'll stick with my ability to run 10 to 15 roughly 8 minute miles a week, cycle around 75 miles a week at about a 17 mph average and do 3 x 40 minute sessions of resistance/plyo training per week and deal with what that chart calls a borderline obese weight for me  :lol:

My road cyclist friends(many of whom are total bean poles and would be an "ideal" weight on the BMI chart  ) call me jokingly "Mack" as is Mack Truck since as they like to put it,  when riding i'm like a big diesel truck, - I don't have the highest top end speed,  but once I get going, I can cruise with some serious power for a long time  :lol:


----------



## planb420 (Sep 23, 2011)

Longboarded my ass off in this off season and lost 20lbs so who knows if my gear will fit...dont even wanna know how many miles I did.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay, so got just about over the calf pull- and then slightly pulled a hamstring yesterday... was sore but workable today... fortunate to be in recovery week of insanity (still workouts, but not nearly as crazy).  Also have had a sore achilles since August but that loosens up after warm ups... must be middle age setting in.


----------



## mikestaple (Sep 27, 2011)

Into Week 3 of Insanity.  My wind is back and I can actually stretch out the hammys etc.  AND - Near the end of the workouts I'm not spending nearly as long spilled out on the floor like a three year old in complete temper tantrum melt down mode.  This program really works your heart.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2011)

This running on the road things sucks @ss.  Last week my achilles was botheringme so I opted for some mountain bike rides and treadmill.  This week the back of my left knee if killing me after running on the road yesterday.  Back to the doldrums of the gym today to wait out this pain in my knee. :-(


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> This running on the road things sucks @ss.  Last week my achilles was botheringme so I opted for some mountain bike rides and treadmill.  This week the back of my left knee if killing me after running on the road yesterday.  Back to the doldrums of the gym today to wait out this pain in my knee. :-(



If you haven't run in awhile check out a couch to 5k program. Eases you back into running and helps prevent injuries for overuse at the start.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> This running on the road things sucks @ss.  Last week my achilles was botheringme so I opted for some mountain bike rides and treadmill.  This week the back of my left knee if killing me after running on the road yesterday.  Back to the doldrums of the gym today to wait out this pain in my knee. :-(



Seems like everyone I know that runs hurts themselves doing so...  Doesn't exactly make me want to take it up...


----------



## The Sneak (Sep 27, 2011)

I am starting to get worried about ski season.
Back at the end of June, I developed a right leg tibial stress fracture about 4" above my ankle. I'd been training for my first half marathon and overdid it, running 50% more miles in may vs last may, and a similar pace in june. All on hilly pavement.

so I stopped running and rode my bike a lot instead all July and August. But bicycling does not give me even close to the same exertion, even at 18-20 mph consistent pace.

I waited 9+ weeks to even try a light run again. After a couple of weeks of short, intermittent/light runs, the pain is back. Not throbbing, but clearly not healed. Very frustrating. Can't even do the 5 mile race I've already paid for and is a month away.

Really hope it doesn't interfere with skiing. :angry:


----------



## Madroch (Sep 27, 2011)

mikestaple said:


> Into Week 3 of Insanity.  My wind is back and I can actually stretch out the hammys etc.  AND - Near the end of the workouts I'm not spending nearly as long spilled out on the floor like a three year old in complete temper tantrum melt down mode.  This program really works your heart.



Mike-- Since I repeated week 2- and hence am currently in recovery during week 6 instead of 5- I tried the MAX workouts at the end of week 5 to guage what was to come later-- after each it was back to the fetal position in a pool of sweat....quite similar to the first week or so of the program.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Seems like everyone I know that runs hurts themselves doing so...  Doesn't exactly make me want to take it up...



Yup... running is how I hurt my achilles in august.. and it is still tweaked and only feels okay after serious warm up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> If you haven't run in awhile check out a couch to 5k program. Eases you back into running and helps prevent injuries for overuse at the start.



Being a life long athlete, I had to try to bang out a 9 minute mile average on my runs.  But running on the treadmill last week was much easier on my joints.  I might hit up the elliptical today.



bvibert said:


> Seems like everyone I know that runs hurts themselves doing so...  Doesn't exactly make me want to take it up...



I feared running for years.  But I have to admit, I have really enjoyed my lunchtime runs at work.  The time of day and duration of the work out has been great.  Just need to get past these aches and pains....


----------



## Madroch (Sep 27, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> I am starting to get worried about ski season.
> Back at the end of June, I developed a right leg tibial stress fracture about 4" above my ankle. I'd been training for my first half marathon and overdid it, running 50% more miles in may vs last may, and a similar pace in june. All on hilly pavement.
> 
> so I stopped running and rode my bike a lot instead all July and August. But bicycling does not give me even close to the same exertion, even at 18-20 mph consistent pace.
> ...



That really sucks.  Have you seen a Dr or PT lately-- maybe they might have some suggestions to strengthen or just stay in shape while healing without aggravating it...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> I feared running for years.  But I have to admit, I have really enjoyed my lunchtime runs at work.  The time of day and duration of the work out has been great.  Just need to get past these aches and pains....



I totally get the appeal of running, I've been considering taking it up for a while.  I even installed a couch to 5K program on my phone.  I hear of so many people hurting themselves though, that it makes me nervous...


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Being a life long athlete, I had to try to bang out a 9 minute mile average on my runs.  But running on the treadmill last week was much easier on my joints.  I might hit up the elliptical today.
> 
> I feared running for years.  But I have to admit, I have really enjoyed my lunchtime runs at work.  The time of day and duration of the work out has been great.  Just need to get past these aches and pains....



I started up running a lot last summer. When I was in the Army the PT test was 2miles so I figured if I can go out and do that I'm good. But being older and fatter it really started to hurt the joints. Backed off and started a C25K program (started around week 5, since it does start way slow) and it really helped my joints catch up to what my mind and muscles wanted to do.


----------



## filejw (Sep 27, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> I am starting to get worried about ski season.
> Back at the end of June, I developed a right leg tibial stress fracture about 4" above my ankle. I'd been training for my first half marathon and overdid it, running 50% more miles in may vs last may, and a similar pace in june. All on hilly pavement.
> 
> so I stopped running and rode my bike a lot instead all July and August. But bicycling does not give me even close to the same exertion, even at 18-20 mph consistent pace.
> ...



You need less impact at least for a while.Try finding a tougher bike ride and use the Elliptical at the gym.Take it from an old guy, not being fully healed and pushing things just leads to more issues later.


----------



## Edd (Sep 27, 2011)

I officially love this post-knee rehab training program.  Some quick footwork (although the knee feels like a dead fish) and squats..then lunges...then some squats...did I mention the squats?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 27, 2011)

drjeff said:


> *I just laugh at what my "ideal" weight based on the Body Mass Index charts should be! * In theory based on that ridiculous chart that many like to use to measure one's "health", at 6'3" to be "healthy" I should be between 150 and 190 lbs.



*BMI is absolutely moronic. *

 It is without question, the dumbest statistic that I can think of that is actually taken seriously by people.  And the only reason people_ "take it serious",_ is because they simply havent taken the time to investigate it to see how stupid it is.

The guy who invented it was a math/stats guy, and not a fitness, health, or science expert, and the math behind it even admits that it is a bit arbitrary. 

 If you look at BMI, people like Michael Jordan, Peyton Manning, or Mario Lemieux would have been considered "overweight" in their prime. ROFL

It's mindboggling that the US government STILL uses BMI to tell us that_ "over 1/3 of all Americans are obese"_.  LOL.  Ummm. NO, no they're not.  And not even close really.  In fact, it's dang hard to *NOT* be labeled as "overweight" on the BMI chart.  So the next time you see some dumb story on the news about how all Americans are fat, now you can just laugh, because I assure you it's based on BMI.


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2011)

Very stupid. 

I weighed 195 lb in high school, and 195 today. My 195 today is way leaner and more muscular than my 195 in high school. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madroch (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think BMI is completely useless-- I'm not aware of any other cost efficient, quick and easy to determine general guideline as to healty weight... if you understand the bias and limitations-- it assumes a sedentary lifestyle (a majority of this country)- it has a place as a generalized guide.  For the inactive it provides a modestly accurate snapshot of whether they are possibly overweight or not-- for the active or athletes, they are more inclined to be aware of other factors that affect this determination- and more likely to use other tools to determine thier health/weight/fitness level.  Better than nothing in my book, and considering the health risks associated with obesity it is better to have something out there to at least put persons on notice they might be at risk, which should spur further more accurate inquiry using other methods. Certainly not appropriate to be used for any medical classification/insurance risk purposes.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 28, 2011)

Madroch said:


> I don't think BMI is completely useless-- *I'm not aware of any other cost efficient, quick and easy to determine general guideline as to healty weight.*..if you understand the bias and limitations--* it assumes a sedentary lifestyle (a majority of this country)*- it has a place as a generalized guide.



But see, that's just the problem.  First, I think the only reason it still exists is that it is "easy" to arrive at numerically, but that doesnt make it correct.  Secondly, it doesnt give even a general guideline to healthy weight IMO, for most people it's just wrong. Worse?  If you dont realize how ridiculous it is, it could really mess with your head making you self-conscious or thinking you're a fat-fatty when you're not (SEE: Women).  Lastly, I dont believe over 1/3 of Americans are literally obese, I believe that Americans have for years now been led to believe that so many Americans are obese based solely on BMI, that it is ingrained in our collective heads as fact, even though it is not so.  Obese is extremely overweight, and logically just your daily enounters on the street, in the mall, at the baseball game, etc.... should reassure you that more than 1 in 3 people are not obese.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 28, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> But see, that's just the problem.  First, I think the only reason it still exists is that it is "easy" to arrive at numerically, but that doesnt make it correct.  Secondly, it doesnt give even a general guideline to healthy weight IMO, for most people it's just wrong. Worse?  If you dont realize how ridiculous it is, it could really mess with your head making you self-conscious or thinking you're a fat-fatty when you're not (SEE: Women).  Lastly, I dont believe over 1/3 of Americans are literally obese, I believe that Americans have for years now been led to believe that so many Americans are obese based solely on BMI, that it is ingrained in our collective heads as fact, even though it is not so.  Obese is extremely overweight, and logically just your daily enounters on the street, in the mall, at the baseball game, etc.... should reassure you that more than 1 in 3 people are not obese.



Not sure its wrong for as many people as you think-- sure for athletes, and for active folks (weekend warriers, people who actually work-work for a living, etc) and some body types-  it may be wrong... but that is probably a smaller number than you give it credit for.  While I don't believe 1/3 of America is obese-- America is getting fatter year by year-- while the CDC does use the BMI when tracking obesity-- you can't tell me that the dramatic increase in BMI across the board in America over the last 20 years is due to muscle mass added by weight training or that americans are gaining bone weight.  (Yes- some of it is due to increased reporting response and accuracy, I am sure- but not enough to offset the trend).  As to the risk of body image issues-- while admittedly outside my area of knowledge-- I bet the number of people who might benefit from responsibly addressing a possible weight issue signaled by BMI (with follow up analyses) greatly outnumbers those who might irresponsibly blindly rely on it to the detriment of thier health.   Not that there aren't a lot of the latter-- just more of the former.

As to strolling through the mall-- I assume from your profile that you are strolling through a mall in Manhatten-- try strolling through a Mall in AL, MS, LA, or even parts of OH or PA.  I don't think 1/3 is THAT far off.  My experience in those malls suggests it is possible that 1/3 of America is at least overweight (maybe not obese).


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2011)

Madroch said:


> As to strolling through the mall-- I assume from your profile that you are strolling through a mall in Manhatten-- try strolling through a Mall in AL, MS, LA, or even parts of OH or PA.  I don't think 1/3 is THAT far off.  My experience in those malls suggests it is possible that 1/3 of America is at least overweight (maybe not obese).



On this point, I've always found it interesting that to make a broad statement here about many of the citizens of the United States vs. the rest of the world and how it differs.  We live in a country where the poor tend to be fat and the rich tend to be thin, whereas for much of the rest of the world the opposite is true


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2011)

definitely think BMI is worthless.  Tom Brady is almost considered obese by the BMI scale.  I remember reading this article.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/health/25800226/detail.html

sucks for the girl in the article who can't get surgery because her insurance company thinks her BMI is too high.   She's probably over weight, but I bet their are plenty of folks who ski who have a BMI in the 30s.  Would suck to ding a knee and not be able to get surgery because of your weight.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 28, 2011)

BMI is worthless. For my height below 185 is considered normal, 185-210 is overwight, and over 210 is obese. I have a pretty slim, perhaps average build and these number seem about right for me. However, I was actually discussing this recently with 2 friends of mine, both big boned naturally strong guys, one bigger than the other. We estimated that while BMI was probably pretty accurate for me, the threshholds should probably be 15 pounds higher for one of them, and 30 for the other. If the largest of the 2 was under 185 he would be wasting away and have severe health problems from being underweight. If the govt. or the medical establishment wants to use this measurement purely for statistical data based on it being better than nothing, then fine, but it is downright scary to think of doctors treating people based on this figure, or insurance companies using this to authorize procedures.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> *definitely think BMI is worthless. * Tom Brady is almost considered obese by the BMI scale.
> 
> sucks for the girl in the article who can't get surgery because her insurance company thinks her BMI is too high.   She's probably over weight, but* I bet their are plenty of folks who ski who have a BMI in the 30s.*



Before losing weight I was 5'10 and 209lbs.  Definitely overweight, but I'm not a beanpole, and you wouldnt have looked at me and said I was "fat".  Guess what?  That measurement is literally the beginning of _"obese"_ on the BMI scale!  LOL.   

Now I weigh 169, and while I dont have a 6-pack I do have visible stomach muscles, and yet, I'm just a mere 5 pounds from being classified as "overweight" via BMI scale!!  It's ridiculous.




Riverskier said:


> *If the govt. or the medical establishment wants to use this measurement *purely for statistical data based on it being better than nothing, then fine, but* it is downright scary to think of doctors treating people based on this figure*, or insurance companies using this to authorize procedures.



The government uses the "US BMI epidemic" as justification for spending millions of taxpayer dollars on XYZ studies.  

Politicians also cited BMI in the recent attacks on McDonalds french fries when busy-body politicians assaulted the #1 threat to America, even worse than Al Qaeda.  I'm of course talking about the Happy Meal.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 28, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Before losing weight I was 5'10 and 209lbs.  Definitely overweight, but I'm not a beanpole, and you wouldnt have looked at me and said I was "fat".  Guess what?  That measurement is literally the beginning of _"obese"_ on the BMI scale!  LOL.
> 
> Now I weigh 169, and while I dont have a 6-pack I do have visible stomach muscles, and yet, I'm just a mere 5 pounds from being classified as "overweight" via BMI scale!!  It's ridiculous.
> 
> ...



I think BMI was promoted for purposes of population studies.  I think it is useless for diagnostic and or authorization purposes, but, as I said, I think it serves a useful "screening" purpose for the general public - e.g. if your BMI says your obese- you should at least look further into the matter.  And while I don't necessarily agree with politically motivated use of BMI-- if you don't think weight and nutrition are a major concern to modern America you have your head in the sand.  The population's BMI is growing exponentially, and it isn't because we are all working out like Tom Brady and Paul Pierce.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 28, 2011)

And I might agree with the contention that obesity is a larger threat to America's long term welfare than Al Queda-- not that McDonald's should be held responsible for it, just that the health problems and resulting costs represent a greater long term risk than Al Queda.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 28, 2011)

Madroch said:


> And I might agree with the contention that obesity is a larger threat to America's long term welfare than Al Queda



As someone whose 12th floor apartment looked directly down into the Ground Zero crater from two blocks away, trust me when I assure you that you missed my sarcasm.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 28, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Dropped the sharp end of a 50lbs steel pipe on my toe while wearing flip flops Saturday.  Screamed like Howard Dean!  I'm pretty happy that I didn't cut my toe off.  But I can barely walk so my pre-season conditioning just took a major set back.  Hoping It's not a season long problem.  There is no way in hell I could jam it into a ski boot right now.



Bounced back from this toe thing pretty quick.  

But.....ruptured my bicep Friday.  Just got back from the orthopedic doc.  Tendons are hanging in there by a thread.  So I may escape surgery but can't move my arm at all for 3 weeks, and can't use it at all for 3 MONTHS!!  Being self-employed with a physical job means I'm screwed.  But I don't fear for the season.  Snowboarding will be minimally impacted.  Skiing will be a little tougher.  Just need to sit my ass on the bike for the next few months to maintain some conditioning.


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2011)

HTH did you rupture your bicep?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madroch (Sep 28, 2011)

BG, got the sarcasm and never intended to understate the economic, emotional and psychological impact of 9/11- just intending to suggest that you may have been underestimating the true long term impact of rising obesity trends in the US- I have more faith in Americas resolve to persevere in the face of terrorists and defeat them than I do in their ability to recognize and combat the underlying causes of the obesity issue. Terrorists  and wars tend to unite a country, not so much with the slowly evolving social, cultural and economic conditions contributing to obesity.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Before losing weight I was 5'10 and 209lbs.  Definitely overweight, but I'm not a beanpole, and you wouldnt have looked at me and said I was "fat".  Guess what?  That measurement is literally the beginning of _"obese"_ on the BMI scale!  LOL.
> 
> Now I weigh 169, and while I dont have a 6-pack I do have visible stomach muscles, and yet, I'm just a mere 5 pounds from being classified as "overweight" via BMI scale!!  It's ridiculous.
> l.



Emmit Smith was 5'9, 220#.  Moderately obese by the BMI scale.

I think body fat percentage should be what's measured.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Emmit Smith was 5'9, 220#.  Moderately obese by the BMI scale.
> 
> *I think body fat percentage should be what's measured*.



Great point, but it's not easy to do.  BMI?  C'est simple, which is IMO why it persists regardless of how dumb it is.  Hell,  waist size has even been demonstrated to be a better indicator than BMI.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd imagine Bioelectrical Impedance scales could be improved upon to be more accurate.  They probably aren't the most ideal option for home use, but having them at the doctor's office and part of yearly physicals for kids would help get them thinking early in life about staying in better shape.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd imagine Bioelectrical Impedance scales could be improved upon to be more accurate.  They probably aren't the most ideal option for home use, but having them at the doctor's office and part of yearly physicals for kids would help get them thinking early in life about staying in better shape.



It's probably going to take alot more than that for a good percentage of the "high risk" group, and it's not so much about the kids as it is the PARENTS of the kids.  Based on what I see in my practice, so much of the problem seems to be attributable to parents who are frankly just clueless or even worse just seem to not care and almost joke about the weight problems that their kids have, to the point where an alarming number of these parents don't/won't grasp the concept that what they buy and keep in thr refrigerator/cupboards has anything to do with their childs weight problem.  In my practice, we've got about 1500 or so patients under the age of 18, about 1/3rd of which are on state medicaid.  The obesity rates and the as I call it "parental clueless/apathy" rates amongst the medicaid population is easily double what it is in the non medicaid population in my practice.  These kids goto the same schools, and where I live is far from having a huge socio-economic difference between any of the surrounding towns.  I seemingly can't go more than a day or 2 without having a serious diet discussion with a parent and continuously reinforcing the idea that if the parents don't buy crap food and keep crap food in the house, that they've taken a HUGE step towards drastically helping their kid(s) out, and too many just don't seem to get that, since it would also require themselves more times than not to address their own weight issues.  The really sad thing is that most states are spending good amounts of tax payer dollars to try and educate this population about their diet and overall health, but the utilization rates of these programs tend to at best about 1/3rd and in some cases much lower than that   Its the age old problem then about getting a population to actually take accountability for their own actions/welfare instead of just trying to find someone/something to blame THEIR problems on.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 29, 2011)

The governement has to take a share of the blame for the obesity epidemic these days. Look at the 1992 food pyramid. 6-11 servings a day of bread, rice, and grains a day? That is a recipe for weight problems and diabetes. I know it was subsequently revised and then replaced, but still scary to think the govt. was suggesting people eat that way not even 20 years ago. It is amazing that even today most doctors and nutritionists still don't understand how food interacts with the body and how to trully eat healthy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> It's probably going to take alot more than that for a good percentage of the "high risk" group, and it's not so much about the kids as it is the PARENTS of the kids.



Spot on.  

Which is why as I was mentioning before, it's moronic how some state/city governments were trying to ban the Happy Meal, or swap out the fries, or lose the toy etc...  There's nothing wrong with a Kid's Happy Meal, if the "kid" isnt eating it 12 times per week, and if the parent is responsible, he/she wont be.

I'm sick of the trends for increased taxation on soda etc... as well, but that's another story.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 29, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Spot on.
> 
> Which is why as I was mentioning before, it's moronic how some state/city governments were trying to ban the Happy Meal, or swap out the fries, or lose the toy etc...  There's nothing wrong with a Kid's Happy Meal, if the "kid" isnt eating it 12 times per week, and if the parent is responsible, he/she wont be.
> 
> I'm sick of the trends for increased taxation on soda etc... as well, but that's another story.



Agree totally and could go on and on, but won't, as it would be blatantly political.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 29, 2011)

Agreed re: governmental efforts to control the Happy Meal.  Also not a fan of sin tax- be it soda, booze or cigs-- but can at least understand the financial rationale behind it-- if the gov will be supplenting the health care costs down the road for those who abuse, why not tax it- assuming that those who abuse will pay the higher percentage of that tax.  The bigger issue, of course, is whether the gov should be (1) funding (for some) the purchase of such items; and (2) supplementing the health care down the road... and this ends here because, as Riv noted, blatantly political.  

Back to regularly scheduled program......aches and pains gone-- back at the workouts.  I Want to hear more about how someone can rupture a bicep???


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Agreed re: governmental efforts to control the Happy Meal.  Also not a fan of sin tax- be it soda, booze or cigs-- but can at least understand the financial rationale behind it-- if the gov will be supplenting the health care costs down the road for those who abuse, why not tax it- assuming that those who abuse will pay the higher percentage of that tax.  The bigger issue, of course, is whether the gov should be (1) funding (for some) the purchase of such items; and (2) supplementing the health care down the road... and this ends here because, as Riv noted, blatantly political.
> 
> Back to regularly scheduled program......aches and pains gone-- back at the workouts.  I Want to hear more about how someone can rupture a bicep???





Here's your answer  :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Sep 29, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Here's your answer  :lol:



Love that commercial... Was watching the cross fit comp again last night (am enthralled by this for some reason) and actually thought of the planet fitness commercial.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 29, 2011)

Madroch said:


> I Want to hear more about how someone can rupture a bicep???



I was lifting things up and putting them down.

Actually I was shoveling oyster seed over the side of the boat.  Pretty similar to shoveling gravel....but with a little twist to fan the seed out.  As a shovel full was going over the side I felt and heard a POP in my elbow as the tendon(s) tore off the bone.  Pretty severe instantaneous pain, but not really much pain after that.  Fortunately it wasn't a full rupture which would mean automatic surgery.  But even a partial has the same 3 month recovery period.  Basically the doc said "think of yourself as being in post-surgical recovery mode...without having the surgery."

Do this......







Get this....


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 29, 2011)

damn

totally unlucky situation.  I snapped a tendon in my wrist carrying a water pitcher about 15 years ago.  just a freak thing

hope it heals up quickly for you


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I was lifting things up and putting them down.
> 
> Actually I was shoveling oyster seed over the side of the boat.  Pretty similar to shoveling gravel....but with a little twist to fan the seed out.  As a shovel full was going over the side I felt and heard a POP in my elbow as the tendon(s) tore off the bone.  Pretty severe instantaneous pain, but not really much pain after that.  Fortunately it wasn't a full rupture which would mean automatic surgery.  But even a partial has the same 3 month recovery period.  Basically the doc said "think of yourself as being in post-surgical recovery mode...without having the surgery."
> 
> ...



Felt like a rubberband snapped inside your arm.  My bicep did the old roller shade. My repaired tendon felt like new after a month. I thought I was going to be out the sling and cast in a couple months but ortho made me keep it on for another couple weeks. He said it was feeling to good and was afraid of ripping the screw out.

BTW Madroch, I did mine on Flying Goose in the mogul field. Pole got a little behind me and just pulled it out of the snow. Kept skiing though at least for two hours.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2011)

<-------   Just learned what Oyster Seed is.  You learn something new every day.


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 29, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> <-------   Just learned what Oyster Seed is.  You learn something new every day.



That's funny and true.  Technically it's just small oysters and not really a "seed"...but that's what we call it.


----------



## Edd (Sep 29, 2011)

Cannonball, did the doc say that you must have moved wrong in some way or does he think the tendon just gave?


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 29, 2011)

Edd said:


> Cannonball, did the doc say that you must have moved wrong in some way or does he think the tendon just gave?



I've had chronic tendinitis in both elbows (another occupational hazard).  That predisposes this injury.  Then likely a bad twist under tension and POP!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 29, 2011)

Cannonball--- OUCH, diagram makes me cringe.  Learn of new occupational hazards every day-- hope you heal well and quickly and that it doesn't affect winter non-work activities.  Well, I'm safe from oyster seeding injuries but not mogul fiasco's like puckits.  Jammed my left thumb two years ago in a mogul field on a pole plant gone bad and it still bothers me driving and occassionally skiing to this day...but totally tolerable-- just spasms and locks up.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 6, 2011)

Wa-loaf- how goes the P90x?  Should be rocking by now....
Still on insanity here-- week 6 almost complete-- 3 to go....new levi's straight cut in 30w-- even with today's vanity sizing that number feels good...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 6, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Wa-loaf- how goes the P90x?  Should be rocking by now....
> Still on insanity here-- week 6 almost complete-- 3 to go....new levi's straight cut in 30w-- even with today's vanity sizing that number feels good...



Still at it on week 5. Feeling stronger, but not loosing as much weight as I had hoped. I lost more weight last week during the rest week. I have been skipping some of the yoga and kenpo nights. I'm running a 5k in a month and need to get running in on those days. I also downloaded a calorie tracker (from Livestrong) to get a better idea of what I'm taking in. Going to quit beer for a few months too.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> * I also downloaded a calorie tracker (from Livestrong) to get a better idea of what I'm taking in.*



This.  Is. The.  Key.

While diet and exercise are both important, if you could only do one on a pure weight loss regimen, diet is far more important. 

 I had always heard calorie loss with diet AND regular exercise is in about a 70:30 ratio in terms of responsibility for weight loss, so I thought I'd be an uber-dork and actually track mine in Excel to see how it fared (mostly because I was curious and skeptical and thought exercise would be way more important on a percentage basis), and I would up being pretty close to the 70:30 mark, at 68.5/31.5.



EDIT:  I use the Myfitnesspal app.  Back in the day, I recorded calories eaten on paper, which was a real PITA, but now, since the smartphone is always on me it's simple, and even records carbs, protein, dietary fiver, Na+ etc...  It's fantastic.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> TEDIT:  I use the Myfitnesspal app.  Back in the day, I recorded calories eaten on paper, which was a real PITA, but now, since the smartphone is always on me it's simple, and even records carbs, protein, dietary fiver, Na+ etc...  It's fantastic.



Just downloaded the app, looks pretty slick so far...


----------



## Madroch (Oct 6, 2011)

I use myfitnesspal as well-- have tried livestrong and couple of others on line as well in past, but like the app with MFP.  Few issues with it, but serves its purpose.


----------



## MommaBear (Oct 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> But being older and fatter it really started to hurt the joints. Backed off and started a C25K program (started around week 5, since it does start way slow) and it really helped my joints catch up to what my mind and muscles wanted to do.



Thanks for this.  Had no idea what C25K was, so I Googled it.  And started it next day.  And the "way slow" start is just what i needed to get moving again.  I have a bad habit of diving in, over doing it, then crashing and burning.  This slow and steady, laid out schedule is perfect.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 6, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Thanks for this.  Had no idea what C25K was, so I Googled it.  And started it next day.  And the "way slow" start is just what i needed to get moving again.  I have a bad habit of diving in, over doing it, then crashing and burning.  This slow and steady, laid out schedule is perfect.



Cool, glad that worked out for you!


----------



## Madroch (Oct 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Still at it on week 5. Feeling stronger, but not loosing as much weight as I had hoped. I lost more weight last week during the rest week. I have been skipping some of the yoga and kenpo nights. I'm running a 5k in a month and need to get running in on those days. I also downloaded a calorie tracker (from Livestrong) to get a better idea of what I'm taking in. Going to quit beer for a few months too.



Yeah- I often swapped cardio for yoga, and usually tacked something onto kenpo days.  Most of my weight came off in the very beginning and very end- middle was a slow go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 7, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Just downloaded the app, looks pretty slick so far...



I cant stress enough how important tracking calories is to losing weight.  Without counting, it's so easy to eat beyond your goal and not even realize you're doing it.  Hopefully you'll like the app!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 7, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I cant stress enough how important tracking calories is to losing weight.  Without counting, it's so easy to eat beyond your goal and not even realize you're doing it.  Hopefully you'll like the app!



I lost about 70 pounds a few years ago.  Tracking calories was a big part of it.

Unfortunately I've 'found' a lot of the weight that I lost back then.  I've tried getting back with the program of tracking what I eat a couple of times since then, but it's such a PITA.  This app should make it a lot easier than the website I was using, so I'll hopefully stick with it.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 14, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I lost about 70 pounds a few years ago.  Tracking calories was a big part of it.
> 
> Unfortunately I've 'found' a lot of the weight that I lost back then.  I've tried getting back with the program of tracking what I eat a couple of times since then, but it's such a PITA.  This app should make it a lot easier than the website I was using, so I'll hopefully stick with it.



Good luck! I'm tired of throwing my fat azz around the hill. I' down 20 so far since Labor Day and would liek to drop another 15 before the end of the year. I haven't been that exact about the calorie intake but I do keep tabs on it to make sure I don't go overboard.  I have severely reduced my beer intake which of course helps as well as 6-8 hours a week in the gym cardio/strength training and another 3-5 outside the gym on mainly cardio and abs. I never thought MGD 64 would be drinkable but I was wrong:beer:


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Fortunately I've never had a problem with weight, 6' 0" & 180lbs (ideal weight would be 170lbs for my body frame). Not that I don't eat good I guess I just have a high metabolism. I used to go to the gym regularly but stopped a few years ago because I always injured myself somehow. What I do now is walk a few miles several days a week & ride my bike regularly. It also helps that I do physical labor now, I pushed paper for years. Beer consumption doesn't seem to affect me & believe me I consume. I'm ready to go now.

However even when I worked out regularly in the gym it always took quite a few days on the slopes to get in what I'd call good ski shape. Not that I couldn't ski good right away but it took awhile to feel strong on the boards.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 14, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> *I never thought MGD 64 would be drinkable but I was wrong*:beer:



This has been one of my biggest sacrifices (though I havent gone the MGD64 extreme).

 I'm drinking Mich lite or Ultra at 96 calories/12 ounce, whereas I'd like to be drinking Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, which is 209 calories/12 ounce.

You make that switch, and you "lose" (not gain really) 1lb for every 23 pints consumed.  While 23 pints may sound like a lot, over the course of 3 or 4 months, those pints will start to pile up!


----------



## Edd (Oct 14, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I never thought MGD 64 would be drinkable but I was wrong:beer:





BenedictGomez said:


> This has been one of my biggest sacrifices (though I havent gone the MGD64 extreme).
> 
> I'm drinking Mich lite or Ultra at 96 calories/12 ounce, whereas I'd like to be drinking Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, which is 209 calories/12 ounce.
> 
> You make that switch, and you "lose" (not gain really) 1lb for every 23 pints consumed.  While 23 pints may sound like a lot, over the course of 3 or 4 months, those pints will start to pile up!



I...I just can't make this switch.  I'm jealous of you guys.  It's funny because I have no problem cutting my food calories way down but beer!...some things are just not ok.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 17, 2011)

I hear you Edd. I love stouts porters and heavy ales so its quite a switch but not as bad as I had imagined.  While MGD 64 is good for being so light its defintiely not a permanent solution but a necessary evil if I'm going to drop more pounds. Once the season gets under way I wil be back on the good stuff;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 17, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> This has been one of my biggest sacrifices (though I havent gone the MGD64 extreme).
> 
> I'm drinking Mich lite or Ultra at 96 calories/12 ounce, whereas I'd like to be drinking Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA, which is 209 calories/12 ounce.
> 
> You make that switch, and you "lose" (not gain really) 1lb for every 23 pints consumed.  While 23 pints may sound like a lot, over the course of 3 or 4 months, those pints will start to pile up!





Edd said:


> I...I just can't make this switch.  I'm jealous of you guys.  It's funny because I have no problem cutting my food calories way down but beer!...some things are just not ok.





jrmagic said:


> I hear you Edd. I love stouts porters and heavy ales so its quite a switch but not as bad as I had imagined.  While MGD 64 is good for being so light its defintiely not a permanent solution but a necessary evil if I'm going to drop more pounds. Once the season gets under way I wil be back on the good stuff;-)



I am having problems curbing my beer intake.  Long Trail has an awesome Imperial Porter out that I am loving.  I have cut back on meals and almost reduced dessert consumption to zero.  Time to swap out the beer for Jack on the rocks!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Time to swap out the beer for Jack on the rocks!



My problem is rum and cokes or jack and cokes... or dark and stormies...  Might have to start cutting out the soda, or at least up the alcohol to soda ratio :beer:

This past weekend wasn't good as far as alcoholic calorie intake goes... I couldn't have tracked how many drinks I had if I wanted to...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I hear you Edd. I love stouts porters and heavy ales so its quite a switch but not as bad as I had imagined.  While MGD 64 is good for being so light its defintiely not a permanent solution but a necessary evil if I'm going to drop more pounds. Once the season gets under way I wil be back on the good stuff;-)



I've been pretty good lately, but this weekend I had 2 Guinness and 6 Sam Oktoberfest. Pretty much wiped out all my weight loss for the week. At least I'm in pretty good shape under the fat ...


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> My problem is rum and cokes or jack and cokes... or dark and stormies...  *Might have to start cutting out the soda,* or at least up the alcohol to soda ratio :beer:



The way I get around that is a good flavored vodka (Stoli) and diet coke.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

I can't stand diet coke, though I've never tried it mixed with booze...


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

Yup. My drink is Captain & Coke. well, Capt & Diet Coke 

I've been really strict on the diet the last 8 days, I'm down about 4 lb., I have another 10 or so to go before I'm satisfied again. :lol:


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 17, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I can't stand diet coke, though I've never tried it mixed with booze...




Give it a shot with the booze! A few years ago when Diet Lime coke came out I was mixing it with rum and was able to up the alcohol content over regular coke and had elss calories.

My friend likes to use diet root beer with jack or Jim Beam. I've tried it with JB and it was pretty good. Never tried it with Jack though.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 17, 2011)

You guys are the best. Ive been doing Insanity in the am, usually a first month workout, and a P90x in the afternoon/evening. I have to keep up with kids at mach speed. The P90x workouts have been only for upper body. Doing a different version where I'll hit chest/back(or chest,shoulder,triceps) on Monday with same half workout on Thurs also, while hitting shoulder and arms(or back and biceps) on Tues with same half workout on Friday. Legs once a week on Weds afternoon. P90x plyo on Sat. and thats it. The legs workout is a MMA series and it hurts. I love beer too. The darker the better, though I will not turn away a nice microbrew of any kind. I hate "limiting" my intake of any kind.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

Tooth, that's nuts, twice in a day? 

I did p90x and added a bit of running before (4 miles a couple times a week) but two full length workouts... is a lot!


----------



## Tooth (Oct 17, 2011)

First workout (am) is only about fourty mins. Second (pm) about fifty mins. It keeps me on point. Really not that hard once you get routine going. I can get really heavy quick. Just looking at any type of Carb and I'm toast. Damn endomorph genetics. If I let this train go I'll be done.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah the no booze thing isn't gonna fly for me on a weight loss program.  I've just really been focusing on counting calories in other areas.  Almost down to 180.  I was never much below 190 for last season.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 or so.  That would be 45# total in two years.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> yeah the no booze thing isn't gonna fly for me on a weight loss program.  I've just really been focusing on counting calories in other areas.  Almost down to 180.  I was never much below 190 for last season.  I'm hoping to lose another 10 or so.  That would be 45# total in two years.



Maybe I need to spend some time in safety meetings and then I could cut my alcohol consumption but I think the cravings that would cause would far outweigh the beer calories:razz: Last year my fightinging weight on the hill was around 260 which was entirely too much and then I managed to gain another 12 pounds from there . I'm at 250 now and would love to get to 235 by year end which would make it a heck of a lot easier to keep up with my son.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

Tooth said:


> First workout (am) is only about fourty mins. Second (pm) about fifty mins. It keeps me on point. Really not that hard once you get routine going. I can get really heavy quick. Just looking at any type of Carb and I'm toast. Damn endomorph genetics. If I let this train go I'll be done.



You obviously don't have kids ...


----------



## Edd (Oct 17, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Maybe I need to spend some time in safety meetings and then I could cut my alcohol consumption but I think the cravings that would cause would far outweigh the beer calories:razz:



I've heard worse ideas.  You may be onto something.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 17, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Maybe I need to spend some time in safety meetings and then I could cut my alcohol consumption but I think the cravings that would cause would far outweigh the beer calories:razz: Last year my fightinging weight on the hill was around 260 which was entirely too much and then I managed to gain another 12 pounds from there . I'm at 250 now and would love to get to 235 by year end which would make it a heck of a lot easier to keep up with my son.



If it makes you feel better I'm at right around 280 right now.  I was little lighter last season, but not much.  It sure is a lot of work to control that much weight as it's falling down a hill...


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 18, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> This.  Is. The.  Key.
> 
> While diet and exercise are both important, if you could only do one on a pure weight loss regimen, diet is far more important.



Absolutely.  I typically run at a healthy and stable weight (5'11", 185-190lbs).  Achieved by pretty good diet, very physical job(s), and active hobbies.  Over the past couple of months I've had a string of injuries and setbacks that have seriously curtailed my physical activities at work and home. I knew that could spell trouble and so I doubled down on watching my diet.  I've actually dropped 10-15lbs and am the leanest I've been in years.  This has been psychologically critical since I know that being injured AND gaining weight would equal a depressing downward spiral.  I've surely lost some strength in the process but I expect that to come back quick once I'm fully functional again.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 18, 2011)

bvibert said:


> It sure is a lot of work to control that much weight as it's falling down a hill...



Yes it is! My skis hate me as I'm sure yours do you as well:lol:


----------



## Madroch (Oct 19, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Great point, but it's not easy to do.  BMI?  C'est simple, which is IMO why it persists regardless of how dumb it is.  Hell,  waist size has even been demonstrated to be a better indicator than BMI.



Hip size is apparently a better indicator even than waist.  The Body Adiposity index uses hip and height.  Apparently, I have a fat a$$... as that index brings my body fat percentage up much higher than using every other do it yourself at home estimator out there...although reading up on teh BAI there is some lack of data for caucasians, and it has been shown to be unreliable for certain body types.... but it appears better than BMI for must muscle bound folks.

http://www.shapesense.com/fitness-exercise/calculators/body-adiposity-index-calculator.aspx


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn, minor set back today...  Couldn't do my lunch time cardio and they had chili cheese fries in the cafe.


----------



## Nick (Oct 19, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Damn, minor set back today...  Couldn't do my lunch time cardio and they had chili cheese fries in the cafe.



You might as well just hang it up. I'd order a bacon pizza and drink a half-dozen Octoberfests.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> You might as well just hang it up. I'd order a bacon pizza and drink a half-dozen Octoberfests.


I'd say that's some sound advice:beer: then you can get back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> You might as well just hang it up. I'd order a bacon pizza and drink a half-dozen Octoberfests.





jrmagic said:


> I'd say that's some sound advice:beer: then you can get back on the wagon tomorrow.



Love the support around here! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> You might as well just hang it up. I'd order a bacon pizza and drink a half-dozen Octoberfests.





jrmagic said:


> I'd say that's some sound advice:beer: then you can get back on the wagon tomorrow.





bvibert said:


> Love the support around here! :beer:



I do the same thing, once you go off the rails on a particular day you must embrace it. Check out Sat on my calorie tracker ... and I didn't enter everything:


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> You might as well just hang it up. I'd order a bacon pizza and drink a half-dozen Octoberfests.





jrmagic said:


> I'd say that's some sound advice:beer: then you can get back on the wagon tomorrow.





bvibert said:


> Love the support around here! :beer:





wa-loaf said:


> I do the same thing, once you go off the rails on a particular day you must embrace it. Check out Sat on my calorie tracker ... and I didn't enter everything:



With this overwhelming response its pizza for dinner tonight! :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> With this overwhelming response its pizza for dinner tonight! :beer:



Don't forget the beer. Lots and lots of beer ....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2011)

waloaf

I'm assuming net calories means total calories consumed minus exercise?

What program are you using again to track this?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> waloaf
> 
> I'm assuming net calories means total calories consumed minus exercise?
> 
> What program are you using again to track this?



Yeah, that's correct. Shooting for about 1800 calories a day. I think the site over estimates the calories I burn in exercise. Either way I'm coming in under 1800 consistently which gives me about a 1lb a week weight loss.

It's on the Livestrong website and has a corresponding iPhone app.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 19, 2011)

I definitely don't trust the calorie burnt trackers on the machines at the gym.  Doesn't seem possible that I can burn 1100 calories on an eliptical machine in an hour.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I definitely don't trust the calorie burnt trackers on the machines at the gym.  Doesn't seem possible that I can burn 1100 calories on an eliptical machine in an hour.



+1   Weight does impact the number of calories burned but there's a whole bunch of varables that aren't being taken into consideration there.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 19, 2011)

I use a HRM with a chest strap-- but not sure those are terribly accurate either... but my numbers are much lower on the HRM than on any gym machine I have ever been on, so at least I may not be overestimating as much with the HRM.


----------



## Nick (Oct 19, 2011)

I use Sparkdiet.com and their calorie tracker, they have an app too. it's pretty good. I haven't been perfect about tracking it though, but I'm going on Day #11 of no-cheating, except Saturday when I had 2000 calories, 800 of which were light- beer . Every other day has been ~1200 - 1400 cals and I've dropped almost 5 lb. in the last 10 days.


----------



## Nick (Oct 19, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I definitely don't trust the calorie burnt trackers on the machines at the gym.  Doesn't seem possible that I can burn 1100 calories on an eliptical machine in an hour.



I run at around 8MPH (pace of 7.5 min miles), I run 5 miles and it is right around 750 cals burned. At that pace I burn about 150 cal / mile. I'm 5'10, 193 lb right now, and that takes me 40 min. 

I think 1000 in an hour is a reasonable number, if you are really pushing it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

Madroch said:


> I use a HRM with a chest strap-- but not sure those are terribly accurate either... but my numbers are much lower on the HRM than on any gym machine I have ever been on, so at least I may not be overestimating as much with the HRM.



I have a HRM monitor and I hate it. Maybe it's my manboobs or something, but it chafes like a mofo so I don't bother with it. And I don't think the wrist based ones will do a good enough job.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 19, 2011)

Nick said:


> I run at around 8MPH (pace of 7.5 min miles), I run 5 miles and it is right around 750 cals burned. At that pace I burn about 150 cal / mile. I'm 5'10, 193 lb right now, and that takes me 40 min.
> 
> I think 1000 in an hour is a reasonable number, if you are really pushing it.



That's running, I don't think a low impact elliptical will get yo those numbers. 7.5 min mile is fast!


----------



## Tooth (Oct 19, 2011)

The HRM are pretty invaluable. Its good to know what the little ticker is doing so youre not wasting your time. Running on the treadmill or the elliptical is great. I am sure you have heard it before but doing intervals on those machines can be pretty damn rewarding in terms of results. Getting your heart up and down throughout a 35 min workout is way better in terms of both long term and short terms calorie burning vs a lower HR over an hour. You have to work though. From all Ive been reading lately its the 3D or multiplanar interval workouts that are going to be the next level of fitness. Its the new crossfit, P90x2, insanity asylum, type stuff. Pretty tough but super rewarding in a short time frame. 
Now if only I can not eat the damn garlic mustard pretzels, the cheddar cheese pretzels, and some Sams during tonights World Series I'll be happy. I'm pretty weak sometimes.


----------



## Sky (Oct 19, 2011)

regarding calories burnt on an eliptical (or other "machine)....1) I think it's more valuable as a measure for itself vs your actual calorie count.  If you use that same type of machine...your performance change from day to day is still measurable.  2) I work with some serious folks whose job it is to develop routines for soldiers, and a decent benchmark for an eliptical is 500 calories in 30 minutes (per the machine).  That's not an "elite" value necessarily....just a good benchmark.  I haven't worked on an eliptical for 30 minutes for a while....too busy doing "circuit" stuff....3 - 4 minutes on each phase OR...multiple events on the rowing machine (5k meters by doing 2K, 1.5K, 1K, and a 500) with two minutes between events, aiming for 2-min/500 meters or better.  When I've done 30 minutes on the eliptical....500 cal in 30 minutes is a pretty decent workout (maybe that's what being 56 thinks  :>   ).


----------



## benwhiteskis (Oct 20, 2011)

are you guys really counting calories? If you want to do real preseason training, it's mostly about how much plyos you can do. Think about this in terms of skiing. If a run takes 5 minutes, try to be able to do 5 minutes solid of plyos (basically jumping around). Calories are counted by middle-aged people whose physical activity for the week is loading their kids into the suburban to go to soccer practice.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's running, I don't think a low impact elliptical will get yo those numbers. 7.5 min mile is fast!



I've rotated through using the elliptical, treadmill and stairmaster at the gym.  I change it up based on boredom.

When I train cardio, I do interval training of 60 seconds as hard as I can go, 90-120 seconds 'jogging' pace depending on how I'm feeling and how much recovery I think I need to hit it hard again for 60 seconds.  Training sessions are always 30 minutes.  

From a typical 30 minute session I get calories burned readouts of approximately:

550 elliptical
475 stairmaster
450 treadmill

in terms of which machine I feel kicks my ass the most

Stairmaster - and by a large margin
Treadmill
Elliptical - definitely the easiest

That's the reason I place little stock in how many calories a machine tells me I've burned.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2011)

benwhiteskis said:


> Calories are counted by middle-aged people whose physical activity for the week is loading their kids into the suburban to go to soccer practice.



ben

you clearly need to spend a bit more time on this site and learn the AZ demographic. :lol:

for the most part, we're a bunch of working stiffs in our 30s and 40s trying to fight back decades of beer over consumption.  We're not 18 year olds completing backcountry feats that have never been done before like yourself.   And though we are not, it's cool as shit for someone like yourself to contribute on the site. 

WTF is a plyo anyway?  Point me to a routine if you think it might help me improve my skiing fitness for the upcoming season. I've heard of plyometrics before, but have never investigated what they are.  Perhaps I've been too busy drinking beer. :beer:


----------



## Tooth (Oct 20, 2011)

Plyo is "jump training". Go onto ebay and order P90x plyometrics dvd and go for it.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2011)

benwhiteskis said:


> are you guys really counting calories? If you want to do real preseason training, it's mostly about how much plyos you can do. Think about this in terms of skiing. If a run takes 5 minutes, try to be able to do 5 minutes solid of plyos (basically jumping around). Calories are counted by middle-aged people whose physical activity for the week is loading their kids into the suburban to go to soccer practice.



I wish it was that easy. I was a fat schmuck in high school, (well, not super fat but I was arond 200 lb always, but zero muscle). I really do need to watch what I eat, as I have a self control problem, and if I don't actively pay attention to what I eat, it doesn't matter how much I work out (and I work out normally 5 - 7 hrs / week). I will still gain weight. 

when I started writing down calories, I was shocked at how much I was eating. Some days, over 4500 calories.I would eat a whole pizza. 

Exercise is the only thing that has kept me in check, if I didn't work out regularly I would be 250 lb. probably, haha. 

watching my calories works. If I track and eat less, I can drop 2 - 3 lb / week, which I've been doing now for two weeks (down 6 lb so far). Getting ready for the season!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> I use Sparkdiet.com and their calorie tracker, they have an app too. it's pretty good. I haven't been perfect about tracking it though, but I'm going on Day #11 of no-cheating, except Saturday when I had 2000 calories, 800 of which were light- beer . Every other day has been ~1200 - 1400 cals and I've dropped almost 5 lb. in the last 10 days.



That's the site that I used when I lost a lot of weight a few years ago.  Their tracker was always such a PITA to use though, that's why I stopped using it.  I tried to start back up with them several times since, but it never lasted too long.

I'm liking the interface on myfitnesspal much better so far.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

benwhiteskis said:


> are you guys really counting calories? If you want to do real preseason training, it's mostly about how much plyos you can do. Think about this in terms of skiing. If a run takes 5 minutes, try to be able to do 5 minutes solid of plyos (basically jumping around). Calories are counted by middle-aged people whose physical activity for the week is loading their kids into the suburban to go to soccer practice.



heh, we can't all be 20 forever. You'll get a real job eventually and find yourself in the same boat. And yes we are mostly middle aged people here ... but I load the kids into a Subaru to go to soccer.

So watching what you take in, working out and doing plyo (hope you are doing more for your core as well) is the best way to get in shape and lose weight.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

Plyo rocks... while I've been various weights over the past several ski seasons and regularly done cardio before and during each season, I never had more ski stamina than right after finishing P90x with the plyo focus.  After I stopped, and the season wore on... I lost a lot of it.   Skiing two or three days a week for 4 hours at a clip (at least one of those days with intermediate kids) was obviously not enough to keep my middle aged legs up to snuff.  That is why I am doing insanity now.. it is all plyo.. day in and day out.  I plan to continue various plyo excercises through this ski seson (hybrid of p90x/insanity) to try an avoid losing the legs and the inevitable winter weight gain.  We'll see if my thoery pans out...


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep.. and I count calories because I am middle aged, sit behind a desk 10-12 hours a day and the pounds really creep on.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's the site that I used when I lost a lot of weight a few years ago.  Their tracker was always such a PITA to use though, that's why I stopped using it.  I tried to start back up with them several times since, but it never lasted too long.
> 
> I'm liking the interface on myfitnesspal much better so far.



Never used Spark... but it seems that most folks who have used spark and MFP prefer MFP for logging cals.  Livestrong has a program too, but it is kind of a PITA also.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

Tooth said:


> Plyo is "jump training". Go onto ebay and order P90x plyometrics dvd and go for it.



Or get the insanity "Plyo circuit" or "Max plyo"-- or the whole damn insanity set, just about all the disks have some plyo (Cardio circuit, max cardio, cardio strength, Max interval, etc).


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 20, 2011)

You don't need to count calories or even diet in the traditional sense to lose weight. It is all about eating the right foods. Of course, many of the foods you should avoid for the most part (cheeseburgers, pizza, etc.) are the same foods you would avoid with a traditional diet. That said, you can eat as much fat as you like, as long as it is the right fats, and you can eat as much carbs as you want, as long as they are the right carbs. The biggest factor to watch is the glycemic load of the foods you are eating (not to be confused with the glycemic index). I lost 25 pounds last winter (all the weight I needed to lose) simply by eating this way, and with the only exercise being skiing once a week.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> WTF is a plyo anyway?  Point me to a routine if you think it might help me improve my skiing fitness for the upcoming season. I've heard of plyometrics before, but have never investigated what they are.  Perhaps I've been too busy drinking beer. :beer:



If you want to try something quick, look up the leg blaster on Youtube. It was posted in this thread a while back.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Never used Spark... but it seems that most folks who have used spark and MFP prefer MFP for logging cals.  Livestrong has a program too, but it is kind of a PITA also.



The biggest problem I had with Spark is they never seemed to have the food I was eating in their system, or the search sucked too badly to find it.  I hated having to manually enter stuff in.  So far with MFP they've had everything in the data base (or something close enough at least).  I also dig the bar code reader for purchased foods.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The biggest problem I had with Spark is they never seemed to have the food I was eating in their system, or the search sucked too badly to find it.  I hated having to manually enter stuff in.  So far with MFP they've had everything in the data base (or something close enough at least).  I also dig the bar code reader for purchased foods.



Livestrong has most of the store bought foods in their database. The tough one's for me are when I go to the cafe at work and buy lunch. Then I have to kind of add up all the parts of my sandwich to figure out the calories. That's kind of a pain.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Livestrong has most of the store bought foods in their database. The tough one's for me are when I go to the cafe at work and buy lunch. Then I have to kind of add up all the parts of my sandwich to figure out the calories. That's kind of a pain.



I decided to use "close enough" options this time around.  I tend to be too exact, which get's tiring for me, and I stop doing it.  If they don't have the exact brand of something I'm eating, or if it's from a cafe or homemade, I just find something that's close, always trying to err on the side of being more calories than it really is.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 20, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I decided to use "close enough" options this time around.  I tend to be too exact, which get's tiring for me, and I stop doing it.  If they don't have the exact brand of something I'm eating, or if it's from a cafe or homemade, I just find something that's close, always trying to err on the side of being more calories than it really is.



That has always been my biggest gripe about those cal-counting apps.  I want the exact brand in the exact amount or else I get annoyed real quick.  Taking your close enough approach is worth a shot.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Livestrong has most of the store bought foods in their database. The tough one's for me are when I go to the cafe at work and buy lunch. Then I have to kind of add up all the parts of my sandwich to figure out the calories. That's kind of a pain.



perhaps you can make a suggestion to HR that they post the calorie count of menu items in the cafe?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> I've actually dropped 10-15lbs and am the leanest I've been in years.



Awesome job dude, keep up the good work!




deadheadskier said:


> I definitely don't trust the calorie burnt trackers on the machines at the gym.  Doesn't seem possible that I can burn 1100 calories on an eliptical machine in an hour.



Yeah, there's something wrong there.  I dont fully trust any machine's output either, though I do track them as an approximate guide, it's good enough for government work, so to speak (or alternatively, better than nothing).  But unless you're practically running on that elliptical like an animal, I dont see how you're getting 1100.  I use various machines at various gyms and come in about 580 - 650 calories at 60 minutes depending on how lazy hard I work.  



benwhiteskis said:


> are you guys really counting calories?..........Calories are counted by middle-aged people whose physical activity for the week is loading their kids into the suburban to go to soccer practice.



This is simply not true.  Elite athletes at all levels and sports count calories.  

Frankly, if you _can_ do it, you should.  Do you absolutely need to?  No, not at all.  But on balance, in the long run, someone strictly counting calories and exercising regularly, will have better results than someone not counting calories at all and exercising regularly, which is a pretty obvious concept really.



Riverskier said:


> You don't need to count calories or even diet in the traditional sense to lose weight. It is all about eating the right foods. Of course, many of the foods you should avoid for the most part (cheeseburgers, pizza, etc.) are the same foods you would avoid with a traditional diet.



I mean, this really isnt technically true either though.  If you overeat "all the right foods", you're 100% going to gain weight, so diet is important. Maybe I misunderstood you?

In an extreme (and somewhat admittedly unrealistic example), I could eat nothing but 2000 calories of cheeseburgers per day for a month and do better than someone overeating 3000 calories of almonds, cottage cheese, vegetables, tuna fish, whole grains, and lean meats like turkey breast per day for a month.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Livestrong has most of the store bought foods in their database. *The tough one's for me are when I go to the cafe at work and buy lunch. Then I have to kind of add up all the parts of my sandwich to figure out the calories. That's kind of a pain*.



I use the USDA nutrients database for this.  I dont know how livestrong works, but on myfitnesspal you can create a saved item if it's something you make for yourself a lot (like if you make a ham, turkey, American cheese on wheat sandwich at the cafe every day)  and then it's no time at all.

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/




bvibert said:


> I always trying to err on the side of being more calories than it really is.



I do the same thing!   I do that with exercise too.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 20, 2011)

I don;t see myself having the patience to enter all my food intake into an app but I do try to keep a general idea of where I am at each day,


----------



## x10003q (Oct 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yeah, there's something wrong there.  I dont fully trust any machine's output either, though I do track them as an approximate guide, it's good enough for government work, so to speak (or alternatively, better than nothing).  But unless you're practically running on that elliptical like an animal, I dont see how you're getting 1100.  I use various machines at various gyms and come in about 580 - 650 calories at 60 minutes depending on how lazy hard I work.



If there is no way to account for your weight on the machine then the calories burned number has no meaning. For the same time and resistance, there is no way my 125 pound wife burns the same amount of calories as me at 215 pounds.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

x10003q said:


> If there is no way to account for your weight on the machine then the calories burned number has no meaning. For the same time and resistance, there is no way my 125 pound wife burns the same amount of calories as me at 215 pounds.



Most treadmills I've been on ask me my weight before I start.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

x10003q said:


> If there is no way to account for your weight on the machine then the calories burned number has no meaning. For the same time and resistance, there is no way my 125 pound wife burns the same amount of calories as me at 215 pounds.



True.  But to burn off 1100 in just one hour, how much would you have to weigh?   I'm thinking an awful lot, so I'm saying something must be wrong with that elliptical machine.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

I use the close enough thing in MFP.  I also save a lot of meals I eat often-- lunch sandwiches.  The thing that has shocked me is the salt intake-- been trying to cut that down but a lot of the lean proteins have a lof of salt in the form I use them-- turkey and chicken coldcuts, tuna from pouch or can, etc.  

At my weigh in today hit 143 lbs (5" 8.5") which is absolutely nuts for me-- Insanity is a fat shredder-- I just hope it isn't a muscle shredder as well as I didn't have much of that to start with....


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Livestrong has most of the store bought foods in their database. The tough one's for me are when I go to the cafe at work and buy lunch. Then I have to kind of add up all the parts of my sandwich to figure out the calories. That's kind of a pain.



I had some home made chicken noodle soup my father in law made for lunch, which I would have guessed is low fat, but when I took it out of the fridge this morning it was like jelly. I wonder why that is, is that fat coagulating, or is that just normal for chicken noodle soup....


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Most treadmills I've been on ask me my weight before I start.



Yeah. 

On my treadmill, when I was 195 lb - 1 mile @ 8.0mph = 163 cal
at 180 lb 1 mile @ 8.0mph = 148 cal


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I mean, this really isnt technically true either though.  If you overeat "all the right foods", you're 100% going to gain weight, so diet is important. Maybe I misunderstood you?



Yup. Conversely, you can eat crap and just have low calories of it and lose weight. 

Did you ever see this guy? 

http://articles.nydailynews.com/201...7080716_1_junk-food-food-diary-unhealthy-food



> It may sound too good to be true, but nutrition professor Mark Haub proved you can have your cake and eat it too - by putting himself on a "Snack Cake Diet" and losing 27 pounds in 2 months.
> 
> Haub, who teaches at Kansas State University, set out to prove that losing weight is simple: it's all about how much you eat, not what you eat.
> 
> In other words, you can eat whatever you want, but you have to cut calories.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> I had some home made chicken noodle soup my father in law made for lunch, which I would have guessed is low fat, but when I took it out of the fridge this morning it was like jelly. I wonder why that is, is that fat coagulating, or is that just normal for chicken noodle soup....



I make home chicken soup all the time. After you cook up the chicken you need to take it out of the broth and let the broth cool (usually overnight) until the fat congeals at the top. Then scrape the fat out. If he skipped that part then it prob was pretty fatty. Jelly itself isn't bad I keep mine thick so it does the same thing, but if you get the bright yellow/orange stuff that's the fat.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> At my weigh in today hit 143 lbs (5" 8.5") which is absolutely nuts for me-- Insanity is a fat shredder--* I just hope it isn't a muscle shredder as well* as I didn't have much of that to start with....



I'm in the same boat in that I've lost a ton of weight in the last 5 months, but I havent lost much (if any) muscle mass.  I attribute it to weights once or twice a week, and probably more importantly, I make sure to consume >100 grams of protein a day.



Nick said:


> Yup. Conversely, *you can eat crap and just have low calories of it and lose weight. *



Exactly.  It's math.  Essentially, 3,500 calories = 1lb, whether the calories come from cheeseburgers or broccoli.  I've lost 43 lbs now, and I'm done, and other than beer, I really dont feel I've "sacrificed" much at all.  I still each potato chips, I just only eat 1 serving etc...., instead of continually plunging my hand into the bag and not knowing how much potato chips I'm eating.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> I use the close enough thing in MFP.  I also save a lot of meals I eat often-- lunch sandwiches.  The thing that has shocked me is the salt intake-- been trying to cut that down but a lot of the lean proteins have a lof of salt in the form I use them-- turkey and chicken coldcuts, tuna from pouch or can, etc.



Sodium intake has been a big problem for me too.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm in the same boat in that I've lost a ton of weight in the last 5 months, but I havent lost much (if any) muscle mass.  I attribute it to weights once or twice a week, and probably more importantly, I make sure to consume >100 grams of protein a day.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.  It's math.  Essentially, 3,500 calories = 1lb, whether the calories come from cheeseburgers or broccoli.  I've lost 43 lbs now, and I'm done, and other than beer, I really dont feel I've "sacrificed" much at all.  I still each potato chips, I just only eat 1 serving etc...., instead of continually plunging my hand into the bag and not knowing how much potato chips I'm eating.



I've averaged about 130 grams of protein a day- no weight training at the moment but plenty of body resistance work- push ups, lunges, squats-- hopefully that is enough to avoid too much muscle loss-- that and I keep my cal deficit at a minimum-- lose the wieght slowly to try and avoid muscle loss.

As to the math-- it is easy-- if you look back over time- I have lost exactly what I have been targeting-- when I had a 500 cal deficit a day- I lost an average of a pound a week, when I am at a 250 cal deficit a day- I lose about a pound every two weeks.  a simple graph confirms it.  

As to junk food- i sneak some in now and again-- I just limit it to a serving, or if I don't I make sure I stay within or at least shouting distance of either my daily (if minimal indulgence) or weekly ( if serious indulgence) target deficit.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yup. Conversely, you can eat crap and just have low calories of it and lose weight.
> 
> Did you ever see this guy?
> 
> http://articles.nydailynews.com/201...7080716_1_junk-food-food-diary-unhealthy-food



That's all fine and good, but what you eat also makes a difference in being satisfied. I used to eat a bunch of scrambled eggs and ham for breakfast with toast. Now it filled me fine and was mostly healthy, but when I tallied up the calories it was around 600 calories. I switched to Oatmeal (used to hate the stuff, but it's growing on me) with some raspberries and honey. Fills me up just as much, but it's less than 250 calories. This gives me room for a more satisfying lunch and dinner and maybe even a cookie.

The cravings from all the sugar in those junk food diets must insane.


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> That's all fine and good, but what you eat also makes a difference in being satisfied. I used to eat a bunch of scrambled eggs and ham for breakfast with toast. Now it filled me fine and was mostly healthy, but when I tallied up the calories it was around 600 calories. I switched to Oatmeal (used to hate the stuff, but it's growing on me) with some raspberries and honey. Fills me up just as much, but it's less than 250 calories. This gives me room for a more satisfying lunch and dinner and maybe even a cookie.
> 
> The cravings from all the sugar in those junk food diets must insane.



This, plus the fact that the type of foods you consume have effects on your health other than just your weight- cholesterol, blood sugar, etc. So yes, you will lose weight simply cutting calories, but if you are concerned about your overall health you should still pay attention to what you are eating.

Plus, the idea that all calories are created equal is a myth. A very popular myth believed by many doctors and nutritionists, but a myth nonetheless. Your metabolism responds differently to a certain amount of high GI carbs than an equal amount of protein or low GI carbs. This causes a marked jump in blood glucose levels, which causes the body to release more insulin. This causes excess fat storage and weight gain if not burned off quickly. Controlling insulin secretion is one of the keys to losing weight. Fiber rich carbs (whole grains, beans, etc.) are digested slowly, controlling insulin, and your body actually burns calories digesting the food.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> As to the math-- it is easy-- if you look back over time- I have lost exactly what I have been targeting-- when I had a 500 cal deficit a day- I lost an average of a pound a week, when I am at a 250 cal deficit a day- I lose about a pound every two weeks.  a simple graph confirms it.



It really is astounding how perfect it works, which amazed me at first, until I realized it shouldnt.  2+2 is always 4.  It's really the same concept, just with the 3,500cals = 1lb.



wa-loaf said:


> That's all fine and good, but what you eat also makes a difference in being satisfied.



The protein helps there too, it makes you feel full.  And I try not to skip meals too, so I'll put down a protein shake if i forget to eat or have no time.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2011)

big fan of the protein shake.  30mg shakes before and after weight training


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> big fan of the protein shake.  30mg shakes before and after weight training



What do you use? I've been just eating some greek yogurt after workouts. Anyone use the P90x recovery drink?


----------



## Madroch (Oct 20, 2011)

I use 100% whey protein shakes- the two brands I most often use have 18mg and 23 mg apiece.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What do you use? I've been just eating some greek yogurt after workouts. Anyone use the P90x recovery drink?



GNC Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60.  

To get the most out of resistance training, you need to load up on Protein both before and after workouts.  The problem with getting protein from food after a workout is that it doesn't digest fast enough to get into the blood stream and to the muscles within the first hour following a work out.  That is the most critical time for muscle recovery.  At least, that's what the muscle heads at the gym tell me.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 20, 2011)

First off Insanity is the best. Insanity Asylum is great also. I love both and do both every week just switching it up between workouts.

Second, get Optimum Nutritions' Hydrowhey. 30 g protien, no Cholesterol, super low fat if at all. Great stuff. 

I believe it is about counting cals and eating great supercharged foods. Any other way and youre just wasting your time.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

For a quick can on the run, I like Pure Protein 35g ($2.71 at GNC).

For at home post-workouts, I like Elite Gourmet (chocolate or vanilla) because they both taste great with skim milk (some protein powders taste like azz), and I like how they're a whey/casein blend (as opposed to just whey).


----------



## Tooth (Oct 20, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> GNC Amplified Wheybolic Extreme 60.
> 
> To get the most out of resistance training, you need to load up on Protein both before and after workouts.  The problem with getting protein from food after a workout is that it doesn't digest fast enough to get into the blood stream and to the muscles within the first hour following a work out.  That is the most critical time for muscle recovery.  At least, that's what the muscle heads at the gym tell me.



The whey before is great but you need whey and fast carbs together right after the workout. A 1:1 or 2:1 ratio is best dependent on somatotype. This is the only time of the day where fast acting carbs are recommended. Be careful though. If you are an endomorph like me the 1:1 is the way to go. Optimum Nutrition makes Recovery powders with the premixed ratios all ready for the water. Also before you workout try Jackd 3d. Go slow with this stuff. Have it about 30 mins before the resistance workout. Will be a life changer.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> For a quick can on the run, I like Pure Protein 35g ($2.71 at GNC).
> 
> For at home post-workouts, I like Elite Gourmet (chocolate or vanilla) because they both taste great with skim milk (some protein powders taste like azz), and I like how they're a whey/casein blend (as opposed to just whey).



I love the Elite Gourmet also. Best used as meal replacement for the reasons of the casein involvement. Tricky stuff but if you do it right then holy smokes it works. It takes a plan.


----------



## Nick (Oct 20, 2011)

Madroch said:


> I use 100% whey protein shakes- the two brands I most often use have 18mg and 23 mg apiece.



I'm usinG Isopure. A bit more expensive but it mixes really well.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 20, 2011)

Tooth said:


> I love the Elite Gourmet also. Best used as meal replacement for the *reasons of the casein involvement. *Tricky stuff but if you do it right then holy smokes it works. It takes a plan.



I've heard some bodybuilders will drink a casein shake before bed, on the belief that because it's a slow acting protein, it will give the body protein as they sleep (i.e. not forcing the body to eat muscle for fuel).  I dont know about all that, but it's an interesting theory nonetheless.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 20, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've heard some bodybuilders will drink a casein shake before bed, on the belief that because it's a slow acting protein, it will give the body protein as they sleep (i.e. not forcing the body to eat muscle for fuel).  I dont know about all that, but it's an interesting theory nonetheless.




They do. I don't need those extra cals that late. Would go to pure fat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2011)

Tooth said:


> Be careful though. If you are an endomorph like me the 1:1 is the way to go. Optimum Nutrition makes Recovery powders with the premixed ratios all ready for the water. Also before you workout try Jackd 3d. Go slow with this stuff. Have it about 30 mins before the resistance workout. Will be a life changer.



I feel your pain brother.  Fellow Endomorph.  Even when I was very light in college at 155# (I'm 5'8") I always had a spare tire.  I'd have to give up the booze and manage my diet to the extreme to have a very low body fat percentage.  I have never had nor probably ever will have 'Six Pack Abs'; not that vanity is all that important to me or why I work out.  Ski performance is the #1 reason, followed by just generally feeling better and having more energy.  

Not sure if this is the case for you, but the danger of being an Endomorph for me is that I gain weight very proportionately. I was shocked 2 years ago when I stepped on the scale at 215.  I thought maybe 195. I hadn't weighed myself in probably five years.  Never before had I seen the scale go over 200.

Only exercise I've ever gotten in my life has been from playing sports.  In my post college adult life that's been skiing 15-30 days a season and going swimming once a week in the summer.  I've never been a runner, biker etc, and never lifted weights.  Until I saw 215.  Joined the gym the next day.

With no changes to my diet or alcohol consumption, 3 resistance training days per week and 4-5 days of cardio, I lost 25# and got down to 190 in a year.   I had been plateaued at that weight until this summer.  In July, I asked a personal trainer at the gym what his thoughts were on supplements and if I should take them.  

He recommended I take what he does, which is the Protein shake, but instead of all 60 grams after a workout, 30 before and 30 after and don't take it on off days like the product suggests

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3509954

a vitamin pack on workout days

http://www.gnc.com/pwr/product-revi...Mega-Men-EXTREME-ATHLETE-Vitapak-Program.html

and Fishoil every day

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2965535

For two months I've done that and made the following diet changes.  I eat a light breakfast every midweek day (half a bagel with no fat cream cheese) when before I just had coffee in the morning.  I eat the exact same amount of calories for lunch, but instead of all at once around 12:30 or so, I have half of it at 11:00 and the other half at 2:00.  I eat the same large dinner.  I drink the same amount of booze.  So, by adding the Bagel and the Protein Shakes, I'm actually consuming 200-  750 calories more per day.  

I stepped on the scale this morning at 182.  I've lost 8 pounds in two months after being plateaued at 190 for the 10 months prior.

Given my experience, I definitely give the supplements I take a glowing endorsement.

Tell me about the Jack'd product.  Maybe that might be a better product than the vitamin pack I take.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Deadheadskier. Thats sounds awesome. Smart to get someone who gave you a solid plan. The protien you are taking is kick ass. I do the same before and after 30-30. Sometimes if I am getting to big I cut it down to 15-20g before and after. The Jack3d wont replace your multivitamin pak. Its great for pre resistance training. It is for energy, creatine, and nitric oxide. It will cause your blood vessels to vasodilate or open up more so that more nutrients are carried to your muscles. I know it sounds like BS but this preworkout class of supplements have really helped people make major changes. I use it at half strength and all I can say is wow from a results standpoint. No extra cals to speak of and the energy is the main reason I use it. The key is to go slow and find your level. They say 3 scoops but Ive never been there. 2 max and Im set. 

http://www.jack-3d.com/


----------



## k ski patroler (Oct 21, 2011)

Is this how I will be when I get old? I don't want to eat healthy


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2011)

k ski patroler said:


> Is this how I will be when I get old? I don't want to eat healthy



check the dinner thread.  I hardly eat healthy outside of the Bagel with no fat cream cheese and even that's not really 'healthy'.

and who you calling old :flame:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2011)

Even though I haven't been very good about keeping within my recommended calorie intake I still managed to drop about 5 pounds in the last few weeks.  Tracking my food has caused me to be more conscious about how much I'm eating and as a result I've been eating less, even if I have a long way to go.

Now all I need to do is get off my ass and do some exercise!


----------



## Tooth (Oct 24, 2011)

Bad weekend for the old diet. I had way too much of everything from Thai food to cheesecake to steak bombs. Man I hate it when I do that stuff. At the moment it seems so right after a few stiff drinks. Now the payback begins. I am going to try and go clean eating for 6 weeks straight. Its time to stop the playing. I have a ton of weight to drop before the conditions get really good in January. Its now or never. 20 pounds needs to go.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2011)

Tooth said:


> Bad weekend for the old diet. I had way too much of everything from Thai food to cheesecake to steak bombs. Man I hate it when I do that stuff. At the moment it seems so right after a few stiff drinks. Now the payback begins. I am going to try and go clean eating for 6 weeks straight. Its time to stop the playing. I have a ton of weight to drop before the conditions get really good in January. Its now or never. 20 pounds needs to go.



Wedding party on Saturday, boston cream pie, beer, bacon wrapped scallops ... seems Sat is just my day to blow the calorie count. Keeping the rest of the week in check though and still losing so I think it's cool.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 24, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Wedding party on Saturday, boston cream pie, beer, bacon wrapped scallops ... seems Sat is just my day to blow the calorie count. Keeping the rest of the week in check though and still losing so I think it's cool.



Some very cutting edge PHDs, etc., in the field of nutrition and exercise physiology feel that a cheat day in a persons diet helps to reset what is called leptin. Leptin levels affect how a person readily loses fat during dieting. After a week of calorie depletion leptin levels fall dramatically thus losing weight becomes increasingly more difficult. By having a cheat day to eat what you like during the entire day, once a week, it is believed to keep your leptin levels from falling off the charts, thus keeping your "fat burning furnace" operating at a very high level. Look up Joel Marion and his Xtreme fat loss diet stuff. It works very well. I usually am super disciplined with this stuff but I'm in a two month slip. Time to pull it back together. You know how you have to be really ready to commit or its just futile.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2011)

Tooth said:


> Some very cutting edge PHDs, etc., in the field of nutrition and exercise physiology feel that a cheat day in a persons diet helps to reset what is called leptin. Leptin levels affect how a person readily loses fat during dieting. After a week of calorie depletion leptin levels fall dramatically thus losing weight becomes increasingly more difficult. By having a cheat day to eat what you like during the entire day, once a week, it is believed to keep your leptin levels from falling off the charts, thus keeping your "fat burning furnace" operating at a very high level. Look up Joel Marion and his Xtreme fat loss diet stuff. It works very well. I usually am super disciplined with this stuff but I'm in a two month slip. Time to pull it back together. You know how you have to be really ready to commit or its just futile.



Whether it's for physical or psychological reasons I think I cheat day every once and a while is a good idea, provided it's kept to every once and a while.  The last part is what usually gets me.

Ideally I need to change how I eat all the time, not just after I realize that I've gotten too fat.  So I need to come up with a good compromise and stick to it.  If I don't allow myself to indulge sometimes I'll never stick to it.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Whether it's for physical or psychological reasons I think I cheat day every once and a while is a good idea, provided it's kept to every once and a while.  The last part is what usually gets me.
> 
> Ideally I need to change how I eat all the time, not just after I realize that I've gotten too fat.  So I need to come up with a good compromise and stick to it.  If I don't allow myself to indulge sometimes I'll never stick to it.



I think the frequency of my every once in a while doesn't coincide with what the pros think lol. Friday night and Saturday were abd for me. Friday night it was a couple of helpings of baked ziti and a few MGD64s followed up on Saturday by cheseburgers, sausages and a few IPAs but as of this morning the impact of that was gone and I am down 25 lbs and starting to feel really good in the gym and on the trail


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm back in the 180's as of this morning. 189.8 :lol:

Down 6.7 pounds total since October 9th. I only plan on keeping this up for 3 - 4 more weeks or so, I'd like to get down to ~180.


----------



## Nick (Oct 24, 2011)

Tooth said:


> Bad weekend for the old diet. I had way too much of everything from Thai food to cheesecake to steak bombs. Man I hate it when I do that stuff. At the moment it seems so right after a few stiff drinks. Now the payback begins. I am going to try and go clean eating for 6 weeks straight. Its time to stop the playing. I have a ton of weight to drop before the conditions get really good in January. Its now or never. 20 pounds needs to go.



What drives me crazy is I will literally "start my diet" every Monday. The problem with me is excess, it's one or the other. Either I'm eating super clean and healthy, not cheating at all, or I'm eating 5,000 calories a day in alcohol, fries, and other crap. 

Why is it so hard to find a good middle ground!


----------



## Madroch (Oct 24, 2011)

Scale is stuck at the moment... Happens from time to time.  Last week of insanity... Rest week and then p90x/insanity hybrid.   If i'm not in shape this year I never will be.... plateau Can't be from the lack of leptin resetting cheat day.... Maybe I didn't go wild enough.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm back in the 180's as of this morning. 189.8 :lol:
> 
> Down 6.7 pounds total since October 9th. I only plan on keeping this up for 3 - 4 more weeks or so, I'd like to get down to ~180.



That's quite a bit of weight to lose in 2 weeks.  Most nutritionists recommend 1-2 pounds per week.  So, whatever you are doing seems to be working.

One thing to understand with weight loss is that once you reach a certain threshold, you can actually start eating more calories than what your calorie consumption is/was during your diet and maintain your weight or even continue to lose weight.  This has to do with the bacteria in your stomach that help with digestion.

The two dominant kinds of bacteria in your stomach are Bacteroidetes and Firmicutes.   Obese people have a higher percentage of Firmicutes where as lean people have a higher percentage of Bacteroidetes.  Bacteroidetes burn calories as energy much more efficiently than Firmicutes.  People with a high body fat percentage, have a high ratio of Frimicutes, don't burn calories as efficiently and convert the calories into more fat perpetuating the problem.  As you lose weight and become leaner, the ratio tilts in favor of Bacteroidetes making it easier to remain lean. Some scientists think this is just happenstance, but there is growing evidence supporting the claims that increasing the Bacteroidetes ratio in the gut helps keep the weight off.  Coincidentally, low carb diets have shown to reduce Firmicutes, so it's of little wonder why nutritionists recommend eating lesser amounts of carbs to achieve weight loss.

Understanding how bacteria affects metabolism is a relatively recent discovery in the past 10 years. With the increasing problem of obesity in America, I think artificial manipulation of bacteria ratios will be the next big thing in terms of weight loss programs.


----------



## Tooth (Oct 25, 2011)

I have zero problem eating "bugs". ZERO. Bring on the bugs. I'll go first.


----------



## Madroch (Oct 25, 2011)

Rather eat bugs... Than not eat pizza.  Sign me up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 25, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I think artificial manipulation of bacteria ratios will be the next big thing in terms of weight loss programs.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fecal_bacteriotherapy


----------



## Nick (Oct 25, 2011)

don't some people use  tapeworms to try to lose weight ?


----------



## Madroch (Oct 25, 2011)

On a sadder off-season conditioning note-- lost my SECOND wedding band this morning... colder weather and weight loss for the loss...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 25, 2011)

Madroch said:


> On a sadder off-season conditioning note-- lost my SECOND wedding band this morning... colder weather and weight loss for the loss...



Been there, done that...

Bummer!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 25, 2011)

Madroch said:


> On a sadder off-season conditioning note-- lost my SECOND wedding band this morning... colder weather and weight loss for the loss...





bvibert said:


> Been there, done that...
> 
> Bummer!



Lost mine paddling my kayak on Cape Cod....


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 25, 2011)

Madroch said:


> On a sadder off-season conditioning note-- lost my SECOND wedding band this morning... colder weather and weight loss for the loss...



Bummer.  I've had mine cut off twice following basketball-related breaks.  It'll have to get cut off a 3rd time if I ever want it off.  Never gonna lose it that's for sure....


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2011)

Madroch said:


> On a sadder off-season conditioning note-- lost my SECOND wedding band this morning... colder weather and weight loss for the loss...



Lost mine 3 days after our wedding swimming in the ocean on our honeymoon in St. Thomas. :???:

Since the day I had bought it, I thought it was too loose and would fall off easily, but the jeweler said it was the right size.  idiot

I was going to go back to them and ask for a replacement as I had asked for a smaller size, then I saw a ring at a Kiosk in the St. Thomas airport that was cheap and I liked it better than the original, so I bought it. :lol:


----------



## Madroch (Nov 10, 2011)

Found the ring (actually wife found it in the laundry- go figure).. but the power outage caused me to lose some valuable DVD/insanity time.  Did some gym work instead... back infront of the TV now with a P90x/insanity hybrid.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 10, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Found the ring




Glad to hear you're allowed to sleep in your bedroom again.


----------



## Nick (Nov 11, 2011)

Well my weight loss plateaud. I'm still arond 188, down about 9 pounds total from a month ago, but haven't dropped another pound in a week and a half. Eating more /moving less in th elast week, due to travel from work and generally late / sleepless nights. Bleh! I'd like to drop another 8 or so by the end of Nov.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been slacking a little on the p90x the last couple weeks. Losing power, getting sick, etc... still slowly losing weight (Halloween candy really made it tough). Running a 5k tomorrow so I'm skipping the Friday leg workout. Next week I buckle down and really hit Phase 3 till December.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 11, 2011)

I've stalled over the last 3 weeks or so losing only 1 more pound bringnig the total to 26. Too many events, too much food and wayyy too much beer but it was a blast. At least I didn't gain anything and I still managed to hit the gym pretty hard 3-4 times each week.


----------



## Tooth (Nov 11, 2011)

Keep at it. We'll be happy when the goods get here and we are skiing/riding our entire respective mountains all day long. I need to turn it up a notch also. I'm switching up my workouts. Time for a change.


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

Just found this: 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifes...t-the-slopes/2011/11/17/gIQAeCkeUN_story.html

A gym is offering  a ski-specific workout regimen



> The class is a joint effort between the upscale gym chain and Aspen/Snowmass, a ski resort operator with four mountains in Aspen and Snowmass, Colo. The two are offering discounts to each other’s customers to get them skiing or working out. Class participants can get a fifth lift ticket free with the purchase of four, and other discounts on lodging, equipment rentals, and more. For resort-goers, they can get a $100 discount on select initiation fees on joining the gym.


----------



## Sky (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm still working out with my pal @ work.  He's really into it.  I'm his "project".

So we recently started new stuff which is tucked into the workout.  We weight lift weight lifting 2x per week and do some sort of cardio the other three.  The new cardio stuff is 30 seconds of 3 different exercises 10 seconds to move from one exercise to the next.  Rowing, Pushups and side-to-side hops with a med ball (lower the med ball to the outer ankle on each side hop).  Five min rest.  Three rounds.  Interesting to say the least.  The push up part is tough cuz I'm out of breath.  I substitute "planks" and slow down the push up count.

The highlight this week was in the weight lifting.  I hit a personal high...300 lb dead lift.

The other weightlifting stuff is pretty interesting.  A good mix.  Lately, we've included "Box Jumps" with dumb bells.

After Thanksgiving and until Christmas.....the added gaol is, 1000 situps, 1000 pushups, 1000 other stuff (I stopped listening when I got tired  :>  ), basically 33 whatevers a day...every day.

If this doesn't break me....I should be ready to race.


----------



## Tooth (Nov 19, 2011)

Sky said:


> I'm still working out with my pal @ work.  He's really into it.  I'm his "project".
> 
> So we recently started new stuff which is tucked into the workout.  We weight lift weight lifting 2x per week and do some sort of cardio the other three.  The new cardio stuff is 30 seconds of 3 different exercises 10 seconds to move from one exercise to the next.  Rowing, Pushups and side-to-side hops with a med ball (lower the med ball to the outer ankle on each side hop).  Five min rest.  Three rounds.  Interesting to say the least.  The push up part is tough cuz I'm out of breath.  I substitute "planks" and slow down the push up count.
> 
> ...


 
That sounds tough. Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2011)

Tooth said:


> That sounds tough. Keep us posted with your progress.



Keep in mind Sky is 6'9" he's got a long way to go with all those push-up too ... :lol:


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 19, 2011)

My conditioning continues to mostly consist of drinking beer.  Meanwhile, this week my father set a world record (for his age/wt) by deadlifting 540lbs at age 65!!  So motivating......after this six pack is gone.....


----------



## drbar (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I'll try Canonball's workout.  After reading all of these, that seems to be the one that fits me best. Everybody else keep up the good work and see you on the slopes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Keep in mind Sky is 6'9" he's got a long way to go with all those push-up too ... :lol:



I was more thinking about the distance on the dead lifts.  

300# for a guy 6'9" is pretty good.

Dead lift is one exercise I've never tried to max out on.  I get too concerned with wrenching my back or hamstrings. I should do the exercise more frequently than I do.  I should do all Olympic lifts more often than I do actually.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 21, 2011)

Started my p90x-insanity hybrid today-  chest/back and cardio abs.  Will feel it in the morning I am sure.   Let it snow already.....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

As the season gets closer I am doing less and less for exercise.


----------



## Madroch (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> As the season gets closer I am doing less and less for exercise.



I did that last year.. peaked in October... faded throughout.. became quite noticeable in late Feb-march.  Determined not to let it happen again.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> I was more thinking about the distance on the dead lifts.
> 
> 300# for a guy 6'9" is pretty good.
> 
> Dead lift is one exercise I've never tried to max out on.  I get too concerned with wrenching my back or hamstrings. I should do the exercise more frequently than I do.  I should do all Olympic lifts more often than I do actually.



I do deadlifts every time I'm working on my legs. I think its one of the very best overall body exercises you can do. I sort of agree about not trying to max out in that I don't ever do them to failure but I will go pretty heavy for me. My last 2 sets are 4 reps each and I could definitely push one more and possibly even two more reps from each. 

I'm really getting pysched for the season. As of this morning I'm down 32 pounds and have really been feeling good running and in the gym.


----------



## Tooth (Nov 22, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I do deadlifts every time I'm working on my legs. I think its one of the very best overall body exercises you can do. I sort of agree about not trying to max out in that I don't ever do them to failure but I will go pretty heavy for me. My last 2 sets are 4 reps each and I could definitely push one more and possibly even two more reps from each.
> 
> I'm really getting pysched for the season. As of this morning I'm down 32 pounds and have really been feeling good running and in the gym.



The days of going to full out, vein popping failure are over for me. I dont think this old body could handle much of that. Thats great you are down 32 pounds. You are going to feel great out there this year.


----------



## Sky (Nov 26, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Meanwhile, this week my father set a world record (for his age/wt) by deadlifting 540lbs at age 65!!



Congrats to your dad!!  That's terrific.  The 300 mark for me is pretty close to what I see as a my max.  As others have commented....I'm concerned with my back and it's just not worth the risk.

As Wa Loaf pointed out...and is discussed on other web sites...tall guys (normal tall guys, NOT pro athletes) have a different dynamic.  Longer stroke in the leg and arm....longer muscles, etc.

I'm not interested in doing the bonemeal and protein shakes etc.  Just keeping toned and maybe pushing just a tad.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2011)

The deadlift is one of the best lifts you can do but can be dangerous as the weight starts to get heavy. I maxed out at 315 and haven't gone near that in a while after tearing my meniscus in my right knee. Squats are out as well. Bikram yoga has been the most effective exercise I have found, although its pretty brutal. Its improved my skiing a great deal as flexibility is key. At times your heart is really going so its a cardio blast as well. I gave up on running. First day on the slopes is tommorow so have to see how it goes..


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

Pffffft.  A lot of good all my hard work did me.  Back to square one when I can breathe again...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 4, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Pffffft.  A lot of good all my hard work did me.  Back to square one when I can breathe again...



I totally stopped working out in December. Started up Insanity on Monday, so different from P90X. He doesn't waste anytime with even the warm-up your kind of going all out already. I think I'll enjoy this more and the chicks in the video are hotter.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 4, 2012)

I loved insanity-- it moves a lot quicker-- less down time.  Plus, even the longer workouts are under an hour-- save the occassional day when you throw cardio abs on top.  Can't wait to get back to it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Tooth (Jan 4, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> I totally stopped working out in December. Started up Insanity on Monday, so different from P90X. He doesn't waste anytime with even the warm-up your kind of going all out already. I think I'll enjoy this more and the chicks in the video are hotter.



Its a great program. You'll get amazing results. No doubt.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing stuff this yoga is..totaly cured my meniscus pain..I mean its totaly gone..I thought I would be in pain the rest of my life! 2x a week in the gym 2x yoga and I'm feeling pretty good..deadlift weigh is creeping up ...300 maybe again? shoulder shrugs up to 550.on the machine..went up a suit size though..never thought about that..damn shoulders...


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 5, 2012)

I was good on my program until the Holidays and now haven't hit the gym on 2 weeks. Not bad though. I'm down 40 pounds and ate and drank like a king for more than a week in VT without gaining anything. Time to get back intot he gym tonight. It really made a noticeable difference on the hill.

Kingslog - that is great that the Yoga cured your pain.


----------



## hammer (Jan 5, 2012)

Just went to my first workout since the holidays...never been so drained.  Need to get on more cardio...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 5, 2012)

And the last of the egg nog and cookies is gone.


----------



## Madroch (Jan 6, 2012)

Gonna try and hit the gym today.. first workout post rib injury last sat... not planning on doing much other than to try and get breathing moderately deep.. maybe treadmill, or stationary bike if I am not in too much pain.  Anything to say I am starting rehab of some sort... of course, if it hurts like hell I'll be back to square one.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 6, 2012)

Uggh! Ribs suck. My sister just broke one last week walking the dog at Magic. She never even made it to the hill. I broke ribs years ago playing football. IMO the treadmill may cause too much jostling to your torso from the impact of your feet in the tread. try the bike first.   Heal up!!


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 6, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Gonna try and hit the gym today.. first workout post rib injury last sat... not planning on doing much other than to try and get breathing moderately deep.. maybe treadmill, or stationary bike if I am not in too much pain.  Anything to say I am starting rehab of some sort... of course, if it hurts like hell I'll be back to square one.





jrmagic said:


> Uggh! Ribs suck. My sister just broke one last week walking the dog at Magic. She never even made it to the hill. I broke ribs years ago playing football. IMO the treadmill may cause too much jostling to your torso from the impact of your feet in the tread. try the bike first.   Heal up!!



I agree with jrmgic.

I have had many rib injuries over the years from martial arts, and they take a long time to heal. Speaking from experience, don't rush it. If it still hurts to breath deep then you should give it more time.

Nothing worse than being a restless sleeper with busted up ribs


----------



## Tooth (Jan 6, 2012)

You know your body best. Listen to it. The elliptical may be less impact and help you loosen things up easier than the treadmill. Let it rest and it will heal by the time we get snow. Let us know how youre doing.


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh. I put on 5 lb over Christmas break. Now I'm back down 3. Still where I was in late October. The ski pants are JUST a big snug


----------



## Nick (Jan 6, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Gonna try and hit the gym today.. first workout post rib injury last sat... not planning on doing much other than to try and get breathing moderately deep.. maybe treadmill, or stationary bike if I am not in too much pain.  Anything to say I am starting rehab of some sort... of course, if it hurts like hell I'll be back to square one.



Moguls should be fine for those ribs 

No X-ray pics??!!


----------



## ski stef (Jan 6, 2012)

Been keeping up with pyramids in the basement along with short runs and hikes. I've felt pretty good skiing but also haven't been very challenged thus far.  Feeling the quads on a run or two every so.often but nothing crazy. 

Running has been tough for me in this elevation. Haven't ran over 2 miles in about a month and those 2 miles are taking me 20 minutes plus because there are some hills.  Frustrating yet, still plugging away.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 26, 2012)

Uhhh after skiing Jackson hole the other day wall squats are being incorporated into my daily workout from now on. My legs were on F I R E


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2012)

Nick said:


> Moguls should be fine for those ribs
> 
> No X-ray pics??!!



Almost mogul ready...couple more weeks... back to regular excercise, only get pain when doing pull ups, extended plank work, lawnmowers and a few other moves-- and still sore in the morning when I sleep on em-- 

damn, forgot to ask the doc for the pics when I went for my annual (had the hospital send em to my primary prior to visit).


----------



## Madroch (Jan 27, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Uhhh after skiing Jackson hole the other day wall squats are being incorporated into my daily workout from now on. My legs were on F I R E



lol... I know, serious difference in terrain from what a lot of us (at least me, anyway) are used to... read a funny article about this somewhere where the author wrote about the guys from the 600 foot local hill who went to the alps or something wihh 6000 vert-- and thier tale of woe....that would be me...


----------



## legalskier (Apr 3, 2012)

This.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2012)

I guess buying Mrs Fields cookies buy one get one free at cvs this week is keeping me way from posting in this thread, white marcendoma too good stomach has grown out,, munchies factor one thing that i always get hit with but i still love MJ.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 20, 2012)

6 day supermodel slim down! Down 10lbs in 2 weeks and going strong. Still skiing but lots of cardio and jump training. Have not been this committed to a diet/exercise regimen in at least 5 years and I have more energy then ever. Up early beep bopping around making omelets and walking the dogs BEFORE work. Unheard of for me  I usually wake up 5 min til it's time to leave


----------



## Johnskiismore (Apr 20, 2012)

For off season conditioning I have picked up jumping rope!  No idea why I have not done this before, it feels great.... once I gained the coordination to do more than three in a row.  I try to do four reps of fifty in the morning (50 is about the time I start tripping myself), and also when I get home from work.  Wish I had though of this before


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm stuck...my gym opens late so I can only hit it after work..and sometimes just not up to it. I've been trying to get in 2 full body workouts a week and yoga at least once, also fast hiking around a large park near me. But the weight stays the same, and yeah I don't eat as perfect as I should. I take the stairs whenever possible, walk a mile back and forth to work as fast as possible every day...not a runner though, hate it. A friend of mine who is 4 years younger than me  is..just a friggin animal, training for a 12 mile tough mudder, runs 6 miles twice a week, benches 300...don't know how he does it...


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2012)

kingslug said:


> I'm stuck...my gym opens late so I can only hit it after work..and sometimes just not up to it. I've been trying to get in 2 full body workouts a week and yoga at least once, also fast hiking around a large park near me. But the weight stays the same, and yeah I don't eat as perfect as I should. I take the stairs whenever possible, walk a mile back and forth to work as fast as possible every day...not a runner though, hate it. A friend of mine who is 4 years younger than me  is..just a friggin animal, training for a 12 mile tough mudder, runs 6 miles twice a week, benches 300...don't know how he does it...



The Tri-state TM in NJ in November??

As a veteran of the TM at Mount Snow last May (and 2 weeks from today, hopefully I will earn my 2nd orange headband!)  TM is almost as much about the mental toughness as it is out the physical challenge!  If you can comfortably run 5 miles and do 25 push ups/25 pull ups, you've got all the physical ability you'll need, since for the TM course, unless you're in the 1st group off of the day and a very fast, elite level athlete, you won't be running non stop for the whole course as you'll be waiting at most of the obstacles as your fellow TM'ers go through them ahead of you (and the for many obstacles HELP you get over/through them as you likely just did for them as they were going over/through that obstacle). The cold water is just that, but after the 1st couple of times, you know what you're getting into when you hit it each subsequent time and it's manageable.  The electricty parts, well to me last year they felt like a bee sting, noticeable, but not crazy, although I did see many people get "dropped" when the got "hit" by them.  The feeling of accomplishment you get when you cross that finishline, get that orange headband, and grab that free Dos Equis is AWESOME though, and convinced me to sign up again for this years event!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2012)

25 push ups is quite simple.  I know of very few people who can do 10 pull ups in a row, never mind 25.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2012)

Biceps Tendonitis = just doing some running right now. Trying to watch my intake some, but I've been going out a lot lately.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm not a runner. I've tried many times but it just wastes me too quick. I can hike, fast walk for miles though. As far as pullups, after too many shoulder seperations through the years its the one thing I avoid. I would like to try a better running shoe as I've heard they can be specific to your style, maybe mine is wrong as its gets very painfull pretty quick. Also at 225 I'm slamming my poor knees with a lot...


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2012)

Running and light weights for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2012)

Nick said:


> Running and light weights for me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Just for the hell of it I hired a personal trainer..dropped a grand on him..he favored light weights with very slow movements..didn't do a damn thing for me..just lightened my wallet...I've concluded after 30 years of lifting weights on and off that heavy lifting is the only thing that works. Its the only way to build strength and that really is the only purpose of lifting weights. I came across a program called strong lift 5x5. Pretty simple. Squats, bench, standing overhead press, rows and deadlifts. 5 sets of 5 reps, add 5 lbs to each workout. No machines, just a bench, power rack and olympic weights. You work the whole body and keep getting stronger. When you start maxing out there are variations to keep you on track. Its working so far and has helped me go bell to bell on the hill...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2012)

I can't stand going to gyms and working out standing in one place. I can't run to far either since I always end up with shin splints and it just pounds my knees and they end up hurting too.

To keep in shape I ended up going for walks outside all winter after dinner and now that it stays light out later have been doing some road riding after dinner and planning to get some mountain biking in too. It is a lot easier on the knees. I watch what I eat, but enjoy my desserts and ice cream too a few times a week. I'm at my 165 lb mark and want to stay right around it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2012)

kingslug said:


> I'm not a runner. I've tried many times but it just wastes me too quick. I can hike, fast walk for miles though. As far as pullups, after too many shoulder seperations through the years its the one thing I avoid. I would like to try a better running shoe as I've heard they can be specific to your style, maybe mine is wrong as its gets very painfull pretty quick. Also at 225 I'm slamming my poor knees with a lot...



Not a runner myself.  I prefer the stairmaster or eliptical machine for cardio.  I want to preserve my knees to prolong my skiing career as long as possible.

As for pull ups, if you are using correct form, there's minimal chance of dislocating a shoulder doing the exercise.  You are much more likely to dislocate a shoulder doing a military press or even a bench press than you are with doing pull ups.  The anatomy of the shoulder is that it is weakest underneath and strongest above hence, most dislocations are the result of downward pressure as there's very little underneath the head of the humerus to hold it in the shoulder socket.  You don't put downward pressure on the shoulder joint doing a pull up.  You very much do so with bench presses (especially incline) and military presses.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 21, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Biceps Tendonitis = just doing some running right now. Trying to watch my intake some, but I've been going out a lot lately.




yeah...I have to admit since I've been eating healthy and cutting back on the alcohol I really haven't been going out much (it's only been 2 weeks) but I'm doing so well and feeling so good I don't want to be tempted so I've been staying in a lot..kind of boring..


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2012)

I haven't seperated either of them in years but the damage is done. Hanging off anything is very painfull, tried the monkey bars last week, didn't work, but I can do 3 or 4 pullups. Presses and benching hurts but not as bad, its why I like deadlifting, zero pain and its fun to lift up a lot of weight. The GF and I bought 2 bikes last year..but never used the damn things...going to start this year with or without her!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-91_iXATY8


----------



## marcski (Apr 21, 2012)

Cycle.  Road and mountain.  Cycle hard...you must suffer in the saddle to reap the benefits.  The lbs fly off in the warmer weather when I can get out 3x/midweek before work and then on the weekends mostly on the roadbike. Could only get out for an hour or so today, got in 20 miles.  Got 30 on Tuesday before work and was out both sat and sunday last week.  

Then just pushups and situps and planks.  I could do some more arms, but like you, Slug, I've got some bum shoulders.


----------



## Nick (Apr 21, 2012)

did 5 miles today outside run, first outdoors run of the year. Was pretty damn tough. i'v ebeen pounding out 4 milers in the basement over and over again. 

Can't believe I ran a  marathon four years ago... haha


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 22, 2012)

Somehow I've lost almost 10lbs in the past two weeks. I think it has been from a combination of telemarking, working almost everyday for the past few weeks (which involves setting these massive beams) and watching Ski Stef diet. Kind of cracks me up she diets and we both loose weight. 
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2012)

marcski said:


> Cycle.  Road and mountain.  Cycle hard...you must suffer in the saddle to reap the benefits.  The lbs fly off in the warmer weather when I can get out 3x/midweek before work and then on the weekends mostly on the roadbike. Could only get out for an hour or so today, got in 20 miles.  Got 30 on Tuesday before work and was out both sat and sunday last week.
> 
> Then just pushups and situps and planks.  I could do some more arms, but like you, Slug, I've got some bum shoulders.



2:45 in the saddle over 43.5 miles yesterday AM with a bunch of hills - a really good sufferfest in the saddle!


----------



## Tooth (Apr 22, 2012)

Here is all you need. drjeff you'll like this for your tough mudder stuff. Once you start with this stuff you'll find yourself asking for more.

http://www.turbulencetraining.com/workouts/2012/April2012-Adventure.shtml

Enjoy. Your welcome.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 23, 2012)

kingslug said:


> I haven't seperated either of them in years but the damage is done. Hanging off anything is very painfull, tried the monkey bars last week, didn't work, but I can do 3 or 4 pullups. Presses and benching hurts but not as bad, its why I like deadlifting, zero pain and its fun to lift up a lot of weight. The GF and I bought 2 bikes last year..but never used the damn things...going to start this year with or without her!



Sounds like you have some damage to one or more of the rotator cuff muscles. 

I've slacked off a bit since the season ended. I took a digger President's week and had some lingering pain in one ankle and one knee along with some elbow tendinitis as an excuse to lay off the gym and running and I'm starting to pay the price. I've gained 5 pounds in the past 2 months. I really need to get my butt in gear and get back to the gym.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 23, 2012)

Got me some...rockered sneakers!  to you know..match my skis. Strange to walk around in but i think they will work..supposed to keep you off your heels and...we'll see...
Oh..question...after lifting are you totaly spent..I'm wiped...slugging on the couch now watching Top Gear..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2012)

Usually I'm pretty wiped out after lifting, but it's more due to incorporating circuits to get a bit of cardio in as well.  Rather than rest between sets, I go immediately into ab work unless the lifting exercise already involves the core such as squats or dead lifts.   I think the most important thing to do immediately after lifting is to have a protein shake.  It helps not only in making the work you do more beneficial, but also really helps with muscle recovery.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 24, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Usually I'm pretty wiped out after lifting, but it's more due to incorporating circuits to get a bit of cardio in as well.  Rather than rest between sets, I go immediately into ab work unless the lifting exercise already involves the core such as squats or dead lifts.   I think the most important thing to do immediately after lifting is to have a protein shake.  It helps not only in making the work you do more beneficial, but also really helps with muscle recovery.



I always do..hurts for 2 days anyway..


----------



## Madroch (Apr 30, 2012)

About 5 weeks in to stronglifts 5x5-- interesting program- doing a little cardio on off days but not enough.  My left shoulder gave out today doing overhead presses... have to see how that pans out- getting old sucks.


----------



## kingslug (May 3, 2012)

Still sticking to Stronglift 5x5..added 60 lbs to all my lifts since feb...


----------



## ski stef (May 3, 2012)

hiking/dirtbiking/running/soccer.  Trying to get involved in activities so I'm not in the house doing p90x.  Still down exactly 10lbs and staying at that weight but it is now getting hard to lose more.


----------



## Tooth (May 3, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> hiking/dirtbiking/running/soccer.  Trying to get involved in activities so I'm not in the house doing p90x.  Still down exactly 10lbs and staying at that weight but it is now getting hard to lose more.



Your leptin levels have fallen off due to dieting. One day out of 7 have carbs in high volume as a "cheat" day. Follow your cheat day with a 14-16 hour fast then eat a normal high protein dinner. I know this sounds weird but on your 14-16 fast day do both resistance training, ie P90x early and 30 mins of moderate cardio later. This will destroy your fat reserves while leaving your muscle untouched. Drink a bunch of water also. Diet pretty well 6 out of 7 days and you will be very surprised. This works. Its important to do the P90x training more so than cardio because the cardio will cause cortisol release thus causing fat storage. Never combine carbs with fat at the same time. Carbs spike insulin levels and insulin acts as a cellular transport key. If the carbs spike your insulin and fat is present in your blood you are screwed. Have fats together with protein only. Have carbs with protein only following resistance training. Only break this rule on your cheat days. Ask me any questions you want. This is a sustainable way to eat. It is sort of intermittent fasting and it kicks ass. If done right I wont even put the numbers up that you can lose in fat because you wont believe me. Its very important to eat clean 6 of the 7 days a week and workout. Dont workout for more than 45 mins at a time or cortisol will take over and catabolism of muscle will become a problem thus causing your body to want to preserve your fat. Do a kick ass resistance workout on your cheat day and the protein youve eaten combined with the carbs will cause the protein to enter your muscle cells. Its all science based. The only people who can and should workout for more than 40-45 mins are bodybuilders on steroids. Make the 40-45 mins count. Go for it.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2012)

Tooth

If you care to and have the time, would you mind mapping out a 7 day "mock" diet / exercise schedule using the above principals? Just hypothetical meals and workouts.  Say, Sunday is the cheat day, and Monday is the fast day with the high protein dinner.

That seems like a pretty cool program you have mapped out.  I've definitely seen components of it in other diets, but it would be interesting to see the philosophy you are suggesting mapped out over a 7 day schedule.

or if you know of a link to more detailed information on such a program, I'd love to see it.  

Thanks!


----------



## Tooth (May 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Tooth
> 
> If you care to and have the time, would you mind mapping out a 7 day "mock" diet / exercise schedule using the above principals? Just hypothetical meals and workouts.  Say, Sunday is the cheat day, and Monday is the fast day with the high protein dinner.
> 
> ...



I'll post it tomorrow. Dont buy this bcs I'll give you the info you need in tomorows post. Here is the link to the program.

http://xtremefatlossdiet.com/presale/indexd2.html

http://www.eatstopeat.com/5th.html

http://www.romanfitnesssystems.com/blog/super-hero-workout-revealed/

These are a few great programs. This is the new P90x. Way better.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2012)

Nice,  thank you!


----------



## Tooth (May 3, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice,  thank you!



No problem. Its funny. I used to do the Insanity workout everyday for over 2 years. Ouch. I ended up with minor overuse injuries such as a tweaked knee, tweaked achilles, etc. These guys are all master level university graduates with degrees in nutrition, exercise physiology, etc. These are the real Tony Hortons of today and tomorrow. Its crazy when you buy into it and do it. You will get amazing results by working your ass off but not to the point of burnout.  They encourage program variation from time to time in some of the same way P90x sells "muscle confusion". Its different though. They want the variance so you dont mentally burnout versus physical burnout. Heres another amazing link to checkout. This is an amazing program. BPak is an animal. Top 4 bodybuilders in the world right now. We dont want that type of body but his principals when used correctly kick ass in 40 mins a day. Unreal change to your body. 

http://mi40workout.com/

http://mi40benpakulski.com/mi40-by-ben-pakulski


----------



## Tooth (May 4, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Tooth
> 
> If you care to and have the time, would you mind mapping out a 7 day "mock" diet / exercise schedule using the above principals? Just hypothetical meals and workouts.  Say, Sunday is the cheat day, and Monday is the fast day with the high protein dinner.
> 
> ...



Here you go:

Sunday...cheat day...eat whatever you want and as much of it. Drink a bunch of water early to stay hydrated. Dont eat until you get sick. Just eat the foods that you shouldnt during the rest of the week. Pizza, cake, whatever. Do a resistance workout where you move pretty quickly betweens sets. Do sets of 20 reps of a lighter weight. Do 12 sets per body part you are working. Example would be to work your chest, back, and biceps. Limited rest between sets. You can do P90x to keep it simple here. Light weights and a ton of movement. Do the workout early in am before you turn piggy.
Monday.....Fast day.....resistance workout in early am.....12 sets per body part but move the weight slower...4 seconds up and 2 down....lactic acid stimulates Growth hormone production....do 2 body parts...40 seconds bet sets......do a HITT workout after work...ie sprint 30 seconds jog 30 seconds...repeat 12 times...5 min warm up and 5 min cool down....if you can, do a final 25 min easy jog at the end of the day
Tuesday.....High carb day...275 grams carbs.....200 grams protein.....100 grams fat....do a  resistance workout in am where you lift heavy weights for 6 reps per lift x 12 sets.....two body parts...HITT workout in afternoon
Weds and Thursday.....HITT in the am and 25 mins jogging in pm.....no carbs all day....high protein...keep calories to 1000-1100.....eat clean....fish....salmon with olive oil
Friday.....Same type of workout as cheat day in am with evening cardio of 25 run.....diet is 150 grams carbs.....200 grams protein....100 grams fat....2250-2500 cals total
Saturday.....Fast day......same as Monday

Repeat this week for 4 weeks and you should lose about 25 pounds of fat without muscle loss. I know the grams are a pain in the ass and anal. Just try to be somewhat close in proportion. Eat clean foods like fish, chicken, vegetables, clean carbs like quinoa or multigrain rice. Fats like olive oil, tree nuts. Drink water. Dont get dehydrated. Dont weigh yourself for 3 days post cheat day. This works. Nothing worthwhile is easy. Get P90x to keep it simple in the beginning. HITT can be on a treadmill, elliptical, backyard, etc. HITT stands for high intensity interval training. Dont do this workout for more than a month. After the month get BPaks MI 40 and use that for a few months, 4, while doing cardio every other day mixing up HITT with 30 mins of moderate cardio every other workout.

Enjoy. Fire away with questions. I know this is extreme but it gives off extreme results without rebound weight gain if you stay clean afterwards at about 2500 cals per day of healthy foods in a 1.5 protein 1 carbs .5 fats proportion.


----------



## ski stef (May 4, 2012)

Thanks, Tooth!!! Sounds intense but I'm on such a roll/motivated/dedicated for the first time in a long time that I am going to try this.  I don't need to lose 25 lbs but I could definitely lose another 10-15.  Have you done this and it's worked for you?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ffaaac


----------



## Tooth (May 4, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Thanks, Tooth!!! Sounds intense but I'm on such a roll/motivated/dedicated for the first time in a long time that I am going to try this.  I don't need to lose 25 lbs but I could definitely lose another 10-15.  Have you done this and it's worked for you?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ffaaac




I didnt need to lose 25lbs but I use it for 2 weeks every now and then if I am gaining a few unwanted pounds. It will strip 10lbs off you in the blink of an eye. I'd rather suck it up for 2 weeks then spread it out over 2-3 months. The key is that this will torch fat only. Once you get through this you will be hungry to do more. The fasting days will actually give you more energy and focus than you think. The whole blood sugar thing is total BS. I swear by this. I am a workout junkie. Its good to mix it up from time to time.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like fun...


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

Trying to get back on the ball here, it's tough. I'm still floating around 192. I would ideally drop another 10 lb.


----------



## ski stef (Jul 20, 2012)

Officially down 20lbs as of today!!!!! woop woop. Turns out all I needed to do was change my eating habits....and on top of that with the amount of running/weights I do, it was pretty simple.  Took me about 2 months, clearly my motivation and will power came in waves, but it was worth it!!


----------



## Nick (Jul 20, 2012)

wow good job stef!


----------



## ski stef (Jul 20, 2012)

^ Thanks  the challenge really lies ahead...I'm a chubby monkey at heart.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 20, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> Officially down 20lbs as of today!!!!! woop woop. Turns out all I needed to do was change my eating habits....and on top of that with the amount of running/weights I do, it was pretty simple.  Took me about 2 months, clearly my motivation and will power came in waves, but it was worth it!!



Before and after pics are required!


----------



## ski stef (Jul 20, 2012)

haha you know I wish I did take them tbh. unfortunately, no go


----------



## legalskier (Jul 30, 2012)

_*US Ski Team's 5 Essential Summer Ski Training Exercises​:*
_http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/107...ams-5-essential-summer-ski-training-exercises

-Band walks
-Back extensions & DB row
-Weighted box squats
-Medicine ball throws
-Lateral box jumping

Only 4 months to go!


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm considering kicking off p90x again. Some friends of mine who are doing crossfit visited yesterday and they totally got me motivated. I'm not horrible (192) but i'd like to get down to the upper 170's again if I can. 12 - 15 lb.


----------



## Talisman (Jul 30, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm considering kicking off p90x again. Some friends of mine who are doing crossfit visited yesterday and they totally got me motivated. I'm not horrible (192) but i'd like to get down to the upper 170's again if I can. 12 - 15 lb.




How tall are you?  At 5'2" 192 is mini-Clydesdale at 6'4" 192 could be slender.


----------



## Nick (Jul 30, 2012)

> > Originally Posted by Nick<br />
> > I'm considering kicking off p90x again. Some friends of mine who are doing crossfit visited yesterday and they totally got me motivated. I'm not horrible (192) but i'd like to get down to the upper 170's again if I can. 12 - 15 lb.
> 
> 
> ...



5-10. I'm not huge but I could stand to lose a bit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 31, 2012)

I've spent the summer concentrating on arms, chest, back and shoulders for surfing with some core and legs workout. Starting tomorrow, it's time to re-route the workout. More legs. I've adopted a pre-ski season workout used by USSA -- forward squats, lunges, step-ups and romanian dead lifts. Hope to stick to that in August-September then switch to the ski-season workout in October.


----------



## Nick (Jul 31, 2012)

I started P90x yesterday. Did chest & back workout yesterday. Today was Plyometrics. 

I've also cut out all caffeine except for 2 cups of coffee a day. We have free soda at my office so I got into a bad habit of drinking 3, 4 cans of diet coke a day. Water!

Also starting to count my calories again as I did before on Sparkpeople.com (they have a mobile app too). I'm trying to stay around 1500 calories per day to stimulate some weight loss. Some days I will be at 1300 and other days at 1800. 

Just started on Monday morning and already feeling a lot better, although very sore, but the soreness is a testament to using muscles again in a way they haven't in a while. I am hoping to keep with it again and get back to the upper 170's.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 1, 2012)

After a big setback with a back injury...am doing an insanity/lifting hybrid-- trying to cut some fat from the 13lbs I put on lifting heavy (for me... lol)  and eating like a king in late spring...

That will be done late august...then I need a plan....


----------



## gostan (Aug 1, 2012)

Last season, I used P90X beginning in August, 2011 to drop from 205 to 188.  I am 5'9 in my 60's.  The P90x really helped my weak and tight core, so, when ski season finally hit in Late November-early December, my ski buddies all commented that my skiing had improved dramatically.  It definitely did, but it was only because my body parts were working better and my core was much looser and strengthened.  Fast forward to August, 2012 and I am back up to 198 and back into P90X with a 30 minute spin bike warm up M-F.  I feel so much better already.  My hope is to get down to 180-185.  I will be switching to P90x2 come November.  Let's sweat in the heat and not in the heavy snow that we will be receiving this winter 2012-13 season!

Stan


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2012)

Stan, I'm right there with you. I am going to roll p90x for a round and then to avoid boredom switch to p90x2 afterwards. 

Don't know what I will do after that though. Maybe INsanity? Maybe mix Insanity, P90x, and p90x plus running / cycling in a mish mash? 

Day 3 today and I feel tremendous already. Sore as hell but in a good way. I actually had to skip today's workout, will double up tomorrow. My arms were so tired from chest &back on Monday there was no way I was getting through shoulders, biceps, triceps today. I could barely roll out of bed my legs, abs and arms are so sore haha.


----------



## jrmagic (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a very lazy spring followed by an even lazier summer so far and gained 15 pounds. Its time to undue the damage and maybe even go lower this year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 2, 2012)

Nick said:


> I actually had to skip today's workout, will double up tomorrow. My arms were so tired from chest &back on Monday there was no way I was getting through shoulders, biceps, triceps today. I could barely roll out of bed my legs, abs and arms are so sore haha.



Sounds like you are already slacking and falling behind ...


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Sounds like you are already slacking and falling behind ...



Yeah basically ! I did the workout that was supposed to be yesterday, today; and am still sore as hell. 

So far though the whole week has been good. I'm on Day #4 of health eating, less caffeine, etc. Only 86 more days to go.


----------



## gostan (Aug 8, 2012)

Over half way through week 2 of P90X and I am definitely addicted again to this workout regime.  And, my eating & drinking habits are much improved.  Not one grey goose martini since I started.  Now that the workouts are getting a bit easier on my old bod, The no martini's is the biggest sacrifice that I am making.  But, no way can I workout at 5:30 am unless I am straight, narrow & boring.

Stan


----------



## Nick (Aug 8, 2012)

gostan said:


> Over half way through week 2 of P90X and I am definitely addicted again to this workout regime.  And, my eating & drinking habits are much improved.  Not one grey goose martini since I started.  Now that the workouts are getting a bit easier on my old bod, The no martini's is the biggest sacrifice that I am making.  But, no way can I workout at 5:30 am unless I am straight, narrow & boring.
> 
> Stan



Did you do it before as well? 

I'm on P90X again as well. I am also on second week, started on Monday last week. Today was shoulders & arms workout. I already feel SO MUCH BETTER than last week. 

in the first 8 days I lost 4 lb and a full inch from my waist. I'm back in the 180's now (189.7 hahaha)

I have been having the occasional captain morgain  & diet, but it's 1 drink normally and not 5.


----------



## gostan (Aug 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> Did you do it before as well?
> 
> I'm on P90X again as well. I am also on second week, started on Monday last week. Today was shoulders & arms workout. I already feel SO MUCH BETTER than last week.
> 
> ...


Nick, yes I did P90X last season.  It really helped my ski conditioning and core immensely.  All of the bumps at Sugarbush were no stress at all.  At 63 I lose the pounds much slower than when I younger, so I am down from 198 to 194 right now.  Keep up the good workouts!


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

Started phase 2 today, two weeks behind schedule, but since Jul 30th I've dropped 10lb .... another 7-10 to go

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nick said:


> Started phase 2 today, two weeks behind schedule, but since Jul 30th I've dropped 10lb .... another 7-10 to go
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2




That is great.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 10, 2012)

training for NYC Marathon in November...after that, mtn biking, trail running, swimming, surfing


----------



## wtcobb (Sep 10, 2012)

Just saw this article from EpicSki: http://www.epicski.com/a/exercises-for-pre-season-ski-training


----------



## wtcobb (Sep 10, 2012)

Also one exercise I've done a lot for hiking/skiing leg stability is to stand on one leg and pass a weight (12-15lbs.) in a circle around my body. Try to go for 20-30 rotations, three sets each leg. It does great for ankle and knee strength.


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, I find in general P90X really helpful, the leg & back workouts, the core workouts, and the plyometrics in particular really build up quad strength. Wall squats, lunges, really do wonders for keeping you going on a long day, particularly in the bumps or in the woods.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 10, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> Also one exercise I've done a lot for hiking/skiing leg stability is to stand on one leg and pass a weight (12-15lbs.) in a circle around my body. Try to go for 20-30 rotations, three sets each leg. It does great for ankle and knee strength.



Thout sounds great. For years I ahve been brushing my teeth while on one leg alternating each time which I feel has helped a lot but I think I need to incorporate this type of movement. It shoudl also be a great core stabilizer as well.

That said I've had a pretty lazy summer and drank LOTS of good beer. its time to get more serious again!


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

wow, that's a great idea ... while brushing your teeth. Perfect amount of time, get some leg strength  in ... .smart!


----------



## Edd (Sep 10, 2012)

1 day a week of upper body lifting. 
1 day a week of legs, including dumbbell squats, 1 leg dumbbell squats, step ups with dumbbells plus side step ups and ball rolls for the hamstrings
1 day of cardio for an hour
1-2 days of yoga

It's taken months but I dropped 15 pounds due to exercise and diet. I can't give up the beer.  Not gonna happen.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 10, 2012)

I really can't take credit for it.  In the one year my son played soccer I heard the coach tell all the kids to do this and thought it was a good idea and have done it ever since.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 10, 2012)

Edd said:


> . I can't give up the beer. Not gonna happen.



My problem exactly Edd. I did try to go with ultralights which are fine if you are having one ( really how often is that gonna be lol?) by the second I don't like the taste anymore so I've been back on full bodied beers for a while now.


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah i've been doing Amstel if I need to (occasional Corona Light in the summer) but it's just not the same.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 27, 2012)

Dialing in my prep for ski season... Unlikely to ski before thanksgiving- so set my 60 day plan...lift 3 days, insanity 3 days (alternating with lifting)-- light cardio or stretch day 7.   See you on the slopes...


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2012)

My p90x has been continuous but I was sick for almost 5 days last week. Plus my diet hasn't been great, not enough to gain weight, but I haven't lost any more, I'm still floating at 184. I'd like to get to the mid 170's.


----------



## jrmagic (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice! So far my preseason conditioning has consisted of eating steaks and drinking rich beers. Time to get to work!


----------



## Edd (Oct 1, 2012)

Anybody tried this?
http://www.avalancheskitraining.com/?hop=m231g

Something a but fakey about it but I'd try it with a couple of recommendations.


----------



## Nick (Oct 1, 2012)

When it's too much marketing it turns me off. It might work though, skiing is mostly about core and quad strength right? 

I find this interesting: 
No wall sits (aka wall squats) as we have specific reasons why these are not optimal for ski training despite popular belief


----------



## hammer (Oct 2, 2012)

Been squeezing in shorts runs each morning that I don't have another workout...was finding that my aerobic fitness was pretty bad and not improving with two 2-hour workouts a week.  I do not enjoy running (especially earlier in the morning) but I feel I'm getting the biggest benefit from the shortest time.

The DW bought me a DVD with some ski exercises which I want to start on real soon.  Not sure how good it is but hopefully it will target the necessary muscles so I don't feel so sore after the first day out.


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2012)

p90x fell to shit after I came off my fever. I'm still doing it but the diet is meh. I'm still floating at 184, I made such good progress for like six weeks and now i'm at a standstill. 

Last night i downed like 20 triscuits with probably half a stick of cheddar cheese :lol:


----------



## hammer (Oct 11, 2012)

hammer said:


> Been squeezing in shorts runs each morning that I don't have another workout...was finding that my aerobic fitness was pretty bad and not improving with two 2-hour workouts a week.  I do not enjoy running (especially earlier in the morning) but I feel I'm getting the biggest benefit from the shortest time.
> 
> The DW bought me a DVD with some ski exercises which I want to start on real soon.  Not sure how good it is but hopefully it will target the necessary muscles so I don't feel so sore after the first day out.



After a few weeks of running in the mornings I'm seeing some benefit already...doing about 1.9 miles 5 days/week, times right around 18:00.  Quite slow by runner's standards but I'm happy to get the times under 10:00/mile.  Dropped 5-6 pounds and a belt notch pretty quickly as well.

Tried listening to music while running but it was messing with my pace and I have to watch out for half-groggy drivers in the neighborhood who can't seem to do something as simple as give a runner a little space.

Want to get the distance up but it isn't practical to be out more than 20-25 min or so in the mornings.

Still have not started the ski exercises, been a bit preoccupied in the evenings...may get better in a few weeks.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice bite to the air on this mornings workout.  Its coming.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 11, 2012)

hammer...i run with a rock in my right hand...i used to be afraid of older drivers, now i welcome the sight of a big Coupe DeVille heading my way as i know they most likley arent on the phone or texting while driving and about to hit me...no joke, i have to jump off the road at least 1x/week as a driver isnt paying attention, and most of the time they are texting....or they cant judge timing of another oncoming car and try to sqeeze beween me and the other car rather than slowing down....i've been hitting 50 miles/week and its nerve wrecking..


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 12, 2012)

Not a ton of training going on for me so far.  2 days in the HS weight room with the lax team and running just one pitiful day a week. BUT I have completely changed by diet.  I am down a total of 14 lbs in 2.5 weeks.  Dropped 7 lbs the first week.  Energy level and motivation are through the roof which has keeps my activity level on the rise!  Brings on the snow!


----------



## ski stef (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been so lazy. I've been doing hot yoga 4 times a week and that's it.  Maybe a few short runs here and there but nothing crazy. Time to get some strengthening exercises incorporated. On the plus side I've kept off the 20lbs for almost 5 months now. Think I've found a good weight for my body that is healthy, makes me feel good and I can manage!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Oct 14, 2012)

Nick said:


> I find this interesting:
> No wall sits (aka wall squats) as we have specific reasons why these are not optimal for ski training despite popular belief



Who says that?

Idk if they are optimal or not but it's a fairly basic exercise in ski training and one of the few I continue to do. Along with lunges and the whole "virtual mogul skiing" thing.

Wall sits definitely strengthen my legs. What's supposedly preferable?


----------



## Nick (Oct 14, 2012)

It was based on the avalanche ski training right above my post. 

PS: not going well. Had 5 guys today on the way home from paragliding in NH. Not good!!!!!

Gotta get the diet back in control.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 31, 2014)

On week 3 of insanity. I won't be sure how much it has helped until the start of ski season though. Since there is usually not much terrain open early season, and I'm an intermediate tele skier, I'll tele ski until probably mid December. Last season I couldn't tele ski from top to bottom without stopping once, so I guess I'll use the number of stops as an indicator.


----------



## WzGy44 (Aug 1, 2014)

The gym is always a good bet for conditioning but the best formula I've found is to hike what you ski (in the summer!). Now obviously most resorts won't let you just meander up their trails during the offseason but there are a lot of good 2k foot elevation gains in New England. The plus side of this is if you're into back country ski tours you can find a lot of good stuff to ski for the next spring while hiking. There's a gold mine of rock slides to be skied out there. You just have to find them.


----------



## Madroch (Aug 1, 2014)

SkiNE- i have found insanity very helpful-  lifting now but will mix insanity workouts in 3 or 4 days a week come September...


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2014)

Been running a good amount training for a half marathon (over 100 miles/month in May and June and over 150 in July) and I started up Kyokushin Karate classes back in March.  Like how the workout warm-ups include a fitness component (push-ups, core work, squats).  Just need to avoid getting beat up too much in the sparring sessions.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2014)

Cycling about 100 miles a week on average, doing about 3 to 4 2 to 3 mile sessions on the treadmill walking at 4mph at a 7.5% incline, and also getting 1 to 2 30 minutes sessions a week in on my skier's edge


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 1, 2014)

drjeff said:


> ...also getting 1 to 2 30 minutes sessions a week in on my skier's edge



Would you recommend pulling the trigger on one of these?  Does it help maintain your skiing legs in the off-season??


----------



## drjeff (Aug 1, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Would you recommend pulling the trigger on one of these?  Does it help maintain your skiing legs in the off-season??



Let me put it this way.  I've had mine for almost 10 years now. I still use it year round on a regular basis and enjoy my workouts on it.  It really does work the ski specific muscle groups that help you get the skis out from under you as you move them from side to side. It also works well with keeping your balance centered.  

I'm really considering upgrading to one of their new models (the S5) where you can actually click into the platform while in your ski boots and the platform can also be angled forward a bit to really simulate the forward lean you encounter while heading downhill!  Verses the S3 model that I have where I'm in my sneakers and the platform stays at an angle that is parallel to the floor

They are very well built, reliable machines too, with the only maintenance I've had to do on mine being replacing the rubber resistance belts twice now (about once every 4 or 5 years)


----------



## dlague (Aug 1, 2014)

There are many exercises that can be performed as routine with out a gym.  For example: lunges, squats, with weights or against a wall, also burpees, planks and push-ups for core.  Biking or running even aggressive hiking for endurance.  Also place a board about 6-12 inches of the ground and jump back and forth over it which teaches all muscles in your legs to work together.  I have a daily routine (or at least try) where I incorporate these.


.......


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 1, 2014)

dlague said:


> There are many exercises that can be performed as routine with out a gym.
> .......


  Stacking wood.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Stacking wood.


And splitting it as well...

Depending on the intensity, yard work of many types can be a good workout.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 1, 2014)

drjeff said:


> Let me put it this way.  I've had mine for almost 10 years now. I still use it year round on a regular basis and enjoy my workouts on it.  It really does work the ski specific muscle groups that help you get the skis out from under you as you move them from side to side. It also works well with keeping your balance centered.
> 
> I'm really considering upgrading to one of their new models (the S5) where you can actually click into the platform while in your ski boots and the platform can also be angled forward a bit to really simulate the forward lean you encounter while heading downhill!  Verses the S3 model that I have where I'm in my sneakers and the platform stays at an angle that is parallel to the floor
> 
> They are very well built, reliable machines too, with the only maintenance I've had to do on mine being replacing the rubber resistance belts twice now (about once every 4 or 5 years)



Cool.  Prices for the top-end models are pretty steep if it was just a novelty that would end up collecting dust after a couple months.  Good to hear it helps with ski specific muscle groups, too.  I can't get out during the season as often as I would like and always end up feeling it afterwards. It would be nice to maintain those muscles in between outings.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 1, 2014)

I think you can get a pretty good deal on the skiers edge if you buy it through the ski expo


----------



## RustyGroomer (Aug 1, 2014)

hammer said:


> And splitting it as well...
> 
> Depending on the intensity, yard work of many types can be a good workout.


  It's been crushing me.  I've been doing quite a bit of yard work.  Lots of clearing, landscape, stone, etc.  Muscles I never knew I had hurt.  I enjoy it though.  Mentally it's awesome.


----------



## xwhaler (Aug 1, 2014)

RustyGroomer said:


> Stacking wood.


Haha, I' have 2 cords being delivered tonight that will keep me busy tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Domeskier (Aug 1, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think you can get a pretty good deal on the skiers edge if you buy it through the ski expo



Thanks.  Will have to check it out.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 3, 2014)

CrossFit. I've been doing that 4 days a week for the past 4 months and I've seen unimaginable improvements in my athletic abilities.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Time to wake up another thread.
I know there are a lot of young bucks here who can rise before sun up, hike a mountain, ski a couloir, repeat, then get home after sunset and feel great. For me, at an advanced age, skiing a few hours then finding the bar is challenge enough. 
Years ago I'd wake up, ski all day, bartend till 3am then do again the next day. 
Times have changed.
For an old fart I'm in decent shape but, to ski all day requires more. 
I've added more core and leg exercises to my daily workout. 
I use body weight when working the legs. (don't want to shatter my artificial hips)
My goal is to delay the first brew from after lunch to Happy Hour. (White Russians aren't just for Breakfast anymore)
Anyone have a quad killing workout they would like to share?


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2017)

I’ve been running and rowing for a few months. Also doing dumbbell squats, one legged squats, step ups and side step ups. I feel pretty good for early season. I have a feeling that the running has helped me this year. 

I’m also starting to feel my age (47)  and notice the difference between pre season exercising and doing nothing more than ever. It gets more and more critical to avoid injury. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## kingslug (Dec 17, 2017)

I joined a gym that is all personell trainers. We do HIT..lots of lunges, core, weights, pretty much everything. Major improvement. And 20 lbs lighter. Can ski bell to bell if i want now.


----------



## Wicked1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Doctor says I'm not allowed to run anymore, too jarring on the hips  :-(   
Still walk 4-8 miles per day unless skiing that day. 
Just my gut feeling, running is for skinny people.
Running definitely would work the quads, in particular..hill work.


----------



## NYDB (Dec 18, 2017)

Keep light, solidify core, and work on mobility.  Strong legs help too

Sent from my SM-G950U using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 19, 2017)

Edd said:


> I’ve been running and rowing for a few months. Also doing dumbbell squats, one legged squats, step ups and side step ups. I feel pretty good for early season. I have a feeling that the running has helped me this year.
> 
> I’m also starting to feel my age (47)  and notice the difference between pre season exercising and doing nothing more than ever. It gets more and more critical to avoid injury.
> 
> ...


Age plays a huge factor. Probably in my mid 40s I noticed by midsummer my neck would crack when turning my head, like in traffic. Then ski season came, and it'd be gone. Then next summer, cracking. Realized my neck and core were getting soggy over spring and summer. Due to life right now I can't commit to gym but do mountain bike regularly off season, and am always stretching my back and core daily. When I commute I sit up straight in car and don't use back of seat - right there that helps. My legs have always been strong but as I've aged I realized the core is ultimately what needs most attention. Especially if you like bumps.


----------



## mikec142 (Dec 19, 2017)

Wicked1 said:


> Just my gut feeling, running is for skinny people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawk (Dec 19, 2017)

Once you get into your 40s running is absolutely the worst thing you can do.  Take up cycling instead.  It is less impact.  Swimming is also good if you can do longer distances.  You will save the longevity of your knees and hips.  Trust me, all my skiing friends that were runners are now going for hip an knee replacements.


----------



## Edd (Dec 20, 2017)

Hawk said:


> Once you get into your 40s running is absolutely the worst thing you can do.  Take up cycling instead.  It is less impact.  Swimming is also good if you can do longer distances.  You will save the longevity of your knees and hips.  Trust me, all my skiing friends that were runners are now going for hip an knee replacements.



Food for thought, thanks. I have never loved running so the idea of stopping doesn’t break my heart.


----------

